# DIRECTV2PC version 4526 (initial release) - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet

This is the issues only thread for DIRECTV2PC version 4526. 
Software release started 10/21/08.

To download this software or learn more, visit:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044

All non-issues posts will be deleted.


----------



## dettxw

Re-downloaded 4256. Activated just fine with the new key from Cyberlink.

Yep, it's the same old 4526. Still can't play FOX & CW HD OTA recordings (and one of the two 1080P recordings) from the bedroom HR20-700, gives the message - "Server returns '503 Service Unavailable'. DIRECTV2PC could not play the content."
Same results with either the desktop or laptop, wireless or hard-wired.

The exact same shows recorded on the Living room HR20-700 play just fine via DIRECTV2PC from the Living room HR20-700 which is really weird.
Does not affect CBS, NBC, or ABC OTA HD or mpeg4 recordings. Also, some of these very same problem recordings used to play with earlier versions of DIRECTV2PC and firmware.

(edit - FOX is 720p & CW is 1080i so no common link there. But, here in OKC these stations do have a common owner, Sinclair. Not sure if they share any facilities, though the transmitters are separate. Wonder if that has anything to do with my experiences?)


Otherwise it works great!


----------



## mosoccer

HR21-100
Report: 20081021-1F1D

Same issue here, everything plays great except for a few OTA recordings. I get a '503 Service Unavailable' error message when trying to play 'America's Toughest Jobs' recorded on NBC 4-1 (Washington DC) OTA.


----------



## VegasDen

Despite what the Advisor states, with my ATI card and the latest driver the program works.

I did notice (despite 4GB of RAM) that there is a noticeable hesitancy at program start/stop using Vista. It appears to "lock-up" for about 20-30 seconds before starting and (at program close) before you can use other programs.

I also noticed some skipping for the first 30 seconds of video playback (see my setup in sig) but then it plays well from that point on.


----------



## STEVEN-H

Advisor gives me all green, however I can only play SD material. HD studders from all sources.


----------



## veryoldschool

Please join the hardware issues here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143160


----------



## inourgrave

Server selection screen, no server found.

PC>Dlink DI-624>Buffalo WHR-G125>HR20

Basically its wireless from the dlink router to the buffalo (used as a bridge, DD-WRT software) to the HR20-700. 

The HR20 says its connected to the internet and the VOD works fine.

Resets no help.


----------



## belogical

do we need to register twice with cyberlink for a desktop and laptop? i activated my desktop fine, but the laptop got the 'activation key usage limit reached' error.


----------



## RAD

When playing SD contect the image looks like it's on an CRT projector that needs convergance, red shadow to the left of vertical lines, green shadow to the right of vertical lines.


----------



## RAD

belogical said:


> do we need to register twice with cyberlink for a desktop and laptop? i activated my desktop fine, but the laptop got the 'activation key usage limit reached' error.


AFAIK each client needs to be registered with it's own activation key, no sharing of keys allowed.


----------



## belogical

RAD said:


> AFAIK each client needs to be registered with it's own activation key, no sharing of keys allowed.


ok, so just submit that form a 2nd time with the same email? i would have thought that would bounce on their side, reject the 2nd request or something.


----------



## Blurayfan

belogical said:


> ok, so just submit that form a 2nd time with the same email? i would have thought that would bounce on their side, reject the 2nd request or something.


The page says limit of 2 activation keys per e-mail address.


----------



## bakers12

I installed D2PC for the first time and fired it up. It scanned my network and found one of my two HR2x's. Then it told me to make sure I was connected to the Internet so I could activate the software.

I got an error screen that I could not connect and to make sure port 443 was allowed through the firewall. I set Windows Firewall to allow port 443 (TCP first, UDP later) and allow C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe to access the Internet. This didn't fix it.

The tips on the screen say make sure you can access DirecTV and Cyberlink. I can get them both on my browser. It also says to check the help at www.directv.com/directv2pc which has no help, just generic FAQs.

This is dead in the water. Is there a thread for help here on DBSTalk?


----------



## dettxw

bakers12 said:


> I installed D2PC for the first time and fired it up. It scanned my network and found one of my two HR2x's. Then it told me to make sure I was connected to the Internet so I could activate the software.
> 
> I got an error screen that I could not connect and to make sure port 443 was allowed through the firewall. I set Windows Firewall to allow port 443 (TCP first, UDP later) and allow C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe to access the Internet. This didn't fix it.
> 
> The tips on the screen say make sure you can access DirecTV and Cyberlink. I can get them both on my browser. It also says to check the help at www.directv.com/directv2pc which has no help, just generic FAQs.
> 
> This is dead in the water. Is there a thread for help here on DBSTalk?


Actually a common problem, happened to me recently, went away after a VISTA Service Pack 1 install. 

Not sure if we've ever really figured it out.

Make sure you don't have any other Cyberlink programs installed, they are known to have conflicts.


----------



## bakers12

Should I remove the Advisor software?


----------



## veryoldschool

bakers12 said:


> Should I remove the Advisor software?


no but if you have PowerDVD installed you might want to remove it.


----------



## JonW

The installer shouldn't demand a company name from home users. It also shouldn't ask for "Serial Number" it should ask for a "DIRECTVPC Activation Key".

I didn't receive my activation code through an email or even receive an email stating why I wasn't getting one.

I was previously part of the beta program, and for fun punched in my old code which allowed the program to install - but when it started up and tried to activate 
it responded 'Activation key usage limit reached'. That's not a problem, the problem is that it doesn't offer a means to enter a new key.


----------



## JonW

dettxw said:


> Make sure you don't have any other Cyberlink programs installed, they are known to have conflicts.


Uhh... so if you have a PC that can play back Blu-Ray you can't use PowerDVD to watch them?


----------



## dettxw

JonW said:


> Uhh... so if you have a PC that can play back Blu-Ray you can't use PowerDVD to watch them?


Other users have reported conflicts with a PowerDVD dll. I have a limited Dell version of the CyberLink PowerDVD but have not seen that issue.

You might try a temporary uninstall and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## bakers12

I removed Power DVD and both versions of the Advisor that I had. I rebooted the PC and tried D2PC again, but no luck. I disabled both firewalls and that didn't help.

I'll start a separate thread.


----------



## fluffybear

Add my name to the list! 

I've tried everything I can think of and still no go..


----------



## veryoldschool

Have you looked in your router?


----------



## LoveDoc143

So, just (finally - yay!) installed the DirecTV2PC software and - that's sadly about it for me apparently. Even though Windows (Vista SP1) can see the DirecTV HD21 connected to the network (via an open router) - the "scan" the DT2PC does does not see it at all. Of course, there's no "official" place to go to for help (DTV/Cyberlink) - so maybe one of you smart people has an idea on this one for me? 

As far as the technical side goes, Vista SP1, HD21 connected to router (all ports open) to this computer (and internet, obviously). Nothing (should be) blocking the two communicating which Windows verifies by having the HD21 show up in my Networking Places (albeit there's very little I can do form there aside from sharing pics to the DVR). Hmm ... how annoying. 

Thanks for any help in advance, by the way. I'm going to grab some dinner so I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## fluffybear

veryoldschool said:


> Have you looked in your router?


In my case, yes! Even went as far as to reboot the router and PC & disabling Google Talk and Skype.


----------



## spidey

SD content plays perfectly however HD content still very choppy. The DVRs are connected to the network via wireless bridges and the client is on a laptop also running wireless. Network is 54G wireless


----------



## veryoldschool

fluffybear said:


> In my case, yes! Even went as far as to reboot the router and PC & disabling Google Talk and Skype.


May or may not be the case but: my DSL modem [AT&T] doesn't, by default, open up all of the ports. I had to call tech support to have them open up a port just to get my email from my old ISP.


----------



## rahlquist

Well my machine is playing it but I will be posting a bug or two. 
In case anyone else has similar hardware. 
HP Pavillion a1677c. 
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600
3Gig ram
Nvidia 7550
XP MCE SP3
Nvidia Nforce network controller
100MB Full duplex to 1 Gbit etherswitch and 100MB to HR20-100

Playback works, minor hangs and slowdowns particularly when osd shows. And a weird bug with my hpqtra08.exe. The HPQTRA08.exe is described here ( http://www.auditmypc.com/process/hpqtra08.asp ). While Directv2PC app is running this app is running a large load average of 40%.

Will post update shortly.


----------



## fluffybear

veryoldschool said:


> May or may not be the case but: my DSL modem [AT&T] doesn't, by default, open up all of the ports. I had to call tech support to have them open up a port just to get my email from my old ISP.


Port 443 though should already be open though as Google Talk requires it..
I will call AT&T and see what they say


----------



## F1 Fan

How do you get rid of the playbar?

the playback controls etc all disappear but the playbar just wont disappear and it right across the screen


----------



## F1 Fan

Can you view live tv or do i have to use my rf remote to record live tv (or the scheduler online) and then watch it as it records then delete it?


----------



## dettxw

F1 Fan said:


> How do you get rid of the playbar?
> 
> the playback controls etc all disappear but the playbar just wont disappear and it right across the screen


All you can do is move the cursor off of the DIRECTV2PC window and eventually the playbar will go away on it's own.


----------



## dettxw

F1 Fan said:


> Can you view live tv or do i have to use my rf remote to record live tv (or the scheduler online) and then watch it as it records then delete it?


DIRECTV2PC only plays recordings. They can be in-process recordings.


----------



## evan_s

You can't watch live tv only recorded items from the list. You can get pretty close to real time on a recording that is still recording but no "live" TV.


----------



## fluffybear

veryoldschool said:


> May or may not be the case but: my DSL modem [AT&T] doesn't, by default, open up all of the ports. I had to call tech support to have them open up a port just to get my email from my old ISP.


Just off the phone with AT&T and nothing they can do..


----------



## wingrider01

fluffybear said:


> Port 443 though should already be open though as Google Talk requires it..
> I will call AT&T and see what they say


Port 443 should be open by default https requires it for ssl communications to various secure sites, like your bank for online banking for one


----------



## bakers12

Setting UPnP on the router didn't help.

Since my PC is way under-powered for this anyway, I'm quitting.


----------



## Jolliec

I can play shows just fine from my HR20-700, but from my HR22 I get:

"DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time".

Anyone know why this would be?


----------



## dettxw

Jolliec said:


> I can play shows just fine from my HR20-700, but from my HR22 I get:
> 
> "DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time".
> 
> Anyone know why this would be?


Need more info like firmware version numbers (only 238 in sig and that won't cut it), video adapter, monitor, what program are you trying to play, etc.


----------



## utahsnow

My HR20-100 and HR21-700 just loaded 290 and I loaded DIRECTV2PC on my PC (XP SP2). The viewer sees both DVRs, but it seems to be able to only play programs from the HR21. On the HR20 it finds all the programs and the menus work fine, but when I try to play programs, it gives me a "503 Service Unavailable" error -- even though the same program recorded on the HR21 plays just fine.


----------



## jshortess

The software installs, activates and connects to my HR21, but I get an empty playlist, with a "There are no recorded programs at this time" message. I'm running the new NR (forced an update from a 2- or 3-week-old CE), and the HR21 itself seems to be working fine. The only red flag on the advisor is HDCP support (which both my monitor and video card *should* support, but I haven't tried using it until now), but if I read a message uptopic correctly the only thing that lack of HDCP should keep me from watching is DoD. Correct?

Later tonight I'll try to track down a VGA cable to see if analog works.


----------



## dmaintenanceman

When installing the Directv2PC software, I am prompted for Name, Company and Serial#. What serial# is requested here? When I type the serial# of my PC, the error message states *"The product CD-key you typed is incorrect. The product CD-key is provided with your shipment"*. I am at a lost here.


----------



## dettxw

jshortess said:


> The software installs, activates and connects to my HR21, but I get an empty playlist, with a "There are no recorded programs at this time" message. I'm running the new NR (forced an update from a 2- or 3-week-old CE), and the HR21 itself seems to be working fine. The only red flag on the advisor is HDCP support (which both my monitor and video card *should* support, but I haven't tried using it until now), but if I read a message uptopic correctly the only thing that lack of HDCP should keep me from watching is DoD. Correct?
> 
> Later tonight I'll try to track down a VGA cable to see if analog works.


HDCP must be operational, supported by video card and monitor, and those must be connected by HDMI or DVI to play any HD material.

A VGA connection will get you SD but that's it.

Does the DVR show anything in the Playlist?


----------



## veryoldschool

dmaintenanceman said:


> When installing the Directv2PC software, I am prompted for Name, Company and Serial#. What serial# is requested here? When I type the serial# of my PC, the error message states *"The product CD-key you typed is incorrect. The product CD-key is provided with your shipment"*. I am at a lost here.


You need a serial number emailed to you from DirecTV for the DirecTV2PC app.


----------



## dettxw

dmaintenanceman said:


> When installing the Directv2PC software, I am prompted for Name, Company and Serial#. What serial# is requested here? When I type the serial# of my PC, the error message states *"The product CD-key you typed is incorrect. The product CD-key is provided with your shipment"*. I am at a lost here.


During the download process you are prompted to enter your name and email address to send in to DirecTV/Cyberlink. 
Use the address that is registered with DirecTV.
Cyberlink will email you a serial number.


----------



## T_N_T

I can only see recorded content, it will not let me view "live channels".


----------



## veryoldschool

dettxw said:


> HDCP must be operational, supported by video card and monitor, and those must be connected by HDMI or DVI to play any HD material.
> 
> A VGA connection will get you SD but that's it.


You had better inform my analog VGA monitor that it can't play HD content.
It doesn't know it shouldn't be playing HD. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

T_N_T said:


> I can only see recorded content, it will not let me view "live channels".


Correct, that's the way it works, it plays recordings


----------



## schneid

I got connected okay but when I select Play it generates an error saying it will not run on dual display systems. Unfortunate as what I wanted to do was run it windowed on my second display.

What a crock!


----------



## xmguy

DOESN'T WORK, on my HP ZV5000 Notebook. 1.60 Ghz AMD 3200+ , 512 MB Ram, Nvidia Geforce GO64 64MB. (program runs but when video is selected, only black screen is shown with playback bar and trick play controls. ALL SD)

DOES WORK, on my Dell Inspiron 530, 2.20 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2GB Ram, Nvidia 8600GT (all functions work ok. Streams good, audio has some popping sound.)

USING R22-200 SD DVR


----------



## pendragn

I downloaded and installed the software and my DVRs have 290. I fired it up and it saw my two HR20s. I chose one and the interface came up. It showed no recordings. Both DVRs have many recordings on them. Now I can't get back to the screen to choose the other DVR to see if it works. I've tried restarting the application, it goes back to the same empty playlist. I've also tried clicking "home" button in the upper left and nothing happened.

How can I choose my other DVR?

tk


----------



## spidey

pendragn said:


> I downloaded and installed the software and my DVRs have 290. I fired it up and it saw my two HR20s. I chose one and the interface came up. It showed no recordings. Both DVRs have many recordings on them. Now I can't get back to the screen to choose the other DVR to see if it works. I've tried restarting the application, it goes back to the same empty playlist. I've also tried clicking "home" button in the upper left and nothing happened.
> 
> How can I choose my other DVR?
> 
> tk


go to menu, system setup, server and scroll to the one ya want. Make sure ya highlight the one ya want and it changes since the selection is a little quirky


----------



## belogical

this already works fine on my desktop, now trying on my laptop.

latitude D610. weird, because all went fine during install and activation. i can view both DVR's, but when i play a show (SD or HD) it acts like it's going to and never does. just goes to a black screen. no errors. ideas?

updated: looks like it's my video card, doesn't support HDCP. (ATI Mobility Radeon X300)

so much for watching poker from the can!


----------



## skraem

NO AUDIO???

dl'ed and installed. both of my hr20's show up in the server lists and can switch between them with playlists showing properly. when playing from either server i do not get any audio, the picture is fine. audio is on full, and my realtek audio app shows all on. the speakers and all things working fine when i use other apps. i am using analog audio on the PC not the optical. any thoughts????


----------



## dettxw

veryoldschool said:


> You had better inform my analog VGA monitor that it can't play HD content.
> It doesn't know it shouldn't be playing HD. :lol:


Is it playing in HD resolution?


----------



## veryoldschool

dettxw said:


> Is it playing in HD resolution?


The monitor is 1600x1200 and "it fills the screen".
Since the app doesn't rescale anything... yes


----------



## Mike_G

I did not participate in the CE program and have only tried to install DIRECTV2PC on 1 machine. Hence my activation key should only be being used once.

Never the less with my newly upgraded to 0x290 HR20-100 found the software tries to activate, apparently contacts Cyberlink successfully and decides I have exceeded to limit without ever having used the software before.

UPDATE 10/22 : This morning the activation process succeeded however, when trying to play any recording I receive the highly informative "An error has occurred" message. There does not seem to be an error log or entries in the system logs to indicate what the problem is.

Mike


----------



## RobertDeckman

I've yet to receive an activation key, which I requested a couple of times.

I just received an e-mail from Cyberlink saying that I've maxed out on requests -- even though I never received the key!

I've also requested the key using three other e-mail addresses.

So far no key. Ouch.


----------



## Jolliec

dettxw said:


> Need more info like firmware version numbers (only 238 in sig and that won't cut it), video adapter, monitor, what program are you trying to play, etc.


I figured it out. I had to re-run the Network setup on the HR22 and then restart.

I also updated my signature.


----------



## chicagojim

jshortess said:


> The software installs, activates and connects to my HR21, but I get an empty playlist, with a "There are no recorded programs at this time" message. I'm running the new NR (forced an update from a 2- or 3-week-old CE), and the HR21 itself seems to be working fine. The only red flag on the advisor is HDCP support (which both my monitor and video card *should* support, but I haven't tried using it until now), but if I read a message uptopic correctly the only thing that lack of HDCP should keep me from watching is DoD. Correct?
> 
> Later tonight I'll try to track down a VGA cable to see if analog works.


I had the same problem and moved my computer to the same subnet as the DTV box. That fixed it. I have two routers at home. I was on the second router that I have had some issues with getting the network services to work across. It is a Linksys WRTU54G router. For some reason, the spi firewall hates to let the DVRs through. However, my WRTP-54G works just fine.


----------



## z28lt1

The software installs fine and can see some of the HR2Xs. I can browse the play list, but everytime I go to play something it crashes with the tyipical DIRECTV2PC has encountered a problem and needs to close. I've rebooted, tried connecting to another HR2X, and it does it every time.


----------



## robdec

RobertDeckman said:


> I've yet to receive an activation key, which I requested a couple of times.
> 
> I just received an e-mail from Cyberlink saying that I've maxed out on requests -- even though I never received the key!
> 
> I've also requested the key using three other e-mail addresses.
> 
> So far no key. Ouch.


 Same here. I haven't received a key either


----------



## talbain

25 minutes waiting for an activation key. still not here yet...


----------



## bakers12

simtra said:


> Looking in the CE forums I found that this was "common" for quite a few people. I had the same problem and I needed to change my host file.
> 
> Hosts file in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
> 
> 203.73.94.101 activation.cyberlink.com
> 
> Just make sure there is a blank line at the bottom of the file.
> 
> Anyway after this all is good and I am watching TV on my PC. Sweet!


I didn't expect my reply to be two pages from your post, but I wanted to say IT WORKED!

Now I just have to update my driver, add some RAM - Oh, I'll just get a new PC


----------



## xmguy

CC cuts off and is so large that some words don't show at all.

Not as issue, but can't use window mode and keep player on top of everything.


----------



## iowaberg

So, if after downloading the D*2PC app, and bringing up the Playback Advisor, it comes up with any red circles, am I just out of luck for now until I upgrade my laptop? What particular buttons on the Advisor should I see if I am able to watch shows?


----------



## rahlquist

iowaberg said:


> So, if after downloading the D*2PC app, and bringing up the Playback Advisor, it comes up with any red circles, am I just out of luck for now until I upgrade my laptop? What particular buttons on the Advisor should I see if I am able to watch shows?


No, mine gets red circle on video card and I was able to play HD content, but not 1080p/24 content


----------



## iowaberg

rahlquist said:


> No, mine gets red circle on video card and I was able to play HD content, but not 1080p/24 content


Where do I go to view to my shows?


----------



## rahlquist

Laptop Fails. HP/Compaq 8510p
Core 2 Duo 2ghz
2Gig ram
ATI HD 2600 video

After successful install when I try to play a movie I have slected form the list of movies recorded on my HR20-100 I get the following error.

DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time.

Note, this is over 802.11g wireless. The laptop does have HDMI out but this is over the direct connection to its internal LCD.


----------



## bgottschalk

Strange issue here. Maybe I am doing something wrong.

So - I haven't been able to connect to my HR21 from my laptop for quite a while despite it being networked successfully (my HR20 works fine).

I installed the new beta on my desktop since I now have another key. When it started up I was happy to see both servers listed and could pick the HR21. Great!

Then I installed the new version on my laptop. When it started up, it didn't bring up a list of DVR's - went straight to the HR20. Going to servers and selecting the list only showed the HR20.

OK - I thought what is different about the laptop? But then by chance I started up the app on the desktop again. It went straight to the HR21. No problem I thought - just remembered the last one I connected to. So, I went to the servers list and guess what - no HR20.

Now I have a desktop that only shows the HR21 and a laptop that only shows the HR20. It seems as if once I select a server with the newer versions of DTVtoPC, it remembers that server and will never let me switch after that.

Am I just being dense and not doing something correctly? Seems like it shouldn't work this way...


----------



## KnordRW

OK, I've got a bug that's annoying the hell out of me.

Downloaded, installed, registered and connected fine. Scrolling thru my Now Playing list with no issues. I decided to see how HD looked, so I picked last week's episiode of "Sanctuary". Hesitates for a while, then I get a popup that says "Rating unknown: enter pin number" and I get a prompt to enter my parental control pin.

Trouble is, I never set one up, either on the stb itself or in the software at all, and as the 50 different pop ups warned me, even if I had set one on the stb, the settings wouldn't migrate. I tried to go into the menu to disable the parental controls, but again I need the non-existing pin. 1111 and 9999 didn't work.

Anyone else having an attack of the over-zealous parental controls?

ETA: OK, I found the pin. Here's the kicker - it's the pin my wife set up on the old non-hd tivo dvr that my kid was using for a while, but hasn't been hooked up for months. So much for parental control settings not migrating.


----------



## yngdiego

Playing high-def video is really terrible, and completely unwatchable.

Core-2-Duo, 2.13GHz
Vista x64, 8GB RAM
ATI 4850
Dell 2408 monitor

CPU time for the DTV app hovers around 64%, terrible lipsync problems, and frequent stuttering/dropping of audio or video freezes/jerky motion. As you can see, my hardware is very modern and pretty powerful. 

SDTV also shows some lipsync issues as well.


----------



## azjerry

I just downloaded/installed the release. The program sees my HR21-200 and lists all the shows I have recorded. I selected one, selected Play and have been staring at the spinning circle for over 20 minutes. How long should it take to start playback? Doesn't apprear to be any way to cancel other than killing the task.

PC is XP SP3 through hardwired ethernet and router.

Also, the route to http://www.directv.com/directv2pc/ gives me an error:
Directory Listing Denied
This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed.


----------



## veryoldschool

less than two min


----------



## iowaberg

So I get to my playlist, select a program and then 'Play' and my screen just goes to a black screen...no error message, nothing. I waited about 10 minutes. any ideas?


----------



## azjerry

Some additional results:
- With the window on one monitor I always get the only supports one monitor error.
- on the other monitor I get either:
- a spinning circle that never goes away on the program info screen 
- the window goes black, the play bar appears and then the only supports one
monitor error
- the window goes black, the play bar appears and then nothing happens
- the window goes black, the play bar appears and a spinning circle that doesn't go 
away

For all locked windows killing the process is the only out.


----------



## TDTivo

I Installed required software and got to the point I could see my playlist, but, I cannot see any video streaming. I see my playlist , but if I pick even an SD program I get a window full of Black Nothingness!


----------



## Alamei

I also receive the "DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time." error when attempting to play any of my recordings from my HR21. The box required a RBR earlier today (locked up), will try another tomorrow morning to see if it resolves the issue.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Anyone know how to get back to the list of servers? I got mine installed on the laptop upstairs, but the program won't allow me to go back and select a different DVR.


----------



## Blurayfan

AlbertZeroK said:


> Anyone know how to get back to the list of servers? I got mine installed on the laptop upstairs, but the program won't allow me to go back and select a different DVR.


Menu---> System Setup ---> Server--->


----------



## rsonnens

jshortess said:


> The software installs, activates and connects to my HR21, but I get an empty playlist, with a "There are no recorded programs at this time" message.


OK. I get the same problem. In my case I am running the software under a vmware fusion virtual machine (running on a Mac). I was first configured as a bridged network (which makes the PC appear in a separate subnet) and the software could not find the HR20. I changed the settings to use a NAT network. I am now able to see the box but not able to see any recordings.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Only recieved one key.

I tried to sign up both me and my two bosses up for a key last night, I only received one key. I tried again this morning, this time using different email addresses and by using different computers on different networks (I remotely logged into my boss's computers at their houses and a few others I have access to remotely over the internet.) That was about an hour ago, and still no keys...


----------



## rsonnens

rsonnens said:


> OK. I get the same problem. In my case I am running the software under a vmware fusion virtual machine (running on a Mac). I was first configured as a bridged network (which makes the PC appear in a separate subnet) and the software could not find the HR20. I changed the settings to use a NAT network. I am now able to see the box but not able to see any recordings.


Oh this is soooooo strange.....when it is looking for the list of shows I click on the mouse a lot then I see everything!!!! So the network is working.

The other thing is that with each click of the mouse the spinner spins, otherwise it does not spin. When the click spin completes everything looks right and I can jumped/scroll and select all the items in both lists. I can also open/close folders.

BUT then when I try to play something the spinner spins (without clicking) but the I get an error about "*the maximum number of transmissions of protected content (3) was reached.*" Happens with ALL shows on both the playlist and the Showcases. Even for the Obama ad. 

_(This is using Win XP SP3 under VMWARE Fusion running on a Mac Mini.)_


----------



## Blurayfan

AlbertZeroK said:


> Only recieved one key.
> 
> I tried to sign up both me and my two bosses up for a key last night, I only received one key. I tried again this morning, this time using different email addresses and by using different computers on different networks (I remotely logged into my boss's computers at their houses and a few others I have access to remotely over the internet.) That was about an hour ago, and still no keys...


If you want an additional key you must resubmit the e-mail and successfully redownload the application. Cyberlink sends the key after the download is complete.


----------



## tnflyboy

I just installed D2PC and my two DVRs have build 0290 on them as of yesterday.
D2PC does not find any servers.
I confirmed my firewall is allowing directtv2pc.exe.

I guess one question I have, does the DVR's need to be on the same subnet as the computer?

I have the following set up:
All computers connect to Linksys WRVS4400N Wireless router.
I have a second Linksys WRT54G router that is used for my video devices to connect to. It is set up with a different subnet from the WRVS4400N.
My HR21 is connected to Linksys WET200 wirell bridge which connects to the WRT54G router above.
My HR20 uses the Linksys game adapter to connect to the WRT54G above.


----------



## rbmcgee

Hi all,

I've downloaded and am running Direcv2pc against my hr20-100. After multiple headaches last night, things are working very well for me.

I, however, have a strong desire to use this program on 3 of my home computers instead of only 2.

Is there any way I can get a 3rd license?

-Use a different email (maybe after changing my email address with directv)?
-Call directv?
-Plead with anybody?

Assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## kirkus

Everything seems to be working fine - SD and HD, except for certain programs on which it starts to play back, but then I get a message that says "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content." I recall something during setup that said it had successfully done something for protected content. Also, I get the message on Dirty Jobs and another program I don't recall, but have been able to watch network HD, Showtime, HBO series, HD movies and anything else you would normally "pay" for. Seems to be random and limited, and I would assume unrelated to shows you would expect to be truly "protected". Digital Samsung DVI monitor thru nVidea video card.


----------



## kregger

dettxw said:


> All you can do is move the cursor off of the DIRECTV2PC window and eventually the playbar will go away on it's own.


Eventually? I left it running w/o the mouse moving for at least 5 minutes and the playbar was still there.


----------



## Alexandrepsf

Very inconsistent.

Server selection screen, no server found.

PC>Dlink DI-634M>Buffalo WHR-G125>HR20

Basically, I need to scan for server 3-4 times before finding one of my 2 DVRs, it did not found both at the same time, but found each of them individually.

Also, once you connected to a server, how can you go back to the main screen to rescan again? I thought that the home icon at the top is the option, but it seems not working for me.

Thanks,
alex


----------



## cmylxgo

tnflyboy said:


> I just installed D2PC and my two DVRs have build 0290 on them as of yesterday.
> D2PC does not find any servers.
> I confirmed my firewall is allowing directtv2pc.exe.
> 
> I guess one question I have, does the DVR's need to be on the same subnet as the computer?
> 
> I have the following set up:
> All computers connect to Linksys WRVS4400N Wireless router.
> I have a second Linksys WRT54G router that is used for my video devices to connect to. It is set up with a different subnet from the WRVS4400N.
> My HR21 is connected to Linksys WET200 wirell bridge which connects to the WRT54G router above.
> My HR20 uses the Linksys game adapter to connect to the WRT54G above.


I have a similar issue. It appears that you must be on the same subnet for the DirecTV2PC to find any RIDs. I have two separate networks with a router routing traffic between the two subnets. I can ping the HD DVR from both networks but can only get DirecTV2PC to work when both the pc and the DVR are on the same subnet.

I wish there was a way to manually configure the IP address of the DVR. This would solve the scanning problem.


----------



## bobpenn

When I run the app for the first time it tries to activate and tells me I must be on the internet, which I am. The app is marked as safe in Windows Firewall. I have also turned off Vista Firewall, but it continues to insist that I am not on the internet.

During install and deinstall and reinstall the filthookinstaller and uninstaller programs quit unexpectedly. Could this be it?

Any ideas? So far, no one has reported this issue.


----------



## fornold

I dl'd this last night and fired it up after the HR2x's were updated. I was able to see both HR's and view the playlists. But every time I tried to play something the DirecTV2PC program crashed. I didn't have a chance to play around with it much.

Any known conflicts with other programs?


----------



## shaun-ohio

i downloaded the software also,on my laptop and my reg comp. got the email from cyberlink about my email address where i signed up, but no key has been sent to use the service


----------



## waynebtx

yngdiego said:


> Playing high-def video is really terrible, and completely unwatchable.
> 
> Core-2-Duo, 2.13GHz
> Vista x64, 8GB RAM
> ATI 4850
> Dell 2408 monitor
> 
> CPU time for the DTV app hovers around 64%, terrible lipsync problems, and frequent stuttering/dropping of audio or video freezes/jerky motion. As you can see, my hardware is very modern and pretty powerful.
> 
> SDTV also shows some lipsync issues as well.


Check to make sure you video driver are up todate.


----------



## HoTat2

bobpenn said:


> When I run the app for the first time it tries to activate and tells me I must be on the internet, which I am. The app is marked as safe in Windows Firewall. I have also turned off Vista Firewall, but it continues to insist that I am not on the internet.
> 
> During install and deinstall and reinstall the filthookinstaller and uninstaller programs quit unexpectedly. Could this be it?
> 
> Any ideas? So far, no one has reported this issue.


While I haven't had any indications of those particular programs failing on me during all uninstalls and re-installs of the DIRECTV2PC application. As I originally noted here http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1849230&postcount=206, I am having the same issue with it in that it consistently refuses to activate  . Tried repeatedly late last night, and again this morning. Still no joy....sign...


----------



## belogical

fornold said:


> I dl'd this last night and fired it up after the HR2x's were updated. I was able to see both HR's and view the playlists. But every time I tried to play something the DirecTV2PC program crashed. I didn't have a chance to play around with it much.
> 
> Any known conflicts with other programs?


i have a buddy with the same issue. anyone with ideas?


----------



## rbmcgee

I had to uninstall PowerDVD SD DVD before Directv2PC would work. I can personally live with that.


----------



## 19secord

I can launch the application, tie into a DVR but when I try to play anything in the playlist it crashes. I ran the utility to check for compatibility, everything is green.

I’m running WIN XP SP3. I have another PC running Vista and no problems. Both machines are Intel dual core 3 GHz with 4 GB RAM.

Any ideas?


----------



## mdfuller

rsonnens said:


> Oh this is soooooo strange.....when it is looking for the list of shows I click on the mouse a lot then I see everything!!!! So the network is working.
> 
> The other thing is that with each click of the mouse the spinner spins, otherwise it does not spin. When the click spin completes everything looks right and I can jumped/scroll and select all the items in both lists. I can also open/close folders.
> 
> BUT then when I try to play something the spinner spins (without clicking) but the I get an error about "*the maximum number of transmissions of protected content (3) was reached.*" Happens with ALL shows on both the playlist and the Showcases. Even for the Obama ad.
> 
> _(This is using Win XP SP3 under VMWARE Fusion running on a Mac Mini.)_


Same thing going on here. Running Fusion with a new MacBook Pro. You get this figured out?


----------



## belogical

rbmcgee said:


> I had to uninstall PowerDVD SD DVD before Directv2PC would work. I can personally live with that.


how did yours react before it was uninstalled?


----------



## belogical

19secord said:


> I can launch the application, tie into a DVR but when I try to play anything in the playlist it crashes. I ran the utility to check for compatibility, everything is green.
> 
> I'm running WIN XP SP3. I have another PC running Vista and no problems. Both machines are Intel dual core 3 GHz with 4 GB RAM.
> 
> Any ideas?


do you have powerDVD installed?


----------



## rbmcgee

belogical said:


> how did yours react before it was uninstalled?


The program would simply close although I wouldn't be concerned with the specific activity as I would with the fact that Directv2pc would 'crash' as long as I had powerdvd installed. As soon as I uninstalled powerdvd, directv2pc worked fine.


----------



## psychobabbler

rsonnens said:


> Oh this is soooooo strange.....when it is looking for the list of shows I click on the mouse a lot then I see everything!!!! So the network is working.
> 
> The other thing is that with each click of the mouse the spinner spins, otherwise it does not spin. When the click spin completes everything looks right and I can jumped/scroll and select all the items in both lists. I can also open/close folders.
> 
> BUT then when I try to play something the spinner spins (without clicking) but the I get an error about "*the maximum number of transmissions of protected content (3) was reached.*" Happens with ALL shows on both the playlist and the Showcases. Even for the Obama ad.
> 
> _(This is using Win XP SP3 under VMWARE Fusion running on a Mac Mini.)_


I got this same error message. I'm running XP SP3 through VMWARE Fusion on an iMac. I've been able to see both my HR20-700 and my HR21-700, but get this error message for both. Not sure what to make of this. Anyone?


----------



## 19secord

belogical said:


> do you have powerDVD installed?


I'm not a home but I think PowerDVD is installed. Is there a compatibility issue?


----------



## belogical

rbmcgee said:


> The program would simply close although I wouldn't be concerned with the specific activity as I would with the fact that Directv2pc would 'crash' as long as I had powerdvd installed. As soon as I uninstalled powerdvd, directv2pc worked fine.


good deal, thanks. my buddy has the same app installed, he is removing it now. did you reboot after the uninstall or do anything else?


----------



## rbmcgee

belogical said:


> good deal, thanks. my buddy has the same app installed, he is removing it now. did you reboot after the uninstall or do anything else?


I don't believe I did anything but uninstall (though I wouldn't swear to it).

One more thing though. I would uninstall directv2pc, then uninstall powerdvd, then reinstall direct2pc.


----------



## belogical

rbmcgee said:


> I don't believe I did anything but uninstall (though I wouldn't swear to it).


that fixed it! nice catch. everyone should uninstall PowerDVD if they have it. looks like a known, verified, and tested issue.


----------



## belogical

HoTat2 said:


> Whew...
> 
> Is DirecTV really sure this program is in Beta testing phase? Seems more like Alpha to me at best with all these reported problems...:nono2:
> 
> Still no ability to activate, yet I've checked everything else on my network and they all can access the internet just fine...so go figure...


majority of folks are working, you are just seeing the problems here, since it's an issue thread and all.


----------



## infomag2003

I've seen a few people mention this, but haven't seen any replies about it. Everything is working fine, but the TimeLine stays up the entire time the shows are playing. Is it supposed to do this or did I miss a setting somewhere to turn that off? The play buttons at the bottom of the screen go away, but the DIRECTV TimeLIne bar at the bottom 3rd of the screen stays on all the time....


----------



## uncouth

Ok, so the software works fine and I can see all of the recordings on my HR20, but the playback works for only the first few seconds, then the video freezes for about 5 seconds before taking me back to the list of my recordings. I tried this on a few SD and HD recordings and continue having the same problem. I did notice that my ffdshow pops up to decode the video, might that be interfering? Any ideas?


----------



## tharron

veryoldschool said:


> no but if you have PowerDVD installed you might want to remove it.


Partially incorrect. Some users have had to uninstall both. Personally, I'm thinking it's certain versions of the DLLs from Powerlink are just plain incompatible with eachother.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

belogical said:


> that fixed it! nice catch. everyone should uninstall PowerDVD if they have it. looks like a known, verified, and tested issue.


Did not solve my crash issue.

I think it might have something to do with my audio. Directv2pc keeps muting right before the crash.:eek2:


----------



## tharron

Jolliec said:


> I can play shows just fine from my HR20-700, but from my HR22 I get:
> 
> "DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time".
> 
> Anyone know why this would be?


My HR20-100 does that like 90% of the time. If you keep trying, it will eventually work, but it requires a crapton on tries (like 20 in some cases). Hopefully as a general release more and more people will see this and it will get resolved (I hope)


----------



## rsonnens

mdfuller said:


> Same thing going on here. Running Fusion with a new MacBook Pro. You get this figured out?


Nope.

I am running Fusion 2.0. I'd be interesting if someone running an older version of fusion or someone running VMPlayer on a PC sees similar issues.

I think clearly there is some bugs with the software. I have no other applications that behave like this. Of course, given the UI of this application I wish they would just make a Mac client. :-(


----------



## canekid

I have installed DTV2PC. Advisor was all green. I played a few shows from my living room unit, HR20, all mostly okay. Then I switched to my bedroom unit HR21, which is on the same subnet as the living room unit. However I tried playing Torchwood from HDNet and it studderd majorlyt in the beginning but finnaly settled down. Other HD content seemed fine.

Both units showed a noticable flinch, occationally, as if video was not smooth but struggling.

Is this a software issue or a hardware issue?

Is there any diagnostic information we can post for the engineers to poke around with?

My video is an HD2900 and CPU is a Q6600. I can't imagine these items being a bottle neck.


----------



## cneth

rsonnens said:


> BUT then when I try to play something the spinner spins (without clicking) but the I get an error about "*the maximum number of transmissions of protected content (3) was reached.*" Happens with ALL shows on both the playlist and the Showcases. Even for the Obama ad.
> 
> _(This is using Win XP SP3 under VMWARE Fusion running on a Mac Mini.)_


Yeah, I see that too. I notice that just as it starts to (try to play) the first time VMware asks me for permission to enable some sort of monitor, which I enable but it still fails. I'd guess there is some network snooping going on here and the vmware stuff confuses it...


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Anyone receive their other registration data? I've put in 4 requests on multiple computers (from different office across virginia), and still just the first request was successful (different names and email addresses for all 4 requests.)


----------



## canekid

KnordRW said:


> OK, I've got a bug that's annoying the hell out of me.
> 
> ETA: OK, I found the pin. Here's the kicker - it's the pin my wife set up on the old non-hd tivo dvr that my kid was using for a while, but hasn't been hooked up for months. So much for parental control settings not migrating.


Maybe it's just coincidence. My pin is 1234... Maybe your's is just default???


----------



## puffnstuff

cmylxgo said:


> I wish there was a way to manually configure the IP address of the DVR. This would solve the scanning problem.


Go to setup then network and then advanced . I think thats what you are looking for .


----------



## puffnstuff

AlbertZeroK said:


> Anyone receive their other registration data? I've put in 4 requests on multiple computers (from different office across virginia), and still just the first request was successful (different names and email addresses for all 4 requests.)


Did you redownload the app ? They only send keys after download .


----------



## skraem

No AUDIO - Followup

Installed DTV2PC on 2nd computer (intel E6750 winxp sp3) 

Audio worked at first- then I switched Servers to 2nd HR20 and no audio (picture fine). switched servers back and still no audio. I beleive the same thing happened on the first computer too.

Yes, i have Powerdvd installed - both version 7 and 8. Removing them is a deal breaker for me. they play my Bluray movies


----------



## veryoldschool

skraem said:


> No AUDIO - Followup
> 
> Installed DTV2PC on 2nd computer (intel E6750 winxp sp3)
> 
> Audio worked at first- then I switched Servers to 2nd HR20 and no audio (picture fine). switched servers back and still no audio. I beleive the same thing happened on the first computer too.
> 
> Yes, i have Powerdvd installed - both version 7 and 8. Removing them is a deal breaker for me. they play my Bluray movies


FWIW: Nero works with DirecTV2PC and plays Blu-ray.


----------



## afulkerson

HoTat2 said:


> Whew...
> 
> Is DirecTV really sure this program is in Beta testing phase? Seems more like Alpha to me at best with all these reported problems...:nono2:
> 
> Still no ability to activate, yet I've checked everything else on my network and they all can access the internet just fine...so go figure...


Try uninstalling IPV6. That fixed the problem for me..


----------



## skraem

> FWIW: Nero works with DirecTV2PC and plays Blu-ray.


Thanks VOS, I am aware of that. but nero doesnt play all BD and also HDDVD, and when it does it uses up 2-3x the cpu power and often video stutters.

And if powerdvd was the problem why did the audio work when first installed and only died when i switched servers?


----------



## veryoldschool

skraem said:


> Thanks VOS, I am aware of that. but nero doesnt play all BD and also HDDVD, and when it does it uses up 2-3x the cpu power and often video stutters.
> 
> And if powerdvd was the problem why did the audio work when first installed and only died when i switched servers?


I have "few answers" other than what I've found as I've screwed up my own system in the past months working with DirecTV2PC.
Drivers and "other software" all seem to have to be compatible and we all have different combinations.


----------



## gio12

Now it says my server is lost? It was working fine. I am wireless.


----------



## HoTat2

afulkerson said:


> Try installing IPV6. That fixed the problem for me..


Actually, I finally managed to activate it. Something about my router (Linksys WRT-330N gaming router) must have been blocking it. Because when I bypassed it and connect directly into the cable modem (behind a software firewall) it activated immediately. So happiness reigns right...? 

Unfortunately no, for as soon as I try and play any files from my HR21-200, the DIRECTV2PC application crashes after a few spins of the pinwheel icon. However, after reading through the latest posts in this thread about a possible conflict with any installations PowerDVD, that may be the cause since I do have PowerDVD 7 installed currently. But I sure would hate to have to uninstall it since it is a very good program.


----------



## gio12

NBC OTA HD stuff will not play. Some 502 error.

Oh well.


----------



## Athlon646464

infomag2003 said:


> I've seen a few people mention this, but haven't seen any replies about it. Everything is working fine, but the TimeLine stays up the entire time the shows are playing. Is it supposed to do this or did I miss a setting somewhere to turn that off? The play buttons at the bottom of the screen go away, but the DIRECTV TimeLIne bar at the bottom 3rd of the screen stays on all the time....


If you are playing your content in a 'window', then be sure to move your mouse cursor out of the window.

If your are playing your content 'full screen', then move your mouse cursor all the way to the right and OFF the screen.

Either step will cause the blue progress bar to go away after a few seconds.

EMAIL issues (getting your key):

I know this is perhaps a simple idea, but could your email have been captured by a filter on your system? If so, check your 'junk' folder, or whatever it's called on your computer. It may have gone in there.......


----------



## mrshermanoaks

So I'm running 0290, everything installed fine, and it sees the server.

But for whatever reason, it doesn't seem any shows in the My Playlist list.


----------



## skraem

NO AUDIO - followup 2

Uninstalled the DTV2PC app. re-dl'ed a new copy of the app to get new activation key.

reinstalled DTV2PC, and activated. When i started the app, this time it didnt ask to choose servers and went immediately to MY Playlist on last server from previous install. NO Audio again.

I guess the server list is stored either somewhere on the PC that is not UNinstalled or back on the servers (HR20's) and maybe some audio info too???


----------



## HoTat2

Crap!

Uninstalled PowerDVD 7 for nothing, as the problem persists. DIRECT2PC still crashes when trying to play any file from my HR21-200... Sign...back to the drawing board, but first a beer break  . Though I will attach the images of the Windows crash information message and application event log details for those more in the know here if it will help give anyone a clue as to what may be happening. The failing culprit in the application seems to be though this "clnetshow.dll ver. 1.1.0.4421." Whatever that is...

It's all Greek to me though I'm afraid ...


----------



## infomag2003

Athlon646464 said:


> If you are playing your content in a 'window', then be sure to move your mouse cursor out of the window.
> 
> If your are playing your content 'full screen', then move your mouse cursor all the way to the right and OFF the screen.
> 
> Either step will cause the blue progress bar to go away after a few seconds.


 I've done both, I played in a 'window' and moved the mouse out the window and i've played it 'full screen' and moved the mouse off the screen. The control buttons at the bottom (play, fast forward, stop etc...) go away, the problem i'm having is the Progress bar (timeline) bar stays up the entire time. Other than the progress bar staying up, the program is running great.


----------



## boufa

O.k. so yesterday night, I DL'd the software, got a key, followed the instructions, and it worked. I watched a second or 2 of a recording, and went to bed (it was already late). This morning I called the wife over to the computer to show off the new software and..... "No recordings ..." was showing on the top of the My Playlist screen.

So I was embarrassed, then she freaked out and thought that maybe all of our shows were gone. But they were all there, i checked them via the TV. I rebooted the DVR, I rebooted the computer, it can definitely see the DVR (HR21-700), so not a network issue.

Then after trying about 100 different things, I changed the display order of the programs ( "List by" on the menu). From Date (newest) to anything else, and the playlist came back and immediately showed all of my recorded programs. 

So there is your work around. Every time I load the software, I have to change the list order to see my recordings.

As for live TV... in coordination with remote booking, you can go to Directv.com to "change the channel" by selecting a program to record and them go to the playlist and watch it.... if you are quick you could be less than a minute behind.

Giving us more options in the future, like deleting a program remotely would make the program much more usable. But I can be patient.


----------



## Athlon646464

infomag2003 said:


> I've done both, I played in a 'window' and moved the mouse out the window and i've played it 'full screen' and moved the mouse off the screen. The control buttons at the bottom (play, fast forward, stop etc...) go away, the problem i'm having is the Progress bar (timeline) bar stays up the entire time. Other than the progress bar staying up, the program is running great.


Weird........

It works for me, and I thought it would help you. Maybe someone else here has the solution.

:nono:


----------



## EricBergan

HoTat2 said:


> Crap!
> 
> Uninstalled PowerDVD 7 for nothing, as the problem persists. DIRECT2PC still crashes when trying to play any file from my HR21-200... Sign...back to the drawing board, but first a beer break  . Though I will attach the images of the Windows crash information message and application event log details for those more in the know here if it will help give anyone a clue as to what may be happening. The failing culprit in the application seems to be though this "clnetshow.dll ver. 1.1.0.4421." Whatever that is...


I'm getting the same crash and event viewer entry.

eric


----------



## honduck

I have had an issue where it appears the PC installation went fine, can connect to the HR-21 OK, can browse the programs on the playlist, but when I select a program and press 'play' I get the "DIRECTV2PC has encountered a problem and needs to clos. We are sorry for the inconvenience." This appears to be one of the Microsoft error handling boxes where I can tell Microsoft about this problem to include details of the following error report:

AppName: directv2pc(tm).exe AppVer: 1.1.0.4526 ModName: clnetshow.dll
ModVer: 1.1.0.4421 Offset: 0000fd23

Let me know if I need to provide any further details about this issue. Running Windows XP SP3 Media Center Edition.


----------



## schneid

skraem said:


> NO AUDIO - followup 2
> 
> NO Audio again.
> 
> I guess the server list is stored either somewhere on the PC that is not UNinstalled or back on the servers (HR20's) and maybe some audio info too???


I didn't have audio either as it was somehow Muted at startup. Clicked the left, smaller speaker icon and the audio came on.


----------



## smassey22180

Since the install of Direct2PC, my Cisco IP communicator has started to lock up. This may be un-related but I figured I would post something in case someone else was having a similar issue. I am going to give it another day or so and then install Direct2PC to see if that fixes it.


----------



## DesertFlyer

MPEG2 SD seems to be using excessive resources on my system, and also seems to be worse quality than if I hook the receiver up to my computer directly (via a capture card). 30-60% CPU usage. Specs:

AMD X2 6000+ @ 3.0GHz
4 GB RAM
nVidia GTX 260
Vista Ultimate x64

Also when I run the ap it disables the Aero interface.


----------



## JonW

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: Nero works with DirecTV2PC and plays Blu-ray.


I tried NERO once and had to uninstall it. They should just call the product bloatware, but not only was it bloated with things I didn't need, the version I got didn't include stuff I did need.

It sure would be nice if Cyberlink's s/w got along with Cyberlink's s/w. If they ever send me a password, I guess I'll see if it's a problem for me as I actually have a Blu-Ray drive that included PowerDvd.


----------



## boufa

Athlon646464 said:


> Weird........
> 
> It works for me, and I thought it would help you. Maybe someone else here has the solution.
> 
> :nono:


It is possible that the mouse is still sensing movement. It may be a very slight vibration, or it could be an issue with the sensing portion of the mouse. I have an optical mouse at work that will not "sleep" since it is always detecting movement. The movement is undetectable by me.

If you pick the mouse up and hold it, from the top, with nothing immediatly under it for a minute or 2, the progress bar might go off. If that is the case then it is the mouse detecting movement. (holding it in your hand is not movement as long as there is nothing under the "eye" of the mouse, 4 - 6 inches away at least).

If it is a wireless mouse, it could be a slight wireless noise/interference that can have the same effect. It might be unnoticeable under everyday use of your computer (though it might plow through batteries because of it).

To test either theory, and eliminate Direct2PC as the casue, go to Windows media player, play a video, and then select view fill screen (top icon on the bottom right of the screen), make sure the mouse pointer is at least half way up the screen. Next, let go of the mouse. The progress bar should disappear within a few seconds. If it does, then it is Direct2PC, if it does not disappear, or if it does not stay away as long as its not touched (or the video has not ended), then it is most likely your mouse.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lexxsf

cneth said:


> Yeah, I see that too. I notice that just as it starts to (try to play) the first time VMware asks me for permission to enable some sort of monitor, which I enable but it still fails. I'd guess there is some network snooping going on here and the vmware stuff confuses it...


I've got a 24" iMac 2.4ghz ATI Radeon HD 2600 512mb and 4gb RAM running vmware fusion and Windows XP SP3 and I get the exact same error.

However, everything works perfectly under Boot Camp. Interestingly, I had to reinstall Directv2pc under Boot Camp with a different Activation Code because it kept saying I had used up all my activations when i had only installed it once under VMware Fusion.

I'm guessing it has something to do with the funky video drivers that VMware uses.


----------



## skraem

schneid said:


> I didn't have audio either as it was somehow Muted at startup. Clicked the left, smaller speaker icon and the audio came on.


no luck on that for me-thx


----------



## infomag2003

boufa said:


> It is possible that the mouse is still sensing movement. It may be a very slight vibration, or it could be an issue with the sensing portion of the mouse. I have an optical mouse at work that will not "sleep" since it is always detecting movement. The movement is undetectable by me.
> 
> If you pick the mouse up and hold it, from the top, with nothing immediatly under it for a minute or 2, the progress bar might go off. If that is the case then it is the mouse detecting movement. (holding it in your hand is not movement as long as there is nothing under the "eye" of the mouse, 4 - 6 inches away at least).
> 
> If it is a wireless mouse, it could be a slight wireless noise/interference that can have the same effect. It might be unnoticeable under everyday use of your computer (though it might plow through batteries because of it).
> 
> To test either theory, and eliminate Direct2PC as the casue, go to Windows media player, play a video, and then select view fill screen (top icon on the bottom right of the screen), make sure the mouse pointer is at least half way up the screen. Next, let go of the mouse. The progress bar should disappear within a few seconds. If it does, then it is Direct2PC, if it does not disappear, or if it does not stay away as long as its not touched (or the video has not ended), then it is most likely your mouse.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I don't believe it's the mouse, I believe it's the program and had hoped it would just be a setting somewhere. The buttons at the bottom go away as it should with no mouse movement (play, FF, REW, Stop) it's just the big thick Progress bar covering the screen that won't go away. Other than that the program is great.


----------



## kregger

boufa said:


> To test either theory, and eliminate Direct2PC as the casue, go to Windows media player, play a video, and then select view fill screen (top icon on the bottom right of the screen), make sure the mouse pointer is at least half way up the screen. Next, let go of the mouse. The progress bar should disappear within a few seconds. If it does, then it is Direct2PC, if it does not disappear, or if it does not stay away as long as its not touched (or the video has not ended), then it is most likely your mouse.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Everything else: WMP, Media Center, Netflix streaming player: all controls disappear after about 20 seconds of mouse inactivity. On the Directv2PC window, the "bottom-most" controls (with the menu, back button, and the FF/Rew, etc.) disappear. The "DirecTV" banner with the timeline and title never go away.


----------



## infomag2003

kregger said:


> Everything else: WMP, Media Center, Netflix streaming player: all controls disappear after about 20 seconds of mouse inactivity. On the Directv2PC window, the "bottom-most" controls (with the menu, back button, and the FF/Rew, etc.) disappear. The "DirecTV" banner with the timeline and title never go away.


Is Directv2PC designed to keep the DirecTV Timeline up all the time or is this just an issue some of us are having?


----------



## JonW

PowerDvd 7.3 was still working and able to play a Blu-Ray movie after installing and running Directv2pc. Oddly though, it wasn't able to play the movie on my second monitor, and I thought I had tested that before.

So perhaps it has inherited some quirks after the Directv2pc install.

Directv2pc completely refuses to play if I have both monitors enabled. I have to disable my second one to use it. I hope they fix this as the primary reason I'd use the application would be to play a program on my second monitor while computing on my primary.


----------



## ProStreet

How long does it take to get the key e-mailed to you? I DL the software last night and expected an e-mail with the key before now. It has been about 24 hours.


----------



## rsonnens

lexxsf said:


> I've got a 24" iMac 2.4ghz ATI Radeon HD 2600 512mb and 4gb RAM running vmware fusion and Windows XP SP3 and I get the exact same error.
> 
> However, everything works perfectly under Boot Camp. Interestingly, I had to reinstall Directv2pc under Boot Camp with a different Activation Code because it kept saying I had used up all my activations when i had only installed it once under VMware Fusion.
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with the funky video drivers that VMware uses.


I am more inclined to believe that it is related to networking in fusion.


----------



## kregger

ProStreet said:


> How long does it take to get the key e-mailed to you? I DL the software last night and expected an e-mail with the key before now. It has been about 24 hours.


Mine came almost immediately. Check your junk mail folder maybe.


----------



## HoTat2

OK,

After deleting all remaining vestiges of PowerDVD 7, and then un-installing and re-installing, then reactivating DIRECTV2PC again, I was finally able to get the program to stop crashing when trying to play my recorded shows on my HR21-200. Now the problem is that the playback is simply dreadful. The pictures, both SD and HD are moving in blurred and choppy slow motion, and the audio is nothing but unintelligible rapid sputters.

So... oh well... 

BTW, I guess I should mention since I haven't actually before, that the PC is an upgraded Dell Dimension 9100 running Windows XP MCE 2005 with a 3.6 GHz Pentium D 960 and 2 GB of RAM connected by ethernet to a wireless N router. And the HR21 is connected to the router by ethernet as well through two powerline adapters. Pannasonic BL-PA100s listed as "HD" capable supposedly for whatever it's worth.

Time for more beer I guess...


----------



## skraem

NO AUDIO followup 3

I did a system restore to point just before i installed DTV2PC and reinstalled the app.
The app worked fine including AUDIO. I didnt swap servers.
Closed the app and restarted it- no audio. so its not the swapping of servers.

No further testing till i get a new key


----------



## murdoc158

rsonnens said:


> Nope.
> 
> I am running Fusion 2.0. I'd be interesting if someone running an older version of fusion or someone running VMPlayer on a PC sees similar issues.
> 
> I think clearly there is some bugs with the software. I have no other applications that behave like this. Of course, given the UI of this application I wish they would just make a Mac client. :-(


I'm running VMWare Fusion 1.1.3 (build 94249). I don't get a prompt to connect to another monitor. I have my NETWORK set to NAT. Bridged did not have any connectivity. Set to NAT, I can connect to my HR22-100, but the playlist is empty. If I run windows natively through Boot Camp, it works great.


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> OK,
> 
> After deleting all remaining vestiges of PowerDVD 7, and then un-installing and re-installing, then reactivating DIRECTV2PC again, I was finally able to get the program to stop crashing when trying to play my recorded shows on my HR21-200. Now the problem is that the playback is simply dreadful. The pictures, both SD and HD are moving in blurred and choppy slow motion, and the audio is nothing but unintelligible rapid sputters.
> 
> So... oh well...
> 
> BTW, I guess I should mention since I haven't actually before, that the PC is an upgraded Dell Dimension 9100 running Windows XP MCE 2005 with a *3.6 GHz Pentium D* 960 and 2 GB of RAM connected by ethernet to a wireless N router. And the HR21 is connected to the router by ethernet as well through two powerline adapters. Pannasonic BL-PA100s listed as "HD" capable supposedly for whatever it's worth.
> 
> Time for more beer I guess...


Your CPU is fine, but what's your video card?


----------



## Laker44

After installing get not able to find a server.Get this screen.








I'am able to download programs from ONDemand.Went into System Info,System test on the HR21-700 with the latest software.Under network for STB Service is N/A(301) beside it.Does anyone have any idea what that is?

If it help this is my network settings.
IP Address:192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask:255.255.255.0
Default Gateway:192.168.1.1
DNS:66.76.227.40

I'am using a Linkys BEFSR41 router


----------



## HoTat2

veryoldschool said:


> Your CPU is fine, but what's your video card?


It's actually a behemoth XFX 7900 GTX gamer card (512 MB GDDR3), and I just upgraded the drivers to Nvidia's latest. It takes up two PCI-E card slots. So I thought I was in good shape there for running DIRECTV2PC.

Or at least I thought so....


----------



## RehabMan

Minor installation issue problem, but still an issue...

Issue: The App Path for DIRECTV2PC(TM).EXE was entered incorrectly by the DIRECTV2PC installation program.

Details:
Incorrect entry after install: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\DirecTV = C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\DirecTV.EXE

entry should be: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\DirecTV*.exe* = C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\*DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe*

Workaround:
User can edit the App Path to correct using regedit, or the user can simply not use the app path shortcut.


----------



## Cmnore

HoTat2 said:


> It's actually a behemoth XFX 7900 GTX gamer card (512 MB GDDR3), and I just upgraded the drivers to Nvidia's latest. It takes up two PCI-E card slots. So I thought I was in good shape there for running DIRECTV2PC.
> 
> Or at least I thought so....


It is probably your wireless. Any neighbors using an 'N' network?


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> It's actually a behemoth XFX 7900 GTX gamer card (512 MB GDDR3), and I just upgraded the drivers to Nvidia's latest. It takes up two PCI-E card slots. So I thought I was in good shape there for running DIRECTV2PC.
> 
> Or at least I thought so....


3D gaming has nothing to do with MPEG-4 decoding. The 8600 was the first to have h.264 [MPEG-4] decoding. [BUT your CPU should over come this]


----------



## HoTat2

Cmnore said:


> It is probably your wireless. Any neighbors using an 'N' network?


None that I'm aware of. Every time I look at the listings for wireless networks in my neighborhood they all show up as wireless G. In fact I fear that I'm possibly interfering with them , given that I appear to be the only one using use wireless-N and on "wideband mode" to boot  .

But this is beside the point as WiFi is not involved here. As I stated earlier the PC is connected via Ethernet cable to the router and the HR21 is connected to the router by Ethernet as well, through two powerline adapters by Panny listed as high speed for HD streaming. But then again, you never know as they were rather inexpensive to be HD capable.


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> None that I'm aware of. Every time I look at the listings for wireless networks in my neighborhood they all show up as wireless G. In fact I fear that I'm possibly interfering with them , given that I appear to be the only one using use wireless-N and on "wideband mode" to boot  .
> 
> But this is beside the point as WiFi is not involved here. As I stated earlier the PC is connected via Ethernet cable to the router and the HR21 is connected to the router by Ethernet as well, through* two powerline adapters* by Panny listed as high speed for HD streaming. But then again, you never know as they were rather inexpensive to be HD capable.


Now these have shown to be a problem sometimes.


----------



## HoTat2

veryoldschool said:


> 3D gaming has nothing to do with MPEG-4 decoding. The 8600 was the first to have h.264 [MPEG-4] decoding. [BUT your CPU should over come this]


That was one of the first things I considered regarding the MPEG-4 issue, but 1) I thought my processor could overcome it as you say. And 2) The MPEG-2 recordings perform no better... Both move in slow motion, blurred many times, accompanied by rapid snippets of sputtering unintelligible audio.


----------



## Athlon646464

Working for me from both DVR's without issues with SD content.

HD is a problem. 1 to 2 second lip sync problems for any HD I've tried.

See my D* setup in my sig.

My PC:

Athlon 3500+
2 gig memory
Geforce 7600GT 512MB AGP8X GPU
Raptor 10k 75 gig HD

Do you think it's the PLC's, or my computer........


----------



## Cmnore

Might just be the powerline adaptors allright.


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> That was one of the first things I considered regarding the MPEG-4 issue, but 1) I thought my processor could overcome it as you say. And 2) The MPEG-2 recordings perform no better... Both move in slow motion, blurred many times, accompanied by rapid snippets of sputtering unintelligible audio.


Since this app doesn't buffer anything, "I think" bit loss is what you're seeing.


----------



## veryoldschool

Athlon646464 said:


> Working for me from both DVR's without issues with SD content.
> 
> HD is a problem. 1 to 2 second lip sync problems for any HD I've tried.
> 
> See my D* setup in my sig.
> 
> My PC:
> 
> *Athlon 3500+*
> 2 gig memory
> *Geforce 7600GT 512MB AGP8X* GPU
> Raptor 10k 75 gig HD
> 
> Do you think it's the PLC's, or my computer........


I've had problems with 1080i MPEG-4 and that video card with a single core CPU.
I could play 720p.

"Lack of CPU/GPU" seems to show up with lip sync problesm


----------



## HoTat2

veryoldschool said:


> Now these have shown to be a problem sometimes.


I realize these could be the culprit. They appear to work fine for DoD and my network printer, but....

I don't really know of a way to test their connection speed though.. I suppose I could connect a notebook here to the spare Ethernet jack on the HR21 and then use something like my network speed test utility on the "Network Magic" application I have installed on all the computers here (5 in all on the home network) to help monitor and manage the network.


----------



## krs7272

Anyone else getting "Incorrect Activation Key" ?


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> I realize these could be the culprit. They appear to work fine for DoD and my network printer, but....
> 
> I don't really know of a way to test their connection speed though.. I suppose I could connect a notebook here to the spare Ethernet jack on the HR21 and then use something like my network speed test utility on the "Network Magic" application I have installed on all the computers here (5 in all on the home network) to help monitor and manage the network.


"Somewhere" somebody had problems and found better [higher] power line adapters that worked much better. I'm hard wired [cat5/6] so....


----------



## veryoldschool

krs7272 said:


> Anyone else getting "Incorrect Activation Key" ?


what are you using for the serial number?
Is there a typo?


----------



## Athlon646464

veryoldschool said:


> I've had problems with 1080i MPEG-4 and that video card with a single core CPU.
> I could play 720p.
> 
> "Lack of CPU/GPU" seems to show up with lip sync problesm


Thanks for your reply. By 720p, do you mean 720p content that was recorded as such, or do you mean that the app can be set to down size to 720p from 1080i...

I hope I'm being clear with my question....

:grin:


----------



## veryoldschool

Athlon646464 said:


> Thanks for your reply. By 720p, do you mean 720p content that was recorded as such, or do you mean that the app can be set to down size to 720p from 1080i...
> 
> I hope I'm being clear with my question....
> 
> :grin:


Understand your question and: recordings, since you can't change resolution with this app.


----------



## slideways

I have a problem that I can't quite figure out, the audio is terribly choppy on HD content and a little choppy on SD content. Everything else works fine.

Another interesting bit (unsure if it's related, maybe indicating a network setting that needs tweaked) when I play media/music from my PC through my DVR it will play part of a song and then disconnect saying it can't find the server.

MY PC:
Vista Quad Core 9300
6GB RAM
750 GB HD with a 500GB Ext. HD
ATI Radeon HD 2600XT


----------



## krs7272

veryoldschool said:


> what are you using for the serial number?
> Is there a typo?


The one sent via the email. Copied and pasted it. The initial install accepted it but upon first running the program it asks to activate key as to view protected content.

And that's where it fails?


----------



## nargese

krs7272 said:


> Anyone else getting "Incorrect Activation Key" ?


Yep, me too


----------



## krs7272

Key in registry matches the email key?


----------



## nargese

krs7272 said:


> The one sent via the email. Copied and pasted it. The initial install accepted it but upon first running the program it asks to activate key as to view protected content.
> 
> And that's where it fails?


Same here. I parsed the directories, and found a URL called APPREG, when I click that, I get a java.lang.exception for ERR_EMAILFORMAT. Not sure if that helps...


----------



## veryoldschool

krs7272 said:


> The one sent via the email. Copied and pasted it. The initial install accepted it but upon first running the program it asks to activate key as to view protected content.
> 
> And that's where it fails?


This sounds like a Cyberlink "goof".


----------



## jester121

Same, failing activation key. 

And companies wonder why consumers revolt against DRM...........


----------



## Athlon646464

veryoldschool said:


> Understand your question and: recordings, since you can't change resolution with this app.


Thanks again...........

This is interesting. I'm watching am HD movie recorded from channel 78 months ago, so it's in MPEG-2. I have it in a small window while watching this thread. (In full screen it is a little choppy.)

It's working fine!

So, for all but MPEG-4, it looks like I'm OK. I need a new computer!!

VOS - thanks for all of your help on these threads. :goodjob:


----------



## tenholde

I am also getting "Incorrect Activation Key" "Make sure you are connected to the internet"

I've done the "hosts" thing.

I've uninstalled CyberLink's Power2Go and all of its .dlls

I've uninstalled Directv2pc

I've reinstalled directv2pc




Still get incorrect activation key


No log entries in Norton that access was blocked.


It found the servers okay when it first ran, and then received activation error. Now, it goes right to the activation error when I rerun it, even after reinstallation.

Don't know where to look in registry for activation code.

When I user browser to go to activation.cyberlink.com I get:
qwdqwdqwd

Can someone try this with their browser to see if they get same? Don't know if that is correct or not.



Anyone have any other suggestions?

tenholde


----------



## igolfchip

So I installed the software, started it up and but at the server selection screen, the program searches but reports '0 server found'.

Checked my Airlink 101 router and my HR20 is on the network with its own IP address.

Any suggestions? Is this a port / firewall issue?

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## nargese

tenholde said:


> I am also getting "Incorrect Activation Key" "Make sure you are connected to the internet"
> 
> I've done the "hosts" thing.
> 
> I've uninstalled CyberLink's Power2Go and all of its .dlls
> 
> I've uninstalled Directv2pc
> 
> I've reinstalled directv2pc
> 
> Still get incorrect activation key
> 
> No log entries in Norton that access was blocked.
> 
> It found the servers okay when it first ran, and then received activation error. Now, it goes right to the activation error when I rerun it, even after reinstallation.
> 
> Don't know where to look in registry for activation code.
> 
> When I user browser to go to activation.cyberlink.com I get:
> qwdqwdqwd
> 
> Can someone try this with their browser to see if they get same? Don't know if that is correct or not.
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> tenholde


Yep qwdqwdqwd is what I see


----------



## Grumparoo

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by krs7272
> Anyone else getting "Incorrect Activation Key" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, me too
Click to expand...

Me too. Any chance this is simply lag on the part of cyberlink? I.e. the key they sent me hasn't made it to the activation server on their end yet?


----------



## fluffybear

Finally was able to get the darn thing activated!

DirecTV2PC loads fine and the menus are displayed without issue. 

I select a show to play from the menu and the little circle begins to spin & spin & spin. Other times, It will begin to spin and I will be presented with a message stating the application is not on the whitelist or blacklist and asking me what to do? Problem here is that I am not able to select any of the options and am forced to close DirecTv2PC.


----------



## jester121

tenholde said:


> When I user browser to go to activation.cyberlink.com I get:
> qwdqwdqwd
> 
> Can someone try this with their browser to see if they get same? Don't know if that is correct or not.


I see the same, but according to my router this is running over https (port 443) not http (80). I may try to run a trace and see what's being sent back and forth.

Just a thought -- their database server may be getting hammered pretty hard with all the downloads today. This release has been covered on some widely read forums today and it's possible the e-mail key generation isn't getting synched with the activation system.

I'm going to give it a rest and try it later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## mishawaka

you ran the advisor and got all green lights?


----------



## HoTat2

Just ran the network speed test through those Panny powerline adapters by connecting a notebook to the spare Ethernet jack on the HR21 and using "Network Magic's" speed utility. The problem is this utility only list the numerical results of the test for the *internet* connection speed and those are at about the maximum of approx. 5 Mb/s on the down and 480 Kb/s on the up for TW's Road Runner cable modem service. For the LAN speeds it does not list specific numbers except to tell you whether or not it is greater or not than the internet speed. And states that it is greater, but just how much greater I have no idea unfortunately.

Hey, I may just have to end up stringing some cat 5E/6 cable I'm afraid. Boy I hate the prospect of crawling under the house and wall-fishing...


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> Just ran the network speed test through those Panny powerline adapters by connecting a notebook to the spare Ethernet jack on the HR21 and using "Network Magic's" speed utility. The problem is this utility only list the numerical results of the test for the *internet* connection speed and those are at about the maximum of approx. 5 Mb/s on the down and 480 Kb/s on the up for TW's Road Runner cable modem service. For the LAN speeds it does not list specific numbers except to tell you whether or not it is greater or not than the internet speed. And states that it is greater, but just how much greater I have no idea unfortunately.
> 
> Hey, I may just have to end up stringing some cat 5E/6 cable I'm afraid. Boy I hate the prospect of crawling under the house and wall-fishing...


Run them "down the hall" first to "prove" it's worth it.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Over an hour since I started the download and still no email.


----------



## brooklyn_tech

I downloaded the application and entered the activation code in the serial number field during installation. I consistently get an "Incorrect Activation Code" error.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled the application several times, have been sent three different activation codes via three different emails addresses, and have even scoured the registry to delete all application remnants after the last few uninstalls. I still get "Incorrect Activation Code."

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## woj027

brooklyn_tech said:


> I downloaded the application and entered the activation code in the serial number field during installation. I consistently get an "Incorrect Activation Code" error.
> 
> I've uninstalled and reinstalled the application several times, have been sent three different activation codes via three different emails addresses, and have even scoured the registry to delete all application remnants after the last few uninstalls. I still get "Incorrect Activation Code."
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


I'm getting the same error.


----------



## wingrider01

Laker44 said:


> After installing get not able to find a server.Get this screen.
> View attachment 16092
> 
> 
> I'am able to download programs from ONDemand.Went into System Info,System test on the HR21-700 with the latest software.Under network for STB Service is N/A(301) beside it.Does anyone have any idea what that is?
> 
> If it help this is my network settings.
> IP Address:192.168.1.101
> Subnet Mask:255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway:192.168.1.1
> DNS:66.76.227.40
> 
> I'am using a Linkys BEFSR41 router


Verify you have 290 NR on the Directv unit


----------



## TerryB

Got 290, several re-installs and still getting the same incorrect code error.

TerryB


----------



## ub1934

DL went fine but get this on the Crash Showcase 503 server error, what is it ?


----------



## F1 Fan

I downloaded on one pc yesterday and all is good. Tried a 2nd pc today and got a new activation code for it but say incorrect key and wont activate. 

Anyone had this resolved yet?


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, what does one have to do to get this program to actually run? I've downloaded it then ran the check system. It comes back with the results, but there's nothing on which to click to go to the next step of actually running the program. Am I missing something?


----------



## F1 Fan

Lord Vader said:


> OK, what does one have to do to get this program to actually run? I've downloaded it then ran the check system. It comes back with the results, but there's nothing on which to click to go to the next step of actually running the program. Am I missing something?


When you download the advisor the web page will redirect to the actual download page. there is nothing in the advisor to click.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, the problem is that it never did redirect. Anyone got the URL?


----------



## robaross

Activation failed. Incorrect activation key.

I can't find my Hosts in sysyem32/drivers
ping timed out

Should I just continue to try?

HR20-100 x290


----------



## KCCardsfan

TerryB said:


> Got 290, several re-installs and still getting the same incorrect code error.
> 
> TerryB


Same here, installed 3 times, tried cut/paste the code and hand typed, no luck.

HR20-700 0x290


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Another incorrect key error.


----------



## Kevin872

So there's obviously a problem with activating the software... anyone with more information? Are they aware, when might it be fixed, etc?

I got it installed on one computer last night but now I am trying on an older one to see how it performs but like many recently, I can't activate it.


----------



## flippedout

Does the HR 20 have to be turned on? Sorry for the laziness, I'm in another room and have to walk by both of my children's rooms and I just got them to sleep.


----------



## opie168

RehabMan said:


> Minor installation issue problem, but still an issue...
> 
> Issue: The App Path for DIRECTV2PC(TM).EXE was entered incorrectly by the DIRECTV2PC installation program.
> 
> Details:
> Incorrect entry after install: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\DirecTV = C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\DirecTV.EXE
> 
> entry should be: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\DirecTV = C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
> 
> Workaround:
> User can edit the App Path to correct using regedit, or the user can simply not use the app path shortcut.


Why is this incorrect? My shortcut works perfectly fine, the one on the desktop and also in the start menu under programs. My registry has the first entry you list as being the incorrect one but the actual shortcut's point to Directv2pc(tm).exe still somehow.


----------



## Hdhead

will not activate, says wrong key.


----------



## veryoldschool

Lord Vader said:


> Well, the problem is that it never did redirect. Anyone got the URL?


Post #1 has the link.


----------



## jester121

robaross said:


> Activation failed. Incorrect activation key.
> 
> I can't find my Hosts in sysyem32/drivers


It's Windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts

(it's very unlikely this is the cause of your problem, but in case you want to check...)


----------



## woj027

I never saw the "advisor" just the click here to download.

Also the URL isn't working anymore "access error" showing up on the page..

http://www.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/error.jsp


----------



## kki000

same same, wont activate. tried host file, but its not the redirect, that ip seems dead.
so cyberlink activation server decided to take a vacation i guess.


----------



## fornold

Finally got it to play files. I had some old Cyberlink stuff still on the system even though I haven't had PowerDVD on my computer is a long time. Used DXMAN to get rid of the filters. Also, found a Cyperlink directory that still existed and removed that. And then cleaned the registry using CCleaner to clear any dead registry entries I caused (most were Cyperlink entries).

Reinstalled the DTV2PC app and everything is working fine.

So even if you think you don't have anything installed look around you might.


----------



## Rickrd

woj027 said:


> I never saw the "advisor" just the click here to download.
> 
> Also the URL isn't working anymore "access error" showing up on the page..
> 
> http://www.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/error.jsp


I am having the same problem. D/L software and put Activation code in Serial Number box. It found a server. I went to activate and "Invalid access code" came up. Tried again. Nothing. Went to re-install and the DTV D/L site is down.
Any Ideas?


----------



## dbronstein

I'm getting the incorrect activation key error as well.


----------



## azjerry

Just posting a followup: I was getting either a notice that it won't work with two monitors or the app would just freeze at one of several different points. 

Per other posts I disabled one of the displays and the program works just fine now. Unfortunately I like to have both monitors so disabling one is a particularly desirable option.


----------



## Rickrd

Something must have taken a dump with the software D/L company or DTV because nothing seems to be working right now. Bummer.


----------



## fornold

Rickrd said:


> Something must have taken a dump with the software D/L company or DTV because nothing seems to be working right now. Bummer.


I am in the middle of a DL right now.


----------



## tulanejosh

fornold said:


> I am in the middle of a DL right now.


I downloaded it fine... Still getting this silly "incorrect activation code". anyone else still getting this?


----------



## Rugged

Here are the errors I'm getting. Sounds like the same as others. I got the email used the activation code to d/l the software and here's where I sit.

It's only been about an hour so maybe the server is overloaded. I'll try a bit later and then hang it up before calling it a night.

not sure if it matters but I'm using powerline adapters through my wireless N router.

also, i have DOD but no media share working.


----------



## Rickrd

fornold said:


> I am in the middle of a DL right now.


I keep getting an access error on the site. How long did it or is it taken to download? It took me about 5 minutes.


----------



## veryoldschool

Rickrd said:


> I keep getting an access error on the site. How long did it or is it taken to download? It took me about 5 minutes.


Mid-day it was about 10+ min.
We had problems during testing where the server would be down for a few hours. Since Cyberlink is in Taiwan, their "work day" may just now be starting.

For all having troubles, I'd say call it a night and try [again] tomorrow.


----------



## Rickrd

veryoldschool said:


> Mid-day it was about 10+ min.
> We had problems during testing where the server would be down for a few hours. Since Cyberlink is in Taiwan, their "work day" may just now be starting.
> 
> For all having troubles, I'd say call it a night and try [again] tomorrow.


Thanks. You're probably right. I will try in the am. Thanks to all!


----------



## Xzisted

We really need to solve this dual monitor thing. It is really aggravating. Total deal breaker for me. Especially considering both monitors I have are connected through DVI.


----------



## Laker44

wingrider01 said:


> Verify you have 290 NR on the Directv unit


Received the 290 update at 6:30pm on 10/21


----------



## ehamilton

I am having the same issue as you LAker 44

Server Selection
I am having the same issue. I am stuck on the Server Selection page, saying it is searching and 0 servers found.

Please help . . .


----------



## Alamei

Follow-up to earlier post: I just confirmed that my HR21 is working fine on all networking fronts, and has no issues accessing On Demand, but I still receive the "protected content cannot be played back at this time" error whenever I attempt to play any recorded content. Tried an RBR this morning, but it appeared to make no difference.

Has anyone else who was receiving this error found a way around it?

Relevant Configuration Features:
HR21-100 (x290) via Powerline Networking
Linksys WRT54GL Router w/ DD-WRT v24 Firmware

Windows XP SP3
3.0 GHz Core 2 Duo
2GB DDR2
GeForce 8800 GTS
Single Monitor [HDCP-compliant DVI Connection]


----------



## tenholde

Last night I was unable to Activate, as many have reported.

This morning (just now), I tried again and it worked! It is really cool!

tenholde


----------



## wingrider01

ehamilton said:


> I am having the same issue as you LAker 44
> 
> Server Selection
> I am having the same issue. I am stuck on the Server Selection page, saying it is searching and 0 servers found.
> 
> Please help . . .


Check your dvr's make sure they have 0290 loaded amd that the networking is configured correctly on the DVR


----------



## Moclvland

Also getting "activation failed" message...

I have PowerDVD 8 installed on my PC, does that mean I have to remove that program for this app to work? 

That doesn't seem right.


----------



## jester121

Activation worked this morning for me as well, about 12 hours after I received my e-mail last night.


----------



## woj027

I was able to get past the activation step this morning as well. Prob a network issue last night....


----------



## dbronstein

My activation worked this morning finally. Of course my playback sucks, so I need to see the other threads on how to improve it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I tried to download the program twice, and twice it failed; I also used two different email addresses, and received two different keys within minutes.
I tried a third time to download, and when I tried to install it I got a "file corrupted" message, again I used one of the email addreses and received a key within minutes.
The fourth try worked like a charm, I used the same email a third time and I reived this message: "*Dear DIRECTV Customer,

You have exceeded the maximum number of requests for a DIRECTV2PC™ application activation key using this email address; the maximum number is two. Please use one of the activation keys previously emailed to you.

If you are updating your product to a newer version, the activation key previously emailed to you can be used for activation.

If you need additional keys or you have been unsuccessful installing the DIRECTV2PC application, please download the file again using a different email address and we will send a new activation key to you.

Thank you,

DIRECTV
*
So I did, I used one of the previous keys that I received, and install went well.
I'll now install DTV2PC on my other two computers.
I do like this program.


----------



## Rickrd

Anyone know why I am getting an "Access Error" when I go to Download Directv2pc software?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks,

I've cleaned up some of the more conversational posts here, as well as anything that refers to software versions before 0x0290 (which you should all have by now.)

Please try to keep this to issues only.

_As far as the lack of multiple-monitor support_: I understand this is a dealbreaker for some of you. Feel free to start a discussion thread about that but please don't post about it here.


----------



## igolfchip

wingrider01 said:


> Check your dvr's make sure they have 0290 loaded amd that the networking is configured correctly on the DVR


I did both;
I have 0290 loaded and networking seems to be working just fine (connects to DirecTV through Internet connection)


----------



## f150intally

moved to discussion and troubleshooting thread.


----------



## dwcolvin

The www.directv.com/directv2pc link (which redirects to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044) does not work... 3 images on the page are broken links, and the 'Download CyberLink Beta' link winds up on an ACCESS ERROR page.


----------



## timmy1376

iowaberg said:


> So I get to my playlist, select a program and then 'Play' and my screen just goes to a black screen...no error message, nothing. I waited about 10 minutes. any ideas?


Same here.


----------



## ehamilton

I do have the latest version, but what do you mean "set-up for networking"? Does that mean that my receiver must be connected via ethernet to something? I have no ethernet-wall connection to where my tv and receiver are located. Thanks for the help . . .



wingrider01 said:


> Check your dvr's make sure they have 0290 loaded amd that the networking is configured correctly on the DVR


----------



## dbronstein

ehamilton said:


> I do have the latest version, but what do you mean "set-up for networking"? Does that mean that my receiver must be connected via ethernet to something? I have no ethernet-wall connection to where my tv and receiver are located. Thanks for the help . . .


Yes, your receiver must be connected to your home network. DirecTV sells adaptors so you can use electrical outlets to do the connection, I have them and they work very well. You can also buy a wireless ethernet adaptor and do it that way.


----------



## HiDuck

Activation Key Problem from last night went away for me and the Key Registered at 10:00 am EST this morning.

Playback of 1080 content looks to have a little audio to picture lag of about one second. Video playback appears to be smooth at the moment. 720 content and lower have no issue at this time. The playback advisor scored me yellow on my 3.2 P4 processor and that my Monitor did not have HDCP (otherwise I was green across the board). Would either of these cause the audio issue?

This is going to be great! Scratch that...this is great!


----------



## karlhenri

dwcolvin said:


> The www.directv.com/directv2pc link (which redirects to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044) does not work... 3 images on the page are broken links, and the 'Download CyberLink Beta' link winds up on an ACCESS ERROR page.


Same problem here. How can we access the Directvtopc app?


----------



## slideways

slideways said:


> I have a problem that I can't quite figure out, the audio is terribly choppy on HD content and a little choppy on SD content. Everything else works fine.
> 
> Another interesting bit (unsure if it's related, maybe indicating a network setting that needs tweaked) when I play media/music from my PC through my DVR it will play part of a song and then disconnect saying it can't find the server.
> 
> MY PC:
> Vista Quad Core 9300
> 6GB RAM
> 750 GB HD with a 500GB Ext. HD
> ATI Radeon HD 2600XT


Anybody have an idea why the audio would be so bad?


----------



## Ohm

karlhenri said:


> Same problem here. How can we access the Directvtopc app?


I have the same issue with the download page. I tried accessing it yesterday around 8pm, 11pm, and again this morning several times. No luck each time I go to the page.

I have tried from two different computers at my house one is XP and the other is Vista. Some people are able to get it and others are not seems very odd. I tried clearing all cookies and temporary internet files with no luck.


----------



## Rickrd

Ohm said:


> I have the same issue with the download page. I tried accessing it yesterday around 8pm, 11pm, and again this morning several times. No luck each time I go to the page.
> 
> I have tried from two different computers at my house one is XP and the other is Vista. Some people are able to get it and others are not seems very odd. I tried clearing all cookies and temporary internet files with no luck.


I've left numerous messages on this thread and no one seems to have a definite answer. I'm sure there is one, it's just not being shared at this point.


----------



## dwcolvin

Rickrd said:


> I've left numerous messages on this thread and no one seems to have a definite answer. I'm sure there is one, it's just not being shared at this point.


It appears that although they've NR'ed the firmware, they're not ready to release the software. Searching directv.com doesn't locate directv2pc, so www.directv.com/directv2pc apparently isn't intended to be public.

Anybody in the know want to clue us in?


----------



## Ohm

I will give it a shot when I get to work later today and repost if I am able to do it there. Maybe it is just my Comcast internet....who knows.


----------



## buzzdalf

For those wondering about Powerdvd, I can only speak from my personal situation.
I use PowerDVD 8 for blu-ray playback on my HTPC. I installed the Directv2pc app last night and I think it is living with powerdvd ok so far.
I didn't fire up the projector to give it a full test, but I remoted into the HTPC and watched some of Superman: the animated series on the HTPC last night through logmein so I think everything is working good.


----------



## gcalhoun

I have seen other people discuss this issue in previous threads. When I watch a recording, the status bar will not disappear. It remains in both windows and full screen mode. I don't touch my mouse and I leave the window alone. The bar below the status bar goes away after a second or two but the play bar remains. It is very annoying. So annoying that I will not use the software if I have to stare at the bar because it covers the show I am watching. 

I have tried everything. I even looked at the registry settings, no help. Is anyone having this issue?


----------



## hlvrsn

Installed on an XP desktop an software worked briefly. Installed on a Vista notebook and now neither machine works. Both stop at the same screen. On the server selection screen no servers are found. HR20 is connected to internet and can access on demand shows from Directv. Can also play media from either computer. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## t_h

I tried it. Can see both my HR20's and the playlists. When I try to play any content, sd or hd, I get a program error and vista closes the app. I note that after this happens my speaker volume control is muted.

It uploaded some stuff to microsoft and said it might give me back a solution to the problem later...mmm hmmm...

Got 290, vista is all updated, and I have the latest video and sound drivers. No problems playing all sorts of streamed HD content from many sources.


----------



## veryoldschool

hlvrsn said:


> Installed on an XP desktop an software worked briefly. Installed on a Vista notebook and now neither machine works. Both stop at the same screen. On the server selection screen no servers are found. HR20 is connected to internet and can access on demand shows from Directv. Can also play media from either computer. Any *help* would be greatly appreciated.


That should be asked for here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143143


----------



## Azdeadwood

igolfchip said:


> So I installed the software, started it up and but at the server selection screen, the program searches but reports '0 server found'.
> 
> Checked my Airlink 101 router and my HR20 is on the network with its own IP address.
> 
> Any suggestions? Is this a port / firewall issue?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chip


I have the same problem, I have the 290 software upgrade and all of my network connections present and working. Still the program can't find the server!


----------



## dmk679

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: Nero works with DirecTV2PC and plays Blu-ray.


Picture fine, no audio though. Tried on two computers, both use Realtek sound. Updated drivers and problem still present.


----------



## veryoldschool

dmk679 said:


> Picture fine, no audio though. Tried on two computers, both use Realtek sound. Updated drivers and problem still present.


Come here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143143
So we can work on it


----------



## schneid

dmk679 said:


> Picture fine, no audio though. Tried on two computers, both use Realtek sound. Updated drivers and problem still present.


Mine was muted by default. Try clicking the left small speaker icon.


----------



## Rickrd

Rickrd said:


> I've left numerous messages on this thread and no one seems to have a definite answer. I'm sure there is one, it's just not being shared at this point.


Directv2pc software download is now up and working again. There is no longer the "access" issue. Can't wait to get home and try out.


----------



## TerryB

Guys I feel like a ping pong ball at a Forest Gump demonstration.
Stuart has established this discussion and troubleshooting thread and another one called issues and you keep sending people to the other thread. It seems to me that the issue has to be revealed before the trouble can be shot and so the issue and troubleshooting should reside in one and the same thread. Granted I don't spend near the time you do deciding which thread a post belongs in. Can you help me to understand?


TerryB


----------



## veryoldschool

[Not that this is correct]
I would think that the discussion/troubleshooting thread would be "where to start" and if the problem turned into "an issue" then it gets posted in the issues thread.
So many "issues" so far have been in fact setup problems and not "issues" with the software.


----------



## skraem

NO AUDIO followup 4

It appears that loss of audio after first run on the DTV2PC app is due to powerdvd7 and not powerdvd8. was able to install dtv on a third computer which only had pdvd8 and the audio stayed on after switching recorded media and servers.

Downside- will have to iso all my BD and HDDVD movies.
also unsure at this time that the 'HDDVD fix to PDVD8' will not cause interference withe DTV app


Removed PDVD7 from previous computer and the DTV2PC (prev install) now working fine -audio and all.


----------



## Dave

For some of us the issue of not find a server is a FIREWALL issue. I had Comodo Firewall Pro installed and have to turn it off to finish loading and continuing into the program. So there are some firewalls out there not letting you get thru to the rest of the program.


----------



## shaun-ohio

today i finally got mine to install and work on my laptop, the pic quality is good and so is the sound, i like others had to turn off my firewall and popup blocker to get it to install, then the activation key was sent to me immediately, havent installed it yet on my other comp.


----------



## smokey75

Tried three different email addresses and have waited over an hour and still not getting a serial emailed to me. Can anyone verify that serials are still being delivered via email? Shaun -- did you get yours sent to you today?

Thanks.


----------



## rleffler

The hardware advisor didn't mention any restrictions, but I have two SLI cards in my pc with one monitor attached to each one.

directv2pc will not run until you turn off one of the monitors.


----------



## veryoldschool

rleffler said:


> The hardware advisor didn't mention any restrictions, but I have two SLI cards in my pc with one monitor attached to each one.
> 
> directv2pc will not run until you turn off one of the monitors.


With two monitors active, you're not running SLI and this app does work with two cards running in SLI mode.


----------



## bearcat250

From what I have seen, I get the impression that this software only allows me to play recorded programs on your pc. Is this correct or can I play live tv on my pc?


----------



## shovelhd

The captioning is pretty poor. It's unreadable on my laptop.


----------



## RAD

bearcat250 said:


> From what I have seen, I get the impression that this software only allows me to play recorded programs on your pc. Is this correct or can I play live tv on my pc?


Only recorded content. But you can always start a recording and then go watch it on the PC while it's recording


----------



## bearcat250

RAD said:


> Only recorded content. But you can always start a recording and then go watch it on the PC while it's recording


If I'm going to record a program I will watch it when there is nothing else on worth watching and view it on the 52", not a notebook. Now if I could watch two games live at the same time it would be worth the effort.


----------



## rahlquist

Seems to have compatability issue with Hamachi. (http://hamachi.cc) When the virtual VPN network adapter is enabled it will not play and despite pulling the playlist from the DVR it says it cant connect for playback.


----------



## azjerry

Dave said:


> For some of us the issue of not find a server is a FIREWALL issue. I had Comodo Firewall Pro installed and have to turn it off to finish loading and continuing into the program. So there are some firewalls out there not letting you get thru to the rest of the program.


I have Comodo FW on XP SP3 and had no problem getting the app to install, activate and run (other than having to disable one of my monitors).


----------



## mishawaka

so yeah, you definitely need a wired connection or wireless N :lol:


----------



## JMCecil

downloaded, installed and ran without a hitch. Very rudimentary, but it works well enough. I'm using a Linksys WRT300N router. The video macroblocks occassionally. But, other than that, it's watchable.


----------



## Gromatda

Dave said:


> For some of us the issue of not find a server is a FIREWALL issue. I had Comodo Firewall Pro installed and have to turn it off to finish loading and continuing into the program. So there are some firewalls out there not letting you get thru to the rest of the program.


So true. I had no issues installing the software, but wouldn't find the server. As soon as I added directv2pc.exe to the in/outound exceptions for my firewall it found the server and works fine.


----------



## JMCecil

And for those that have not received a code, I highly recommend you check your junk mail folder.


----------



## smokey75

Thanks for the suggestion, but I've checked the junk mail folder and no luck. Also why I sent it to 3 different email addresses (hotmail, personal, and google) with no luck yet on receiving a code anywhere. Not sure what the problem is ...


----------



## JMCecil

smokey75 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I've checked the junk mail folder and no luck. Also why I sent it to 3 different email addresses (hotmail, personal, and google) with no luck yet on receiving a code anywhere. Not sure what the problem is ...


very odd, I got mine back in about 10 minutes, but it was in the junk folder.


----------



## Mike_G

dmk679 said:


> Picture fine, no audio though. Tried on two computers, both use Realtek sound. Updated drivers and problem still present.


I have posted a workaround you might try in the "troubleshooting" thread.

Mike


----------



## Kevin872

Not sure if this is the right thread for this (mods move if necessary), but I had seen other posts about playback quality with various types of processors, etc. This seems like useful information to someone with a similar system so I figured I'd add my experience:

I'm running the software on two systems. I just finished building the newer one a few months ago and spared little expense in doing it, so no issues at all with SD & HD content. Looks just like I'm watching on my HD TV, only smaller.  I only mention this to reinforce the fact that with the right components, it does play flawlessly and works as expected! Unfortunately I don't have much need for this functionality on this particular computer.
------------------------------

My older system:
Pentium 4 @ 2.2 GHz
ATI x1300 Pro 4x AGP video card
On-board sound
1.5 GB RAM (PC2700)

Results: SD is a bit choppy sometimes for the first few seconds but plays great afterwards. HD is unwatchable (video & audio way too choppy).

I have read that the software does not buffer anything before playback. I don't know if it would make any difference in all cases, but if it is possible to change the software to buffer 5 seconds or so, it may allow it to run on older systems a bit better, thus opening the door to many other users.


Bottom Line: Looks great with the right computer, but I honestly don't know if I'd use it much. I installed it on my older computer because that is the one my 4 year old daughter uses. I figured maybe we could play back some of the cartoons we've recorded on that one so we can maybe get to watch our nice HD TV during the day sometime! But we could aways just play a DVD on her computer and still have the same effect!

I know this is a step toward MRV through all DVRs in the house, so I am all for it. I look forward to that since that is something we really will use a lot.


----------



## Ohm

Quick question does anyone use a Comcast Netgear CG814WG v2 cable modem/wireless device? If so have you been able to get a wireless device and a hardwired device to communicate?

I have downloaded the DirectV2PC application but my laptop which is wireless and my DVR which is wired does not seem to see each other. If I do hook my laptop up to the wired connection I can see both just fine.

I am using Vista if that matters....

Each time I do a scan with the DTVPC app I get 0 servers found. I also have this same problem with Windows Media center and TVersity...It seems my darn modem/switch/wireless router will not allow communication with wireless devices and hard wired devices.


----------



## tek428

I have a computer running windows xp SP3. Networked to virtually everything in my house via a linksys router.

I have a wired connection from my hr21-200 unit.

The program loads great, but my playlist fails to poplulate. It simply states "There are no recorded programs" even though I know that there are. Even the bar at the bottom that shows disk space is only showing 61% free.

If I click on the showcases tab, it is populated, and I can stream and watch those shows without so much as a hiccup.

Any ideas as to why my playlist refuses to populate?

I have even tried changing the order that they are sorted in, in hopes that would populate it, but it failed to do so.


----------



## jebber

Another Dual Turner conflict - so I can't test this out.

Not a whole lot of interest in the first place for me but still, WTF?


----------



## sore_bluto

I've been successfully using DIRECTV2PC since the beginning. This morning, everytime I try to play something, I get "An error has occurred [Close]". I tried to re-install to fix the problem, but I am now stuck on the activation step. Is the activation server temporarily down?

I am getting "could not connect to the server". I know my firewall settings are right and I even tried turning it off just to make sure that wasn't the problem.

EDIT: It is now working. I've been able to activate and the player is now responsive again. I'm not sure what may have caused the problem, but I did run an update of my video card driver in the last couple of days.


----------



## schneid

I just noticed that my PC lost all audio after installation of DirecTV2PC. When I installed it I could get no audio with it until I clicked the left little speaker icon. I then lost interest in the product as I have dual displays and can't use it.

Yesterday I discovered my Skype audio was down and while investigating today I discovered WMP audio no longer worked either. I took the easy way out and did a System Restore to when the DirecTV2PC Advisor was installed and prior to the DirecTV2PC application install. Audio is now back as normal.

Anyone else lose all PC audio after installing DirecTV2PC?


----------



## mroot

Everything passes GREEN for me, but my video card. If I remember, it's an NVIDIA GeForce 7800GS, which I thought was a pretty decent card. SD plays great, but HD stutters badly. My motherboard does not support PCI Express cards, only AGP. Those of you getting great HD video, are you running a PCI Express video card?

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

mroot said:


> Everything passes GREEN for me, but my video card. If I remember, it's an NVIDIA GeForce 7800GS, which I thought was a pretty decent card. SD plays great, but HD stutters badly. My motherboard does not support PCI Express cards, only AGP. Those of you getting great HD video, are you running a PCI Express video card?
> 
> Thanks!


Your card doesn't have MPEG-4 decoding [h.264]
ATI chips are the only AGP cards with it.


----------



## Cheesehead Dave

I assume the video is sent in some proprietary format? On my PS3, it's showing up as a media server. I can browser through all the shows that have been recorded, but if I try to play one, I get an "unsupported data format" error.


----------



## veryoldschool

Cheesehead Dave said:


> I assume the video is sent in some proprietary format? On my PS3, it's showing up as a media server. I can browser through all the shows that have been recorded, but if I try to play one, I get an "unsupported data format" error.


Correct
BTW: this isn't "an issue" so should be in the discussion/troubleshooting thread


----------



## schneid

mroot said:


> Everything passes GREEN for me, but my video card. If I remember, it's an NVIDIA GeForce 7800GS, which I thought was a pretty decent card. SD plays great, but HD stutters badly. My motherboard does not support PCI Express cards, only AGP. Those of you getting great HD video, are you running a PCI Express video card?
> 
> Thanks!


On my main machine, my Nvidia PCI-E flunks but DirecTV2PC runs fine over DVI after I disable my second display.

As for HDCP, I bought a Sapphire (ATI) Radeon HD3650 512mb DDR2 for my HTPC. It green lights the test although I did not install DirecTV2PC as it would just be an academic effort as it is connected to the same TV as my HR20 is.


----------



## schneid

veryoldschool said:


> Your card doesn't have MPEG-4 decoding [h.264]
> ATI chips are the only AGP cards with it.


Correct, I went through three Nvidia AGP cards hyped as HDTV ready until I learned better. The ATI AGP's definitely do HDCP.


----------



## Partner45

(2) Nvidia 7900GTX cards- running SLI, AMD FX60 CPU 2 G ram. Plenty of ram on the cards also.

ALL current driver updates installed.

Detection program gave me a red light on Video Connection TYPE: Digital without HDCP, Even thou I AM using a DVI connection.

I can run the D2PC program, only 3 movies on the DVR, but each one says I can not view it because I am trying to watch copy protected programs.

Count me in as clueless.


----------



## veryoldschool

Partner45 said:


> (2) Nvidia 7900GTX cards- running SLI, AMD FX60 CPU 2 G ram. Plenty of ram on the cards also.
> 
> ALL current driver updates installed.
> 
> Detection program gave me a red light on Video Connection TYPE: Digital without HDCP, Even thou I AM using a DVI connection.
> 
> I can run the D2PC program, only 3 movies on the DVR, but each one says I can not view it because I am trying to watch copy protected programs.
> 
> Count me in as clueless.


Your monitor needs to pass HDCP too.


----------



## Partner45

veryoldschool said:


> Your monitor needs to pass HDCP too.


Monitor Dell 3007WFP - that is a dell 30 In. monitor running 2650x1900. All good and well on saying it should pass HDCP, but these requirements for someone at home to try to hook up and understand all this jiberish seems to be a little too much,

As I stated in my system it definitely meets and passes each hardware requirement, but it seems to be for uber-geeks only in this version.

So what does someone need to do to pass whatever HDCP is...


----------



## veryoldschool

Partner45 said:


> Monitor Dell 3007WFP - that is a dell 30 In. monitor running 2650x1900. All good and well on saying it should pass HDCP, but these requirements for someone at home to try to hook up and understand all this jiberish seems to be a little too much,
> 
> As I stated in my system it definitely meets and passes each hardware requirement, but it seems to be for uber-geeks only in this version.
> 
> So what does someone need to do to pass whatever HDCP is...


My Dell 2007WFP & ATI [HDCP compliant] card work fine. With an older driver it passed HDCP, but with last month's update, it now "fails the test", but still works for programs.
Are you getting errors for video or audio?
You [should be] can pass the video HDCP, but with a digital audio output and a driver that doesn't support HDCP, be stopped from playing recording [even though you're not using the digital audio].

This should most likely be moved to the discussion/troubleshooting thread.


----------



## Cmnore

veryoldschool said:


> Your monitor needs to pass HDCP too.


It isn't HDCP. I have the same error and I have the PC connected to my TV set via component out. :nono:


----------



## veryoldschool

Cmnore said:


> It isn't HDCP. I have the same error and I have the PC connected to my TV set via component out. :nono:


need more info


----------



## azarby

While playing back "Chasing Classic Cars" (Discovery HD) from my HR21-700, I would get a pixelation burst (square blocks) every couple of minutes. This occured on both programs that I had recorded yesterday afternoon. System is hardwired, so bandwidth should not be an issue and my PC system is abaout as fast as you can get without overclocking.

Bob


----------



## dmk679

Mike_G said:


> I have posted a workaround you might try in the "troubleshooting" thread.
> 
> Mike


Got the audio working. I had to install audio drivers from the mobo manufacturer, before I installed updated drivers from the semiconductor company but they did not do the trick.


----------



## KSteiner

> Originally Posted by simtra View Post
> Looking in the CE forums I found that this was "common" for quite a few people. I had the same problem and I needed to change my host file.
> 
> Hosts file in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
> 
> 203.73.94.101 activation.cyberlink.com
> 
> Just make sure there is a blank line at the bottom of the file.
> 
> Anyway after this all is good and I am watching TV on my PC. Sweet!


This also fixed my isse with activation (internet not found)

Thanks!!


----------



## SmooveB

I'm having success on one PC with a GeForce 6200 LE, but no success on my other PC with a GeForce 5500 FX. On the 5500 PC I can navigate the playlist, but I there is no playback or audio... just a black screen with the playback bar. I can continue to navigate the menus, close the program, etc.

I wish there was a log file to help me narrow in on the cause of the problem.



iowaberg said:


> So I get to my playlist, select a program and then 'Play' and my screen just goes to a black screen...no error message, nothing. I waited about 10 minutes. any ideas?


----------



## bobpenn

Still getting the failure to activate error. Have tried everything. Has anyone found a fix to this other than adjusting the Hosts file (which I tried and didn't work)? 

What's strange is that I still can't ping the activation server, yet can ping everything else. If the server really is down, how is everyone activating?


----------



## Cmnore

veryoldschool said:


> need more info


About the PC? Network?

Athlon64 2.7 Ghz/Radeon X1600Pro/2 gigs of RAM
Gigabit ethernet


----------



## mdh95070

ehamilton said:


> I am having the same issue as you LAker 44
> 
> Server Selection
> I am having the same issue. I am stuck on the Server Selection page, saying it is searching and 0 servers found.
> 
> Please help . . .


i am getting the same condition. have you solved it?

tks


----------



## FireMedic8039

I get error "File Cocuments and settings(mumbo jumbo)not a Win32 application. Will not even download.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

mroot said:


> Everything passes GREEN for me, but my video card. If I remember, it's an NVIDIA GeForce 7800GS, which I thought was a pretty decent card. SD plays great, but HD stutters badly. My motherboard does not support PCI Express cards, only AGP. Those of you getting great HD video, are you running a PCI Express video card?
> 
> Thanks!


Update your video card driver. Had the same issue here with it not passing until I did.

***.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

replace *** with www


----------



## apexmi

Had to reinstall and now get a Activation failed. "Activation key usage limit reached" any way to reset this error?


----------



## BubblePuppy

apexmi said:


> Had to reinstall and now get a Activation failed. "Activation key usage limit reached" any way to reset this error?


You are allowed two activation keys per Email address, so go back and perform the whole download, entering your email addy, and you will get a new key. Uninstall the first Try using the new key that you get, you might have to do the ubinstall/re-install dance,again.

I posted something similar, but it's not exactly the same situation, but give it a try:



BubblePuppy said:


> I tried to download the program twice, and twice it failed; I also used two different email addresses, and received two different keys within minutes.
> I tried a third time to download, and when I tried to install it I got a "file corrupted" message, again I used one of the email addreses and received a key within minutes.
> The fourth try worked like a charm, I used the same email a third time and I reived this message: "*Dear DIRECTV Customer, *
> 
> *You have exceeded the maximum number of requests for a DIRECTV2PC™ application activation key using this email address; the maximum number is two. Please use one of the activation keys previously emailed to you.*
> 
> *If you are updating your product to a newer version, the activation key previously emailed to you can be used for activation.*
> 
> *If you need additional keys or you have been unsuccessful installing the DIRECTV2PC application, please download the file again using a different email address and we will send a new activation key to you.*
> 
> *Thank you,*
> 
> *DIRECTV*
> 
> So I did, I used one of the previous keys that I received, and install went well.
> I'll now install DTV2PC on my other two computers.
> I do like this program.


----------



## apexmi

BubblePuppy said:


> You are allowed two activation keys per Email address, so go back and perform the whole download, entering your email addy, and you will get a new key. Uninstall the first Try using the new key that you get, you might have to do the ubinstall/re-install dance,again.
> 
> I posted something similar, but it's not exactly the same situation, but give it a try:


thanks, got it running but it doesn't see the HR20, I'm wondering if that's because yesterday it loaded the 290 National release so it's not CE software on the box?, I will see if going to a CE tonight cures that ( i missed last night)


----------



## BubblePuppy

apexmi said:


> thanks, got it running but it doesn't see the HR20, I'm wondering if that's because yesterday it loaded the 290 National release so it's not CE software on the box?, I will see if going to a CE tonight cures that ( i missed last night)


The NR290 and CE290 are the same, try resetting your network, on your HR20, to default; I have read that that works.


----------



## wingrider01

bobpenn said:


> Still getting the failure to activate error. Have tried everything. Has anyone found a fix to this other than adjusting the Hosts file (which I tried and didn't work)?
> 
> What's strange is that I still can't ping the activation server, yet can ping everything else. If the server really is down, how is everyone activating?


1. what happens when you ping the activation server by IP address
2. make sure your hosts file is not named hosts.sam wheich is the default name on a stock windows install. sam stand for sample. The hosts file is not used by default in a home install, rarely in a business environment also.


----------



## teekster

I have an HR-21 that decides to pick its own address on the network. Most of my devices have addresses in the range of 192.168.0.xxx. The router is at 192.168.0.1. This unit doesn't show up on my DTV2PC list.

The DVR picks 192.168.15.3. If I change it manually to something in the range, I lose the internet connection, and it still doesn't show up on the Directv2pc list.


----------



## bobpenn

wingrider01 said:


> 1. what happens when you ping the activation server by IP address
> 2. make sure your hosts file is not named hosts.sam wheich is the default name on a stock windows install. sam stand for sample. The hosts file is not used by default in a home install, rarely in a business environment also.


No response from the ping. The ping command does resolve the ip address when I ping the friendly name. The Hosts file is named correctly.

I have Roadrunnner cable. Is it possible that they're blocking access? Doesn't make sense, since I seem to be able to get everywhere on the internet, yet I can't ping this one site?


----------



## t_h

Got my first two activation codes but it doesnt work on one of the machines I installed it on. I've tried to get another activation code but I've used 3 emails multiple times and its a no-go. Not in the junk, no filters, nada. Tried hotmail, gmail and my comcast email account.


----------



## veryoldschool

Cmnore said:


> About the PC? Network?
> 
> Athlon64 2.7 Ghz/Radeon X1600Pro/2 gigs of RAM
> Gigabit ethernet


I was asking for more info about this:


Cmnore said:


> It isn't HDCP. I have the same error and I have the PC connected to my TV set via component out. :nono:


Which was your reply to a post for another user.

How do you have "my TV set connected via component out"?
As a second monitor?
As your primary with an adapter connected to your DVI?
As....?


----------



## PhilS

SAP Settings? I recorded a CNBCHD program (on an HR20-700) that was also showing Senate hearings in a window. On the remote, you can toggle the SAP channel with the green button, but with DIRECTV2PC, I can't find a way to switch sound channels. The sound track was set to the senate hearings (HD 2 ) - not the main program.


----------



## Laker44

mdh95070 said:


> i am getting the same condition. have you solved it?
> 
> tks


Nope still going the same thing.


----------



## rsonnens

teekster said:


> I have an HR-21 that decides to pick its own address on the network. Most of my devices have addresses in the range of 192.168.0.xxx. The router is at 192.168.0.1. This unit doesn't show up on my DTV2PC list.
> 
> The DVR picks 192.168.15.3. If I change it manually to something in the range, I lose the internet connection, and it still doesn't show up on the Directv2pc list.


Your DVR, by looking at the ip address above, is on a different subnet. It will not work. It is likely picking up its dynamic ip address from some other device! You are not pointing it to your router.


----------



## veryoldschool

I think this is the first time I've tried to play an OTA recording.
Error message:
"Server Returns '503 Service Unavailable' DirecTV2PC Could not play content"

I can play any other program from this HR20-700, from VOD 1080p to anything off the SAT.

*EDIT:*720p OTA [Fox] played fine.

2nd edit: another OTA 1080i channel works fine, but for MPEG-2 broadcast, my CPU loading was about 90%. Since this was an over the air broadcast channel, WHY? 
I can use a computer with half of this power to record & playback the same channel!!


----------



## danjfoley

I'm not sure if this the right place to ask, but i just downloaded the direct2tv beta, and here are my results and questions:

1. Plays back SD fine on my computer, but only plays back HD audio. 

2. The progress bar window never goes away

3. The convergence is off (at least on SD, but i can't see HD so can't comment on that.). That's pretty annoying, I don't even see how this could be a possiblity with digital video! It's not like i have a projector running in the process somewhere!


My questions:

Right now i could drag the window to my 2nd monitor and play it there, but it would be nice if it had some option to select one of my monitors and play it back full screen over there.

Then i could work as normal with direct tv up and running on the 2nd monitor.


----------



## veryoldschool

danjfoley said:


> I'm not sure if this the right place to ask, but i just downloaded the direct2tv beta, and here are my results and questions:
> 
> 1. Plays back SD fine on my computer, but only plays back HD audio.
> 
> 2. The progress bar window never goes away
> 
> 3. The convergence is off (at least on SD, but i can't see HD so can't comment on that.). That's pretty annoying, I don't even see how this could be a possiblity with digital video! It's not like i have a projector running in the process somewhere!
> 
> My questions:
> 
> Right now i could drag the window to my 2nd monitor and play it there, but it would be nice if it had some option to select one of my monitors and play it back full screen over there.
> 
> Then i could work as normal with direct tv up and running on the 2nd monitor.


First: If you can play this with a multi-monitor setup, YOU would be the first, since it doesn't [yet] support dual monitors.

SD looks [as good as SD can] fine on mine.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

brooklyn_tech said:


> I downloaded the application and entered the activation code in the serial number field during installation. I consistently get an "Incorrect Activation Code" error.
> 
> I've uninstalled and reinstalled the application several times, have been sent three different activation codes via three different emails addresses, and have even scoured the registry to delete all application remnants after the last few uninstalls. I still get "Incorrect Activation Code."
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


Okay, I know this may be a ridiculous idea but...of those that are copy/pasting the key from their email, did you delete the extra space that gets copied into the clipboard? I know I had to hit backspace once after pasting. This happens alot.


----------



## techm8n

I encounter the following error message when I try to play any recorded show (SD, HD, VOD, etc.).

"An error has occurred."

I also received an Activation error like other members here when I enter the activation key which I received from Cyberlink. I was able to fix this issue by entering the key that I received from Tom here in dbstalk instead.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

fornold said:


> Finally got it to play files. I had some old Cyberlink stuff still on the system even though I haven't had PowerDVD on my computer is a long time. Used DXMAN to get rid of the filters. Also, found a Cyperlink directory that still existed and removed that. And then cleaned the registry using CCleaner to clear any dead registry entries I caused (most were Cyperlink entries).
> 
> Reinstalled the DTV2PC app and everything is working fine.
> 
> So even if you think you don't have anything installed look around you might.


This solved my crash problem. My underpowered PC will now at least attempt to play HD and actually will play SD as long as it came from an SD source.


----------



## mdh95070

i am running nvidia 9600GT. I know this is not a HDCP card. the application installs and i can see my recorded shows. However, i can't get any audio or video. I have a ton of memory and a freshly installed xp sp 3 and disabled all firewalls and AV. I have the latest audio and video drivers, by the way. 

Any thoughts? tks in advance.


----------



## veryoldschool

mdh95070 said:


> i am running nvidia 9600GT. I know this is not a HDCP card. the application installs and i can see my recorded shows. However, i can't get any audio or video. I have a ton of memory and a freshly installed xp sp 3 and disabled all firewalls and AV. I have the latest audio and video drivers, by the way.
> 
> Any thoughts? tks in advance.


Your card is a good one, so come over to the troubleshooting thread and get help there.


----------



## Baldone

Ok, I did a pretty thorough search but wasn't able to find help. I installed D*2pc on 2 pcs--1 works flawlessly, the other will play the movie for 3-4 minutes, movie stops, error message pops up with a lost connection to the server error. I can immediately click OK and my hr20 is listed & I can reconnect--but it will not play for more than a few minutes every time. BTW, everything is hardwired. Any ideas? Could this be a pc issue(vice a network one)--the pc doesn't pass the advisor?


----------



## keithl1967

OK...I'm trying to install this on my PC...

I ran the "advisor" and it showed red for my videocard. My computer is only a couple of years old, will I be able to utilize the DIRECTV2PC software, or am I out of luck until I buy a new computer (or upgrade this one)?


----------



## rbmcgee

Baldone

I personally think this is a problem with the DVR and 290 firmware. I do not think it is a problem with either your network nor D2PC.


----------



## veryoldschool

keithl1967 said:


> OK...I'm trying to install this on my PC...
> 
> I ran the "advisor" and it showed red for my videocard. My computer is only a couple of years old, will I be able to utilize the DIRECTV2PC software, or am I out of luck until I buy a new computer (or upgrade this one)?


You should be able to use the app. The "problem" might be that some programs won't play, because of either no HDCP or not enough GPU power. Hard to know until you post what your video card is.

Post in the troubleshooting thread or "old computer" thread and we can try to help.


----------



## veryoldschool

rbmcgee said:


> Baldone
> 
> I personally think this is a problem with the DVR and 290 firmware. I do not think it is a problem with either your network nor D2PC.


While "there might be" something in the DVR software, if it was the firmware, why can "everybody else" play recording off theirs?


----------



## keithl1967

veryoldschool said:


> You should be able to use the app. The "problem" might be that some programs won't play, because of either no HDCP or not enough GPU power. Hard to know until you post what your video card is.
> 
> Post in the troubleshooting thread or "old computer" thread and we can try to help.


MY Video card is an NVIDEA 6150SE NForce 430

Incidentally, in trying to install DIRCTV2PC, what "serial number" is it looking for?


----------



## veryoldschool

keithl1967 said:


> MY Video card is an NVIDEA 6150SE NForce 430
> 
> Incidentally, in trying to install DIRCTV2PC, what "serial number" is it looking for?


The serial number would be the "key" emailed to you from Cyberlink after you downloaded the program.

The 6150SE is going to be a problem with HD MPEG-4, but should work fine for SD programing.


----------



## keithl1967

veryoldschool said:


> The serial number would be the "key" emailed to you from Cyberlink after you downloaded the program.
> 
> The 6150SE is going to be a problem with HD MPEG-4, but should work fine for SD programing.


Thank You...

I have not received an email yet. I di djust download the program about an hour ago.


----------



## Juanus

I have put in my name and email address multiple times with multiple different emails and I have not recieved the serial number. I have even check my spam folder. Has anyone recieved the serial number in the last 26 hours?


----------



## t_h

I finally got it to mail me another activation key.

It did nothing when I tried at least 8 times to get one while canceling the download, since I already had the s/w. When I let it download it again, I immediately received an activation key. Tried again with the same email and canceling the download, no key. Tried a 3rd time with the same email and allowing the download to finish and got a key again.

Someone is being a little too fancy for their own pants and must have tied the trigger for the key issuing to a completed download for some unknown reason...  

In the meanwhile, I have managed to get this running on two machines with intel core 2 duos, one with a 945 and one with x3000 integrated graphics. Both play both SD and HD just fine. Both using 802.11g, and one is a cruddy dell 1390 card that has bad throughput.

Still wont run on my other laptop, which is almost identical to the one that works except it has vista premium on it instead of xp sp3. Lets me choose a server, shows the playlist, and as soon as I select a show the program closes and I get a box that says "Vista has closed this program, info will be sent to microsoft for a possible solution".


----------



## petergaryr

I think I've gone about as far as I can with this. SD works fine. HD video lags behind the audio. I've stopped all other applications and am running only necessary services.

Using a Pentium 4 dual core 3 ghz with 1 gig RAM and a Radeon X1300 video card. Have both the HR20-700 and 100. Connection done through ethernet.


----------



## veryoldschool

petergaryr said:


> I think I've gone about as far as I can with this. SD works fine. HD video lags behind the audio. I've stopped all other applications and am running only necessary services.
> 
> Using a Pentium 4 dual core 3 ghz with 1 gig RAM and a Radeon X1300 video card. Have both the HR20-700 and 100. Connection done through ethernet.


Is that the same as a PentiumD 3 GHz? [which works for me with Nvidia 6600GT]


----------



## hmss007

I just wanted to say how great this service is. I have three HR2x DVRs in my home and I've already found myself using the application quite a bit.

A couple examples.

1) I record "my" shows on the DVR in the den. My wife likes to watch some of her shows in the evening. Now, instead of having to go to the den to watch my shows, I can watch them on the laptop and she can watch her shows on the other DVR and we don't have to move to our respective rooms.

2) My son wanted to watch a movie tonight, but I wanted to watch the football game (UW vs Notre Dame). So, I'm watching the game on the notebook and he is watching his movie and we can stay in the same room.

It's nice to not have to move to separate rooms to watch our individual shows.

By the way, I can't wait for a Mac version of the application. I am currently using Boot Camp with Vista on my MacBook. But it would be great to not need Windows.

Thank you DIRECTV.

Eric
Mill Creek, WA


----------



## dvrblogger

bobpenn said:


> Still getting the failure to activate error. Have tried everything. Has anyone found a fix to this other than adjusting the Hosts file (which I tried and didn't work)?
> 
> What's strange is that I still can't ping the activation server, yet can ping everything else. If the server really is down, how is everyone activating?


i have been able to acticate after reboooting my pc don't know why.


----------



## rbmcgee

veryoldschool said:


> While "there might be" something in the DVR software, if it was the firmware, why can "everybody else" play recording off theirs?


I've had no problems with the D2PC software. Twice, however I've got a frozen picture and eventually an inability for D2PC to even be able to find the server. I restarted the software, rebooted the PC, checked the router to make sure it was still connected to the DVR, checked the DVR to make sure it was still connected to the network and yet D2PC could still not find the server.

I finally rebooted my HR20-100 and as soon as it came back, D2PC could see it again. This whole process has happened to me twice.

The fix (rebooting the HR20) helps me understand that, intermittently the DVR will lose it's ability to identify itself to D2PC (not to the router).

In my mind, that's a problem with 290.


----------



## veryoldschool

rbmcgee said:


> I've had no problems with the D2PC software. Twice, however I've got a frozen picture and eventually an inability for D2PC to even be able to find the server. I restarted the software, rebooted the PC, checked the router to make sure it was still connected to the DVR, checked the DVR to make sure it was still connected to the network and yet D2PC could still not find the server.
> 
> I finally rebooted my HR20-100 and as soon as it came back, D2PC could see it again. This whole process has happened to me twice.
> 
> The fix (rebooting the HR20) helps me understand that, intermittently the DVR will lose it's ability to identify itself to D2PC (not to the router).
> 
> In my mind, that's a problem with 290.


I had this with a Vista crash today, but I have three DVRs, so only the one I was connected to at the time "fell off line". This has happened to me before in testing, so I knew if I waited, it would "come back" without rebooting the DVR.
I will say the "error handling between DVR & PC" needs to be "improved".


----------



## rbmcgee

Just so it's clear what I'm saying:

Neither D2PC nor the PC crashed or errored in any way. The picture simply froze. D2PC could no longer see/find the server. For absolutely no external reason.

Neither the DVR nor the PC ever went "off-line". The router could see the DVR and the DVR could see the network.

BTW, wired.


----------



## CJTE

inourgrave said:


> Server selection screen, no server found.
> 
> PC>Dlink DI-624>Buffalo WHR-G125>HR20
> 
> Basically its wireless from the dlink router to the buffalo (used as a bridge, DD-WRT software) to the HR20-700.
> 
> The HR20 says its connected to the internet and the VOD works fine.
> 
> Resets no help.


Try *client* bridge.If your router doesnt support it then upgrade DD-WRT. I have a similar setup that works fine.
Network services fails, right?


----------



## Juanus

t_h said:


> I finally got it to mail me another activation key.
> 
> It did nothing when I tried at least 8 times to get one while canceling the download, since I already had the s/w. When I let it download it again, I immediately received an activation key. Tried again with the same email and canceling the download, no key. Tried a 3rd time with the same email and allowing the download to finish and got a key again.
> 
> Someone is being a little too fancy for their own pants and must have tied the trigger for the key issuing to a completed download for some unknown reason...


BIG UPS!
That was exactly the problem. I did not let the downloads finish (or even start)
I got the activation key and now the wife can watch Charmed on the laptop while I am watching football.


----------



## petergaryr

veryoldschool said:


> Is that the same as a PentiumD 3 GHz? [which works for me with Nvidia 6600GT]


Intel® Pentium® 4 with Hyper-Threading technology
Intel Celeron® D processor


----------



## veryoldschool

petergaryr said:


> Intel® Pentium® 4 with Hyper-Threading technology


 this isn't a dual core CPU, the "HT" is two "logical cores" which isn't the same, so this is a single core CPU and needs to off load as much as it can to the GPU to handle HD.


> Intel Celeron® D processor


 Thanks to RehabMan [and here: http://compare.intel.com/pcc/default.aspx?familyID=3 ] this isn't a dual core either.
So both of your CPUs are single core.
I have a single core 3.4 GHz Pentium 4 HT, with an Asus [ATI chip] 3650 which does work.


----------



## RehabMan

re: Celeron D



veryoldschool said:


> This seems to be a dual core [by the "D"] but the Celeron is less powerful than the Pentium and I haven't tested any Celeron CPUs.


The Celeron D is not a dual-core according to wikipedia:

"It should be noted that the "D" suffix actually has no official designation. It is used simply to distinguish this line of Celeron from the previous, lower performing Northwood and Willamette series, and also from the mobile series, the Celeron M (which also uses 3xx model numbers).[22] It should also be stated that unlike the Pentium D, the Celeron D is not a dual core processor."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celeron#Celeron_D

Intel's marketing department needs to clean up their act as far as naming their CPU products, but I won't hold my breath waiting for them to do that as they seem intent on continuing along the path of poor naming conventions (Core2 Duo, Core2 Quad, Dual Core, etc.)...


----------



## BubblePuppy

Please keep in mind about Wikipedia, *anyone can post on it, whether and expert or not.* Not everything posted on Wiki is checked by experts. 
Wiki is not an accepted source for college papers.
But, wiki is fun.



RehabMan said:


> re: Celeron D
> 
> The Celeron D is not a dual-core according to wikipedia:
> 
> "It should be noted that the "D" suffix actually has no official designation. It is used simply to distinguish this line of Celeron from the previous, lower performing Northwood and Willamette series, and also from the mobile series, the Celeron M (which also uses 3xx model numbers).[22] It should also be stated that unlike the Pentium D, the Celeron D is not a dual core processor."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celeron#Celeron_D
> 
> Intel's marketing department needs to clean up their act as far as naming their CPU products, but I won't hold my breath waiting for them to do that as they seem intent on continuing along the path of poor naming conventions (Core2 Duo, Core2 Quad, Dual Core, etc.)...


----------



## BubblePuppy

RehabMan said:


> re: Celeron D
> 
> The Celeron D is not a dual-core according to wikipedia:
> 
> "It should be noted that the "D" suffix actually has no official designation. It is used simply to distinguish this line of Celeron from the previous, lower performing Northwood and Willamette series, and also from the mobile series, the Celeron M (which also uses 3xx model numbers).[22] It should also be stated that unlike the Pentium D, the Celeron D is not a dual core processor."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celeron#Celeron_D
> 
> Intel's marketing department needs to clean up their act as far as naming their CPU products, but I won't hold my breath waiting for them to do that as they seem intent on continuing along the path of poor naming conventions (Core2 Duo, Core2 Quad, Dual Core, etc.)...





BubblePuppy said:


> Please keep in mind about Wikipedia, *anyone can post on it, whether and expert or not.* Not everything posted on Wiki is checked by experts.
> Wiki is not an accepted source for college papers.
> But, wiki is fun.





veryoldschool said:


> And from "the horse's mouth": http://compare.intel.com/pcc/default.aspx?familyID=3


I was not imlpying that "Wiki" is wrong about this subject, hell, I wouldn't know it if it was or wasn't, if it kicked me in the hinney; all I was trying to point out is that "wiki" is NOT the Encyclopedeia Britannica, and shouldn't be used as the end all and be all of authoritative resources.


----------



## the_dudeman

Hello all,

I have read this entire thread and some others and seem to be having the same issues as a lot of folks:

When I try to play HD content over Directv2pc on my HTPC it's jerky. Below are HTPC specs:

Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Motherboard
ATI Radeon HD 3200 on board graphics
AMD 4850e Dual Core Proc 2.5 Ghz
2 GB 800Mhz DDR 2
Vista 32bit

The Advisor showed grey ( I think on Processor and Video, all others green), but didn't pay too much attention because the advisor is junk IMHO.

But here's the deal, I can play Blu-ray and HD DVD all day long on the HTPC and it isn't even straining. CPU never gets above like 70%. When trying play HD on Dtv2pc, CPU will sometimes jump up to around 85%. So again it's not taxed to the hilt, but is more CPU intensive.

An intersting thing is that if I start playback, pause for a time and then re-start playback, the video and audio are smooth for about the same amount of time that I had it paused. This would indicate that either my HTPC or HR21 is buffering for the amount of time I have it paused, but then the buffer runs out and then it's back to jerky video/audio.

This may be why the Advisor will show green for high end systems and not lesser machines because there is no buffer built into to the Dtv2pc software. Higher end machines can pass the HD content without the need of any kind of buffer.

I don't know, it's just my observations. If anyone has any info for me or help, it would be great. Maybe the next release of software will work better.

BTW, SD works fine with no judder or jerky video, however only plays in 4:3 ratio.

dudeman


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Had to restart my HR today because 3/4 of the way through a football game, it lost the server. After restart of reciever, it would not allow resume from the point of loss, nor would it allow me to skip ahead to that point. No matter where I clicked on in the progress bar, it would just start over

Also, whenever I use it, it reorders the playlist at the reciever end to alphabetical instead of date order. I'm sure this is related to ver 290 on the reciever rather than Directv2pc.


----------



## Maniacal1

I was watching one football game on the television on my HR-20 and another on my laptop. Everything went very smoothly, until I accessed the guide via the television. I then lost the connection between the laptop and the server. Restarting DirecTV2PC resulted in a 503 error.


----------



## jluzbet69

Other then the first 10 seconds being choppy all is good... 
now we just need the remote to work with the pc... any way this can be done?:eek2:


----------



## Cmnore

veryoldschool said:


> I was asking for more info about this:
> 
> Which was your reply to a post for another user.
> 
> How do you have "my TV set connected via component out"?
> As a second monitor?
> As your primary with an adapter connected to your DVI?
> As....?


PC is connected to the TV set via component output from DIN-to-component adaptor. NOT connected to either of the DVI outputs. SINGLE monitor setup via latest AMD/ATI Catalyst drivers.


----------



## veryoldschool

Cmnore said:


> PC is connected to the TV set via component output from DIN-to-component adaptor. NOT connected to either of the DVI outputs. SINGLE monitor setup via latest AMD/ATI Catalyst drivers.


There is a DVI to component adapter, which I have used. I haven't tried it with DirecTV2PC [due to upgrading my video card & HDTV].
Because you're not using either "monitor" output, I can see why you might be having problems.


----------



## Rickrd

Here is my computer setup. 
1.	Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz
2.	NVIDIA Quadro FX1700 512 MB
3.	2 GB RAM

I can run DTV2PC. The screen showing my DVR list comes up but when I choose to PLAY, the screen comes back with an error. I have also had times when the program begins to play but then stops.

Is there a problem with my hardware? This is a relatively new PC, June 2008.

Also, where is this advisor program? My program install never gave me the "advisor" option.

Thanks to all!


----------



## veryoldschool

Rickrd said:


> Here is my computer setup.
> 1. Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz
> 2. NVIDIA Quadro FX1700 512 MB
> 3. 2 GB RAM
> 
> I can run DTV2PC. The screen showing my DVR list comes up but when I choose to PLAY, the screen comes back with an error. I have also had times when the program begins to play but then stops.
> 
> Is there a problem with my hardware? This is a relatively new PC, June 2008.
> 
> Also, where is this advisor program? My program install never gave me the "advisor" option.
> 
> Thanks to all!


Your hardware is fine/good/great
You may have a network issue [hard to tell yet] What is the error message?
The advisor is a separate program that was to be downloaded before the DirecTV2PC. If you have pop-up blocking, then you never saw it.
Go back to the first page [link] for downloading and look for the pop-up [enable pop-up] to get the advisor.


----------



## Cmnore

veryoldschool said:


> There is a DVI to component adapter, which I have used. I haven't tried it with DirecTV2PC [due to upgrading my video card & HDTV].
> Because you're not using either "monitor" output, I can see why you might be having problems.


As far as the driver is concerned - it IS a monitor. Cyberlink's software checks the driver - not the hardware.


----------



## Cmnore

veryoldschool said:


> There is a DVI to component adapter, which I have used. I haven't tried it with DirecTV2PC [due to upgrading my video card & HDTV].
> Because you're not using either "monitor" output, I can see why you might be having problems.


On another note; ATI's DVI-to-component adapters only work on older hardware, ie; The Radeon 9600. AMHIK. I own one and use it on my older PC.


----------



## SmooveB

SmooveB said:


> I'm having success on one PC with a GeForce 6200 LE, but no success on my other PC with a GeForce 5500 FX. On the 5500 PC I can navigate the playlist, but I there is no playback or audio... just a black screen with the playback bar. I can continue to navigate the menus, close the program, etc.
> 
> I wish there was a log file to help me narrow in on the cause of the problem.


*Update on black screen playback: *

On the problem PC, I did a clean install of WinXP and it's playing back as expected now. I can't be certain, but I suspect the problem software was one of the numerous video playback / codecs that were installed (TVersity, Tversity codec pack, FFmpeg, etc.)

My newer PC is playing back SD and HD video flawlessly (other than some jerkiness in the first 5 seconds of starting playback).

My older PC is playing back SD recordings flawlessly but HD video is very choppy and out of sync (as expected based on the Directv specs, I suppose). Processor is 85% utilized during HD playback. 100 Mbps ethernet by the way. Note that the older PC was previously used as a HTPC and played back OTA HD video (MPEG2) like a champ. There must be much more overhead associated with MPEG4 decoding or other decryption.

Intel DG965WH Motherboard
Core 2 Duo E6420 2.13 GHz
2 GB RAM
GeForce 6200 LE (256 MB)

Intel D865PERL Motherboard
P4 2.6 GHz (HT)
512 MB RAM
GeForce 5500 FX (256 MB)


----------



## SmooveB

One other issue. I cannot playback OTA recordings. Attempts to play results in "503 Service Unavailable"


----------



## veryoldschool

SmooveB said:


> My older PC is playing back SD recordings flawlessly but HD video is very choppy and out of sync (as expected based on the Directv specs, I suppose). Processor is 85% utilized during HD playback. 100 Mbps ethernet by the way. Note that the older PC was previously used as a HTPC and played back OTA HD video (MPEG2) like a champ. There must be much more overhead associated with MPEG4 decoding or other decryption.
> 
> Intel D865PERL Motherboard
> P4 2.6 GHz (HT)
> 512 MB RAM
> GeForce 6200 LE (256 MB)


Both the CPU & Video card are going to be "wanting".
OTA HD [not through DirecTV2PC] seems to take about half of the power for OTA HD with DirecTV2PC.


----------



## Rickrd

veryoldschool said:


> Your hardware is fine/good/great
> You may have a network issue [hard to tell yet] What is the error message?
> The advisor is a separate program that was to be downloaded before the DirecTV2PC. If you have pop-up blocking, then you never saw it.
> Go back to the first page [link] for downloading and look for the pop-up [enable pop-up] to get the advisor.


This is the error I get. "An error has occurred"


----------



## Cmnore

I'll DL the latest Creative drivers for my soundcard tonight and try it again.


----------



## veryoldschool

Rickrd said:


> This is the error I get. "An error has occured"


The site may be down [again].


----------



## AlbertZeroK

veryoldschool said:


> Both the CPU & Video card are going to be "wanting".
> OTA HD [not through DirecTV2PC] seems to take about half of the power for OTA HD with DirecTV2PC.


I would think some of the overhead is likely because the data stream is encrypted.


----------



## Rickrd

Still getting error "an error occurred"
I am able to watch about 30 seconds to 2 minutes and then everything freezes. Another thing noticed.. When I choose from My Playlist, my sound on the computer goes to mute. Both Master and Wave controls on the PC goes to mute.


----------



## mroot

My video card comes up RED on the advisor (GeForce 7800GS), but plays SD content fine, but HD content stutters badly. This is through a wireless G network. Is it possible the network is too slow for HD content, or can I be assured that it's the video card that's the bottleneck?

BTW, I have all the latest drivers installed.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

Anyone else experience the following issue?

I'm using an HR20 and have the DirecTV2PC application installed on several computers thoughout the house.

Everything works properly (smooth video and audio) on all content (SD and HD records both in mpeg2 and mpeg4 format).

What doesn't work corerctly is the following:
Any show that I record from the internal OTA connection plays the video perfectly on the application; however there is absolutly NO SOUND.

The recording plays fine on the DVR itself to the TV so this is definately a bug in the software on either the Media server firmware update on the HR20 or from the DirecxTV2PC application itself.

Again this only happens on OTA transmissions in HD such as 2-1, 8-1, 11-1, 13-1, 20-1, 26-1, 39-1, etc (which are the numbers for our markets mapped locals).


----------



## veryoldschool

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Anyone else experience the following issue?
> 
> I'm using an HR20 and have the DirecTV2PC application installed on several computers thoughout the house.
> 
> Everything works properly (smooth video and audio) on all content (SD and HD records both in mpeg2 and mpeg4 format).
> 
> What doesn't work corerctly is the following:
> Any show that I record from the internal OTA connection plays the video perfectly on the application; however there is absolutly NO SOUND.
> 
> The recording plays fine on the DVR itself to the TV so this is definately a bug in the software on either the Media server firmware update on the HR20 or from the DirecxTV2PC application itself.
> 
> Again this only happens on OTA transmissions in HD such as 2-1, 8-1, 11-1, 13-1, 20-1, 26-1, 39-1, etc (which are the numbers for our markets mapped locals).


OTA recordings either give me a '503 error', or play fine [with sound].


----------



## boxster99t

Juanus said:


> I have put in my name and email address multiple times with multiple different emails and I have not recieved the serial number. I have even check my spam folder. Has anyone recieved the serial number in the last 26 hours?


I've done the exact same thing, beginning last week through yesterday. Each time I have re-downloaded the advisor app in toto tried different email addresses each time, installed and ran the advisor app before submitting my email for a code. No code and I have checked the spam folders.

No joy

If anyone can obtain an unused code and PM it to me, I would be forever grateful.

Otherwise, I've given up on the Directv2PC beta--it is crazy how hit and miss getting these activation codes is, especially for a free beta. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juanus

boxster99t said:


> I've done the exact same thing, beginning last week through yesterday. Each time I have re-downloaded the advisor app in toto tried different email addresses each time, installed and ran the advisor app before submitting my email for a code. No code and I have checked the spam folders.
> 
> No joy
> 
> If anyone can obtain an unused code and PM it to me, I would be forever grateful.
> 
> Otherwise, I've given up on the Directv2PC beta--it is crazy how hit and miss getting these activation codes is, especially for a free beta. Thanks in advance.


You have to download the actual aoftware for it to send the code.
Put in your email address and it will go to the next screen to download the software. Download the software and WHEN THE DOWNLOAD IS DONE you will get an email.


----------



## SmooveB

veryoldschool said:


> OTA recordings either give me a '503 error', or play fine [with sound].


After further review... I report the same inconsistency. Different programs on the same OTA channel yield different results. For example, I have several programs from Milwaukee PBS HD (10-1). Some of them give the 503 while others play back fine (with audio).


----------



## SmooveB

mroot said:


> My video card comes up RED on the advisor (GeForce 7800GS), but plays SD content fine, but HD content stutters badly. This is through a wireless G network. Is it possible the network is too slow for HD content, or can I be assured that it's the video card that's the bottleneck?
> 
> BTW, I have all the latest drivers installed.


I would start by investigating the wireless first. I'm having very good results with a GeForce 6200 LE (256 MB RAM), Core 2 Duo, and 2 GB memory.

Try the same test over a wired network.


----------



## Cmnore

Cmnore said:


> I'll DL the latest Creative drivers for my soundcard tonight and try it again.


Tried it last night. Now I just get a different error.


----------



## veryoldschool

Cmnore said:


> Tried it last night. Now I just get a different error.


Digital audio outputs need to be disabled for "most" sound chips/drivers to work.
"It's weired", I know as we're using the PC speakers, but if the driver doesn't support protected content, you need to do it.


----------



## rbmcgee

I suggested this bug in another thread and asked for confirmation or refutation but none came. This has to do with the keyboard shortcuts.

CTRL+P is described as [PLAY]
This shortcut should be a [PLAY]/[PAUSE] toggle
If paused, FF or reverse, this shortcut should cause the video to play
If playing, this shortcut should pause the video.

My testing has shown the following current actions for CTRL+P
If playing, will pause the video
If paused, FF or reverse, has no effect.

I would really appreciate it if this was fixed in the next release of D2PC.


----------



## Troop11

Okay I've read both threads multiple times and I saw several references to this issue but never an actual fix or solution (or I've missed it and 800 posts is a ton to sift through again) 

At first I was getting the crash on play error, removed Power DVD and now it at least tries to play, but now I'm getting the "D*2PC cannot connect to the server and cannot play the protected content" (I'm at work and don't have the exact wording handy but that's close) 

I am using a wireless connection, and it gives me this error regardless of SD/HD content type. I have yet to try Wired as I don't have a Cat5 of 25+ feet handy. The STB is connected via wired connection and I can see everything fine, just can't get it to play, no other issues at this point. TIA


----------



## t_h

veryoldschool said:


> Digital audio outputs need to be disabled for "most" sound chips/drivers to work.


How does one do that exactly? I'm looking all around vista for an option to turn off the digital audio out on the one machine i have that wont run the app. In the realtek control panel I see the digital out/spdif panel and can mute it, but there isnt any option I can find to disable it. It only shows as one device (realtek HD audio) in the device manager.

Nevermind, I found it. You need to go into the Sound control panel applet, not the HD audio one.

It also didnt fix my problem, whatever it is.


----------



## veryoldschool

t_h said:


> How does one do that exactly? I'm looking all around vista for an option to turn off the digital audio out on the one machine i have that wont run the app. In the realtek control panel I see the digital out/spdif panel and can mute it, but there isnt any option I can find to disable it. It only shows as one device (realtek HD audio) in the device manager.
> 
> Nevermind, I found it. You need to go into the Sound control panel applet, not the HD audio one.
> 
> It also didnt fix my problem, whatever it is.


Have gone here for a new driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3


----------



## Cmnore

Didn't fix mine either.


----------



## t_h

veryoldschool said:


> Have gone here for a new driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3


First thing I did, because my wifes laptop wouldnt run it until I downloaded the latest video AND audio drivers, although hers has the sigmatel audio and not the realtek that I have.

Works okay on our desktop which has a different video, but the same realtek audio, and I'm not even running a very recent version of the realtek drivers on that one.

Lets me get into the menu and pick a file, as soon as I hit 'play' Vista burfs it out and closes the app, and leaves me with a muted audio volume. It isnt giving me any additional information, but I might be able to dig into the logs and see what caused the app failure. I sent the 'carcass' to microsoft, so maybe they'll relay something to someone or give me back an answer. Brrr...hell just got a little chilly, didnt it?


----------



## SmooveB

rbmcgee said:


> I suggested this bug in another thread and asked for confirmation or refutation but none came. This has to do with the keyboard shortcuts.
> 
> CTRL+P is described as [PLAY]
> This shortcut should be a [PLAY]/[PAUSE] toggle
> If paused, FF or reverse, this shortcut should cause the video to play
> If playing, this shortcut should pause the video.
> 
> My testing has shown the following current actions for CTRL+P
> If playing, will pause the video
> If paused, FF or reverse, has no effect.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if this was fixed in the next release of D2PC.


While trying to get my StreamZap remote key mappings to work, I noticed that there's currently a difference between Control+p (lower case) and Control+P (upper case). The Control+p behaves like Pause and Control+P behaves like Play.


----------



## rbmcgee

SmooveB said:


> While trying to get my StreamZap remote key mappings to work, I noticed that there's currently a difference between Control+p (lower case) and Control+P (upper case). The Control+p behaves like Pause and Control+P behaves like Play.


At this point, I haven't even tried mapping the command. My observations are drawn from using the actual keyboard. "p" is simply "p". Based on my tests, CTRL+P does not work properly.


----------



## SmooveB

rbmcgee said:


> At this point, I haven't even tried mapping the command. My observations are drawn from using the actual keyboard. "p" is simply "p". Based on my tests, CTRL+P does not work properly.


Agreed... I think it should be corrected. But for now try CTRL+p for Pause and CTRL+SHIFT+P for Play on the keyboard.


----------



## watchmy_ss

For some reason I cant seem to activate the software on a machine now. I have 3 machines I activated with different keys. This machine keeps getting activation failed. I tried adding the IP to the hosts file. I disabled firewall. Keeps saying makes sure I am connected to the internet. Are the activation servers down?


----------



## rbmcgee

Thanks for the tip SmooveB,

I tested CTRL+SHFT+P on the keyboard and it does indeed work. I still wish CTRL+P was a play/pause toggle however this is better than my current technique.


----------



## DrestinBlack

I hope this wasn't already requested but I didn't see it.

I would strongly suggest a "Always On Top" option for this app. I can't believe it's not there. It's absolutely necessary and very easy to implement.

My $0.02


----------



## irlspotter

infomag2003 said:


> I've seen a few people mention this, but haven't seen any replies about it. Everything is working fine, but the TimeLine stays up the entire time the shows are playing. Is it supposed to do this or did I miss a setting somewhere to turn that off? The play buttons at the bottom of the screen go away, but the DIRECTV TimeLIne bar at the bottom 3rd of the screen stays on all the time....


I cannot get rid of the Time Line Status Bar - I have done everything and it always shows up. This is so annoying it makes the program unwatchable!!!!

Anybody have any idea how to fix??????


----------



## AlbertZeroK

irlspotter said:


> I cannot get rid of the Time Line Status Bar - I have done everything and it always shows up. This is so annoying it makes the program unwatchable!!!!
> 
> Anybody have any idea how to fix??????


I had to download new drivers on my Latitude D820 Laptops to get the video display to work without it leaving stuff on the screen including the status bar. That is what I would try, download the most recent drivers and if you are running a chipset where the chipset manufacture offers their own drivers (NVidia or ATI) then I would try to download the chipset drivers rather than the video card manufacture's drivers as often times, the video card manufacture's drivers are a bit behind.


----------



## t_h

As I mentioned in the cyberlink dvd thread, removing "acer arcade" from my machine, which for some reason had dvd creation stuff and DV video capture/edit stuff in it instead of games, made the d2pc program start working fine on my vista machine. It previously crashed whenever I tried playing something.

Heres a tidbit on network performance though. My network is an 802.11n Asus router running dd-wrt; laptops are 802.11g; router is connected to some Panasonic powerline network products that are supposed to be "HD/AV" performance levels. I've watched HD content (not direct2pc) through them without any glitches.

One HR20 is connected directly to the router. The other HR20 goes through the Panasonic powerline adapters. I see both SD and HD on the two 802.11g laptops from the direct wired HR20 with no problems. Viewing HD from the powerline attached HR20 stutters. If I pause it for about 15 seconds and then let it play, its just fine...so the d2pc app must do some buffering, and on my powerline adapters normal HD shows like you'd get from one of the networks web sites plays fine, but d2pc's doesnt unless I let it build up a head of steam.

On the desktop computer thats also on the powerline network, SD and HD content play just fine.

So wireless <--> router <--> direct wired is good all around
Powerline <--> Powerline is good all around
wireless <--> router <--> powerline is good on SD, glitchy on HD

I did a lot of research on powerline products before I bought the Panasonic units. For what its worth, they have higher throughput and lower latency than the product directv resells, and the only product that had higher throughput and lower latency was an alleged "200Mb/s HD/AV" product that cost about 4x as much.

Be interesting to see how folks who used wireless adapters on their HR's in an all wireless configuration find their performance to be.

All three computers have about 20% variance in computing horsepower (all dual core, but some older core duo and some newer core 2 duo), yet all show ~80% cpu utilization when the video is running. All use boring old intel integrated graphics so nothing super there.

Network is the biggest causer of HD performance issues, at least in my case.


----------



## bkushner

Any fix for the NO RECORDED PROGRAMS error?


----------



## jpitlick

I have been trying to get DirecTV2PC working, but I keep getting the same message when I try to play a show.








Doesn't matter if the show is HD or SD. My computer does not meet the minimum requirements for optimal performance, but I would like a definitive answer as to whether that is the problem or not. My computer is a Pentium D 2.8 with 2 GB RAM, nVidia 7800 GT/GTO 256 MB video card (apparently HDCP ready). My monitor is not HDCP compliant and I using the DVI port. I have not tried using the VGA port to see if that is the problem. Ultimately, I plan to upgrade my computer to exceed the requirements. This will help justify the upgrades. Thank you.


----------



## mdh95070

jpitlick said:


> I have been trying to get DirecTV2PC working, but I keep getting the same message when I try to play a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if the show is HD or SD. My computer does not meet the minimum requirements for optimal performance, but I would like a definitive answer as to whether that is the problem or not. My computer is a Pentium D 2.8 with 2 GB RAM, nVidia 7800 GT/GTO 256 MB video card (apparently HDCP ready). My monitor is not HDCP compliant and I using the DVI port. I have not tried using the VGA port to see if that is the problem. Ultimately, I plan to upgrade my computer to exceed the requirements. This will help justify the upgrades. Thank you.


i had this issue with my nvidia... i played around with the card's settings (nvidia control panel) and moved the adjustments open to "use nvidia setting" in "video and television" tree.


----------



## John Nadeau

jpitlick said:


> I have been trying to get DirecTV2PC working, but I keep getting the same message when I try to play a show.
> 
> Doesn't matter if the show is HD or SD. My computer does not meet the minimum requirements for optimal performance, but I would like a definitive answer as to whether that is the problem or not. My computer is a Pentium D 2.8 with 2 GB RAM, nVidia 7800 GT/GTO 256 MB video card (apparently HDCP ready). My monitor is not HDCP compliant and I using the DVI port. I have not tried using the VGA port to see if that is the problem. Ultimately, I plan to upgrade my computer to exceed the requirements. This will help justify the upgrades. Thank you.


What are you using for a router? If you're using Windows Internet Connection Sharing (ICS), try a stand-alone router. I could not get DirecTv2Pc to work using ICS. Let us know either way.


----------



## jpitlick

mdh95070 said:


> i had this issue with my nvidia... i played around with the card's settings (nvidia control panel) and moved the adjustments open to "use nvidia setting" in "video and television" tree.


I'll give that a try tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## jpitlick

John Nadeau said:


> What are you using for a router? If you're using Windows Internet Connection Sharing (ICS), try a stand-alone router. I could not get DirecTv2Pc to work using ICS. Let us know either way.


I'm using a Linux computer as a router. Why would the router be the issue? The computer and the DVR are on the same network.


----------



## John Nadeau

jpitlick said:


> I'm using a Linux computer as a router. Why would the router be the issue? The computer and the DVR are on the same network.


I don't know anything about the Linux/Computer/Router method. But Windows ICS creates an additional layer (NAT). Some computers or devices have a problem communicating past it. I had the same problem you described... turned Windows ICS off (very important because it has a DHCP server) and plugged in a standard/wired router. Problems went away.

Worth a try?


----------



## evan_s

I've been using this a bit and have seen 2 problems.

1) after using it for a while I will loose connection to my DVR and it won't find it when it searches for DVRs. I haven't tested this heavily but it seems like once that happens it also causes the DVR to give me an immediate Keep or delete prompt even on records I know are good (eg i was watching them previously). Rebooting the DVR resolves both these issues.

2) I've also had the DirecTV2PC app crash completely on my system. Didn't give any specific error message just the generic windows error that it has unexpectedly quit.


----------



## bullshark

veryoldschool said:


> This sounds like a Cyberlink "goof".


Negative. Just did it and it works fine. The screen that pops up is a little confusing since it seems that it wants to "activate" the activation key...but you won't get through the install unless the activation code is correct.

The first time you use the activated/installed software on the computer, directv2pc goes out on the internet to register (not activate) the the activation key.

Something wrong with the internet connection at the computer probably or overzealous internet security software.


----------



## BK EH

DrestinBlack said:


> I hope this wasn't already requested but I didn't see it.
> 
> I would strongly suggest a "Always On Top" option for this app. I can't believe it's not there. It's absolutely necessary and very easy to implement.
> 
> My $0.02


At the risk of going OT here, there's a lot of free "always on top" applets available.
This is but one: http://www.fadsoft.net/AlwaysOnTopMaker.htm


----------



## bullshark

DrestinBlack said:


> I hope this wasn't already requested but I didn't see it.
> 
> I would strongly suggest a "Always On Top" option for this app. I can't believe it's not there. It's absolutely necessary and very easy to implement.
> 
> My $0.02


Why "absolutely necessary"? I have Dexter running the opening credits underneath this browser as I type...It's working fine. When I want to watch, I'll uncover, or or maximize.

I don't see any need at all for "always on top" I hope they don't do anything like that...it would just be annoying as well as a violation of Well behaved application covenants.


----------



## bullshark

Installed and runs fine.

G wireless from 2 LinkSys WRT-54GL w/ DD_WRT. HD content seems to need between 5 and 12mbit which is easily in the 802.11g range.

The only thing that doesn't run so far is the VOD welcome video in showcase. It won't synch, it won't stream, and when I try to switch away it stops the whole show. Vista traps it of course, and I kill it from a "not responding" dialog. The sound comes through OK but I only get about one video frame for every few seconds of sound...

Dexter, Californication, Mythbusters and JTTCOTE trailer (all HD) play fine. All the showcases run except the VOD welcome which kills the app, every time.

On the first run, after managing to switch away from the deadly VOD showcase, I couldn't get anything to connect and got at least one "503". D*2PC would not close or quit and had to be killed.

Playing an HD show while it's recording introduces a lot of chopiness and stutter in the video. Moving away to another channel doesn't change this, only stopping the recording process itself.


----------



## jpitlick

John Nadeau said:


> I don't know anything about the Linux/Computer/Router method. But Windows ICS creates an additional layer (NAT). Some computers or devices have a problem communicating past it. I had the same problem you described... turned Windows ICS off (very important because it has a DHCP server) and plugged in a standard/wired router. Problems went away.
> 
> Worth a try?


I'm not using ICS, so the router is not an issue. I was able to play SD recordings after adding the File and Printer Sharing exception to the Windows Firewall. HD recordings still yeild the same error as my original post.


----------



## gsanta

On Sunday I registered with 2 different e-mail accounts, but no replies. Today I tried 3 e-mail accounts, but nothing. Is anyone else having problems getting activation keys?


----------



## jovac

bkushner said:


> Any fix for the NO RECORDED PROGRAMS error?


If you are talking about the condition of being able to connect to the HR but not seeing any recorded programs in the Playlist, I found something that worked for me. I had this issue on a PC where I was trying to run DIRECTV2PC app. I knew the network and HR's were fine as I had a laptop that was working great. I finally figured out that it was a parental control program that was causing the problem. When I disabled it, I would see the playlists and everything played fine whenever I re-enabled, it reverted to the no programs state. So, I eventually just excluded the IP addresses for my 2 HR20's in the filter exception or "Always allow" list in the programs config and all is working fine. I am using CyberSitter 10 so if anyone is seeing this problem, you may want to look into any filtering software you may be running.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

I can connect to either DVR (both HR20-700s), pull up the menu, and play the programs, but the playback is at faster-than-normal speed. It looks like it's playing at 2-3 times normal speed. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest

Add to the above comments that everything is green on the Playback Advisor. All of my equipment is new - quad-core Intel PC, Nvidia Gforce 9500GS video, 22" LCD display with HDMI. Picture quality looks great, but it's playing at several times normal speed.


----------



## gsanta

gsanta said:


> On Sunday I registered with 2 different e-mail accounts, but no replies. Today I tried 3 e-mail accounts, but nothing. Is anyone else having problems getting activation keys?


I tried again with 4 e-mail accounts and nothing. My first key, on October 22nd, took a few hours but I received it, but now nothing. Since each computer needs an activation key, I need a second. The web page also limits 2 keys per address. Why can't I get a 2nd key? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## LlamaLarry

I only got the additional keys AFTER I clicked both download links and allowed the downloads to start.


----------



## propman07

Xzisted said:


> We really need to solve this dual monitor thing. It is really aggravating. Total deal breaker for me. Especially considering both monitors I have are connected through DVI.


I just installed DirecTV2PC and was disappointed to find out that it does not work with my dual monitor setup. How am I supposed to watch a show on one monitor, and do work on the other? Frustrating!


----------



## gsanta

LlamaLarry said:


> I only got the additional keys AFTER I clicked both download links and allowed the downloads to start.


That did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

It was working fine for me until this weeks DRV software update. Now it crashes just about every time I use it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

VegasDen said:


> Despite what the Advisor states, with my ATI card and the latest driver the program works.
> 
> I did notice (despite 4GB of RAM) that there is a noticeable hesitancy at program start/stop using Vista. *It appears to "lock-up" for about 20-30 seconds before starting and (at program close) before you can use other programs.*
> 
> I also noticed some skipping for the first 30 seconds of video playback (see my setup in sig) but then it plays well from that point on.


I'm noticing this, also, on my Vista machines.
I tried to play the opening ceremonies of the Olys, in HD, and get stuttering video/audio. Other HD recordings, from SciHD and other channels, play fine.
Connected via wirleess.
After closing, machine is locked for a few seconds.


----------



## skraem

Originally i had powerdvd 7.3.3319a and powerdvd 8 (current) on 2 PC's. DTV2PC wouldnt play audio. removing PDVD7 allowed audio to work on both PCs. After the latest update to dtv (029b?) this past week, i reinstalled pdvd 7.3 just to see. What i found is that DVT2PC audio now works with both PDVD7 and 8 installed but only using analog audio out.Using SPDIF and there is no audio in DTV2PC. 
Turning SPDIF off and on thru AC3filter on the PC depending on the application I'm currrently using is livable.


----------



## kandor

I just wanted to mention that when I was using the Netgear Powerline XE103 and XE104 plugs, I could watch SD great but HD programs had a bad stutter. I upgraded to the Netgear XAV101 plugs and the HD programs play perfectly now.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Dilerium

Just downloaded and installed it with no problems. Both HD and SD seem to play fine, once the get going -- just a little stuttering. For the record, the "Advisor" said that DirecTV2PC wouldn't work on my machine. Seems to working fine.

The only issue I have is that my wife wasn't as impressed with it as I had hoped.


----------



## redram38

bullshark said:


> Why "absolutely necessary"? I have Dexter running the opening credits underneath this browser as I type...It's working fine. When I want to watch, I'll uncover, or or maximize.
> 
> I don't see any need at all for "always on top" I hope they don't do anything like that...it would just be annoying as well as a violation of Well behaved application covenants.


There should be an option to turn it on and off, but it needs to be there. Any video program should have this feature IMO since many like to do things on the computer while they watch the programs. I downloaded the Always on top mentioned above and it is working fine however so at least there is an option if you want one.


----------



## TimeShifter

Passing this along for anyone interested. I upgraded to Parallels v4.0 this morning, and gave DIRECTV2PC a try. I'm still getting the "protected content" error message. This was in my XP VM. I'm upgrading my Vista VM right now, and will try it there too. If the result is any different, I'll post it.


----------



## waynebtx

The recording on my HR21-100 are not showing shows 70% availble but no recordings the showcases show. Everthing from my HR20-700 shows. Changing servers from the hr21 to hr20 then back makes no changes.


----------



## brucegrr

So far for me Directv2pc has worked pretty well. No install issues. The video playback is choppy in spots, especially if it is a faster moving scene.

Is the choppiness atypical?

My setup is:

NVidia GeFORCE 8600 GT 512mg video ram
Acer 22" Acer AL2216W connected via DVI (HDCP compliant)
DVR is cat5e network wired to Dlink DIR635 router
AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core 4000+ (2.2 ghz) 
2gig Ram

Bruce


----------



## jpitlick

Can anyone tell me for certain if the messaged that I am getting (post #393), is because I am not using an HDCP compliant monitor? SD shows play fine. HD shows give the aforementioned message. My CPU (Pentium D 2.8) is just under the recommended. I just upgraded my video card to an nVidia GeForce 9800 GT 512 MB, but SD shows worked with my Geforce 7800 GT 256 MB. I'm trying to convince the wife that we need an HDTV in the bedroom. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

jpitlick said:


> Can anyone tell me for certain if the messaged that I am getting (post #393), is because I am not using an HDCP compliant monitor? SD shows play fine. HD shows give the aforementioned message. My CPU (Pentium D 2.8) is just under the recommended. I just upgraded my video card to an nVidia GeForce 9800 GT 512 MB, but SD shows worked with my Geforce 7800 GT 256 MB. I'm trying to convince the wife that we need an HDTV in the bedroom. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


Do you have a VGA input for your monitor?
Your CPU isn't the cause, and your new video card has HDCP.
The advisor passes HDCP with my 3 GHz PentiumD, with nVidia 6600GT and I can watch everything through the VGA connection [analog].
The DVI, being digital, needs to have a HDCP compliant monitor.


----------



## jpitlick

veryoldschool said:


> Do you have a VGA input for your monitor?
> Your CPU isn't the cause, and your new video card has HDCP.
> The advisor passes HDCP with my 3 GHz PentiumD, with nVidia 6600GT and I can watch everything through the VGA connection [analog].
> The DVI, being digital, needs to have a HDCP compliant monitor.


I do have my monitor connected through the DVI port. I will give the VGA port a try. That was my next step. Thanks.


----------



## fluffybear

Just finished rebuilding one of my laptops and installing Vista Ultimate w/ SP1. DirecTV2PC loads just fine but I am not able to play any content as it claims that my video driver does not support protected content. The interesting part is that if I bring Windows XP up that I have no issues playing any of the content.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Keeps losing connection to the server and if/when the server is found again either the list is empty or it won't play. 

"Server returns '503 Service Unavailable". Directv2PC could not play the content."

This happens on both satelite and OTA content.


----------



## smitmw1

Ran into my first playback issue last night. Did anyone happen to record the Jets @ Pats on NFL-HD last night? The playback was strange to say the least.
CPU usage hovered around 60% but network usage was all over the map.

The video would go from normal at about 10% then drop to slow motion at 6% or so. This would be followed by a few seconds of keystone cops 3x (guess) playback at about 25% or more. I believe I have already tested every stream flavor but have never seen anything like that. The cpu never bogged down, it really looked like some sort of transmission error from the HR-20. I have clips of 1080p24 from VOD, 1080i mpeg-4/2 from the Sat, 1080i mpeg-2 from OTA, 720p mpeg -4/2 from the Sat, and 720p from OTA. Dont think I missed anything in the testing phase

This was on:
HR-20 wired via linksys switch and directly to PC
AMD athlon X2 4200+
nvidia 8600 GTS
XP sp-3


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Okay, a quick update.

Both of my machines are a bit underpowered according to the DTV2PC requirements, but I love to push the envelope. 

Up until yesterday, I was able to get recordings to run on my laptop as long as I used a wired network connection. This includes SD and HD from both satelite and OTA. I was unable to get my wireless to play HD with any kind of quality, but SD recorded from SD channel played fine. The only issue was when the network would lose connection and after reestablishing the link, my list would be blank or I'd get the dreaded 503 error.

Yesterday, I decided to get my HR21-700 network services up and running or die trying. I knew this was a challenge, but with all the tips I'd come across here, I figured it had to be doable. After setting the IP address on my DVR to match that which was seen on my router and port forwarding to that which was manually set on the DVR, network services finally started and passed!

Now for the cool part: My underpowered laptop will now stream HD recordings using the wireless g connection with only a random dropped frame! No more cat 5e cable needed

For those that say that network services are unneeded for DTV2PC, I say that may be true, but the network needs to at least be able to pass for reliable operation IMHO.

With the way it is working on my 1.7GHz duo, I decided to see if HD on my desktop was any better than before, and while the video is still a little choppy, the audio is flawless. If we can reduce the CPU loading just a bit, I daresay that my AMD 2.01GHz 2600+ may be able to pull it off with a wired connection!

We are so close I can taste it!


----------



## jprafter

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Keeps losing connection to the server and if/when the server is found again either the list is empty or it won't play.
> 
> "Server returns '503 Service Unavailable". Directv2PC could not play the content."
> 
> This happens on both satelite and OTA content.


Since the NR push I have not been able to see either of my HR20-700's in DIRECTV2PC. It keeps getting no servers found.

After the CE over this weekend I confirmed network connectivity and ports were opened. I can not get a server to appear. DIRECTV2PC had no problems finding the servers before the push NR. I am also now having problems using Media Share and I can no longer see the HR20 servers on my PS3's like I was seeing before.

I tried several restarts of the HR20's, rebooted the router, even changed the fixed IP addresses of the HR20's to new ones and reconfigured the router to no avail.

I also have other UPNP devices on my network which are all functioning correctly including the PS3's, SONOS, LN40A750 TV with DLNA, and 2 PC's with WMP11.

I'm not sure if something changed in the NR, but I have not had Media server issues in over 6 months of prior CE's.

Any help would be welcomed.


----------



## veryoldschool

jprafter said:


> Since the NR push I have not been able to see either of my HR20-700's in DIRECTV2PC. It keeps getting no servers found.
> 
> After the CE over this weekend I confirmed network connectivity and ports were opened. I can not get a server to appear. DIRECTV2PC had no problems finding the servers before the push NR. I am also now having problems using Media Share and I can no longer see the HR20 servers on my PS3's like I was seeing before.
> 
> I tried several restarts of the HR20's, rebooted the router, even changed the fixed IP addresses of the HR20's to new ones and reconfigured the router to no avail.
> 
> I also have other UPNP devices on my network which are all functioning correctly including the PS3's, SONOS, LN40A750 TV with DLNA, and 2 PC's with WMP11.
> 
> I'm not sure if something changed in the NR, but I have not had Media server issues in over 6 months of prior CE's.
> 
> Any help would be welcomed.


Do you have your network services working on everything?


----------



## jprafter

veryoldschool said:


> Do you have your network services working on everything?


Yes, all tests pass, including network services. This is a UPNP/DLNA issue, which is not allowing the servers to present themselves on the network. I have had no issues until the pushed NR and the subsequent CE, I have even posted when the two HR20's first showed up on the PS3's server lists. At that time I could drill down on the PS3 to an individual show even though they were unrecognized formats. When the DIRECTV2PC beta became available, I downloaded it and had no issues playing programs from either server (HR20). I did see another post where someone gets the servers and then looses them, they had mentioned they were also using a SONOS system which is UPNP based. I have a similar setup so maybe there is a common theme here. I want to stress, I have had no issues with the network setup of the two HR20-700's untill the NR. BTW, I can still download PPV programs, it's just the issues with the Media services and the DIRECTV2PC being able to access the boxes.


----------



## spidey44

Very odd - I have a SONOS network as well and am having the same issues. I know I just upgraded the SONOS code a few weeks back. I am able to get the HR21 to show up if I reset it - but then over time it dissappears. I'm going to see if I disable the SONOS's if the problem is still there.



jprafter said:


> Yes, all tests pass, including network services. This is a UPNP/DLNA issue, which is not allowing the servers to present themselves on the network. I have had no issues until the pushed NR and the subsequent CE, I have even posted when the two HR20's first showed up on the PS3's server lists. At that time I could drill down on the PS3 to an individual show even though they were unrecognized formats. When the DIRECTV2PC beta became available, I downloaded it and had no issues playing programs from either server (HR20). I did see another post where someone gets the servers and then looses them, they had mentioned they were also using a SONOS system which is UPNP based. I have a similar setup so maybe there is a common theme here. I want to stress, I have had no issues with the network setup of the two HR20-700's untill the NR. BTW, I can still download PPV programs, it's just the issues with the Media services and the DIRECTV2PC being able to access the boxes.


----------



## ctwilliams

spidey44 said:


> Very odd - I have a SONOS network as well and am having the same issues. I know I just upgraded the SONOS code a few weeks back. I am able to get the HR21 to show up if I reset it - but then over time it dissappears. I'm going to see if I disable the SONOS's if the problem is still there.


I have the same problem as well, and a sonos system. If I reboot the boxes directv2pc sees them for a short time, but once I exit out and then go back again scan shows the no server message until I reboot the HR20s.

Sonos is great btw. Worth it even if it screws up directv2pc somehow.


----------



## jprafter

Well I removed the power from one of the HR20's and replugged it in. I ran the Intel Device sniffer for UPnP Technologies from the Intel UPnP tool suite.

The device does show up and issue UPnP commands. But then goes away and can't be seen by the sniffer.

It actually issues many of the same commands as the SONOS and other UPnP devices such as a NOTIFY and M-SEARCH with various parameters, however, it then issues a bunch NOTIFY/BYE commands. No other devices are issuing those and after it does it goes offline. I'm no expert with UpnP commands but I don't like the look of the "BYE" in those commands.


----------



## spidey44

I unplugged all the Sonos devices and it does work now. It seem to be a conflict with the ports that Sonos and DTV2PC are using. Wonder if there is a registry setting to changed the ports?


----------



## jprafter

Here's an image of the sniffer... The IP of the HR20 is 192.168.0.51


----------



## jprafter

spidey44 said:


> I unplugged all the Sonos devices and it does work now. It seem to be a conflict with the ports that Sonos and DTV2PC are using. Wonder if there is a registry setting to changed the ports?


How many SONOS zone players do you have? I have 10 zones here, most are wired network, I hate to go an unplug them all but I guess it's an option, though not a permanent one.


----------



## jprafter

These are the packets that bother me:

Received 11/17/2008 at 7:13:51 PM

NOTIFY * HTTP/1.1
Host: 239.255.255.250:1900
NT: urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:ContentDirectory:1
*NTS: ssdp:byebye*
USN: uuidIRECTV2PC-Media-Server1_0-RID-023168235838::urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:ContentDirectory:1

I found this explanation on the web:

1.1.3 Discovery: Advertisement: Device unavailable -- *NOTIFY with ssdp:byebye*
When a device and its services are going to be removed from the network, the device should multicast a ssdp:byebye message
corresponding to each of the ssdp:alive messages it multicasted that have not already expired. If the device is removed abruptly
from the network, it might not be possible to multicast a message. As a fallback, discovery messages must include an expiration
value in a CACHE-CONTROL header (as explained above); if not re-advertised, the discovery message eventually expires on its
own and must be removed from any control point cache.

So it looks like the HR20 is removing itself from the network. Maybe somehow the SONOS triggers this.


----------



## veryoldschool

All of the network "chat" really isn't a DirecTV2PC issue.

You might want to move this into its own [start] thread for this "net chat".


----------



## jprafter

veryoldschool said:


> All of the network "chat" really isn't a DirecTV2PC issue.
> 
> You might want to move this into its own [start] thread for this "net chat".


Do you understand how DIRECTV2PC works at all? It uses UPnP servers and renderer's to communicate between the HR20 and your PC, all the stuff above that you refer to as "net chat" is exactly what is used to do this communication.

That means yes it is relevant and 100% pertinent to this discussion thread. Because some HR2x's are shutting down the server that is used by DIRECTV2PC renderer on your PC. Therefore DIRECTV2PC is not working for some of us and not finding any servers in the server selection screen.

Just to make the point, here is some of that "net chat" that specifically refers to DIRECTV2PC:

18:57:32 - Device added: Sonos, Inc. Sonos ZonePlayer ZP100 [uuid:RINCON_000E5810D6DC01400]

18:57:33 - Device added: NETGEAR ReadyNAS [uuid:UPnP-NAS-000da20144bb]

18:57:33 - Search complete

19:13:54 - Device added: DIRECTV MediaServer [uuid:*DIRECTV2PC-Media-Server1*_0-RID-023168235838]

19:14:52 - Device added: DIRECTV MediaRenderer [uuid:29bbe0e1-1a6e-47f6-8f8d-005094cdbf2b]

19:43:52 - Device removed: DIRECTV MediaServer [uuid:*DIRECTV2PC-Media-Server1*_0-RID-023168235838]

19:44:53 - Device removed: DIRECTV MediaRenderer [uuid:29bbe0e1-1a6e-47f6-8f8d-005094cdbf2b]

My hope is that someone from DirecTV support who is technical is reading this thread. I hope they will be able to fix this problem because we provide the detailed data.


----------



## veryoldschool

jprafter said:


> Do you understand how DIRECTV2PC works at all?


No, I just fell off the turnip truck today.

"Issue" DirecTV2PC doesn't work with Sonos (data). [end of report]

Discussion of troubleshooting goes in the troubleshooting thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143143


----------



## TPINFO4

I have the same problem. I have 5 Sonos Units and when I restart the HR20 it works for 5 minutes then I can't connect. I disconected the 5 units and it works. Can't we change the port numbers on the Sonos units or HR20?


----------



## ctwilliams

Based on posts I have seen in the Sonos forums, Sonos has been really helpful with other companies in sorting out negative interactions inbetween their two products...

Hopefully DirecTV will give Sonos a call and clear it up. Not giving up Sonos or even unplugging it temporarily.


----------



## jprafter

ctwilliams said:


> Based on posts I have seen in the Sonos forums, Sonos has been really helpful with other companies in sorting out negative interactions inbetween their two products...
> 
> Hopefully DirecTV will give Sonos a call and clear it up. Not giving up Sonos or even unplugging it temporarily.


I have started a post in the SONOS Digital Expert Forum to see if someone on that side of the fence can help...

http://forums.sonos.com/showthread.php?p=67132#post67132


----------



## jprafter

From everything I'm seeing on the SONOS forum, it looks like the DirecTV UPnP code on the HR2x would be at fault. I have no way to confirm this, but lets hope someone from DirecTV is looking at these forums.

Here's some feedback...

"Note the UPnP dump shows only the broadcast messages. It won't show any peer-to-peer messages directly between the DIRECTV and the Sonos as these will nor normally be visible to the PC doing the sniffing (assuming a switched LAN network).

A way to get these would be to connect the DIRECTV and PC to a dumb ethernet hub as the PC would then see the packets.

On the other hand I actually doubt very much if Sonos is send anything to the DIRECTV box.

What I suspect is that the DIRECTV box code makes assumptions about which UPnP devices are on the network. It probably expects itself and Windows Media Player, but doesn't expect Sonos. If it acts as a Media control point, it may even be trying to interrogate the Zoneplayer media index and finding something it doesn't like. For instance, it may be expecting a streaming URL for each item. Sonos ZP media servers don't provide a valid streaming URL. This is perfectly valid and conforms to the UPnP media server specs, but a device which assumes a valid URL may perform unexpectedly (e.g. it might crash).

Whatever, it points to a bug in the DirectTV code."


----------



## capegator

gsanta said:


> On Sunday I registered with 2 different e-mail accounts, but no replies. Today I tried 3 e-mail accounts, but nothing. Is anyone else having problems getting activation keys?


It took me 6 hours to get email activation code from Cyberlink.


----------



## mfeinstein

I've used DIRECTV2PC for some time, originally with both my DVRs and PC connected via a wireless network. I recently re-wired everything to have hardwire Ethernet connections before reporting this problem.

Although I get very good quality playback on SD and HD programs, when I do any sort of FF or REW, the playback goes black. This makes trickplay pretty much worthless. When I return to PLAY, the playback is fine. The playback also goes black when I do a 30SKIP or REPLAY, again returning to normal when playback resumes.

This problem occurs regardless of whether I am watching an SD or HD program. My PC is running XP and should have more than enough horsepower. I had originally thought that the problem may be due to wireless network latency, but moving everything to my hardwired Ethernet network showed that not to be the case.


----------



## brewman63

I installed the program and it will not start. I get a brief splash screen and then back to desktop. Any ideas?
Running Windows XP Pro w/SP3
Athlon 64 3800+ X2
2G ram
HD 3870 video card


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

brewman63 said:


> I installed the program and it will not start. I get a brief splash screen and then back to desktop. Any ideas?
> Running Windows XP Pro w/SP3
> Athlon 64 3800+ X2
> 2G ram
> HD 3870 video card


Do you have PowerDVD on your machine?


----------



## BurnX

jprafter said:


> From everything I'm seeing on the SONOS forum, it looks like the DirecTV UPnP code on the HR2x would be at fault. I have no way to confirm this, but lets hope someone from DirecTV is looking at these forums.
> 
> Here's some feedback...
> 
> "Note the UPnP dump shows only the broadcast messages. It won't show any peer-to-peer messages directly between the DIRECTV and the Sonos as these will nor normally be visible to the PC doing the sniffing (assuming a switched LAN network).
> 
> A way to get these would be to connect the DIRECTV and PC to a dumb ethernet hub as the PC would then see the packets.
> 
> On the other hand I actually doubt very much if Sonos is send anything to the DIRECTV box.
> 
> What I suspect is that the DIRECTV box code makes assumptions about which UPnP devices are on the network. It probably expects itself and Windows Media Player, but doesn't expect Sonos. If it acts as a Media control point, it may even be trying to interrogate the Zoneplayer media index and finding something it doesn't like. For instance, it may be expecting a streaming URL for each item. Sonos ZP media servers don't provide a valid streaming URL. This is perfectly valid and conforms to the UPnP media server specs, but a device which assumes a valid URL may perform unexpectedly (e.g. it might crash).
> 
> Whatever, it points to a bug in the DirectTV code."


Thanks for your work on this. Hopefully DirecTV can fix this issue. With the original firmware that enabled DirecTV2PC, my receivers could be found for several hours but would eventually not show up. The new firmware made this much worse. Now my receivers can only be found for a few minutes after a reset.


----------



## brewman63

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Do you have PowerDVD on your machine?


Not that I'm aware of. I once had ATI Multimedia Center when I had a X800 AIW installed. Now it is just Windows Media 11 and Real Player 11.


----------



## davemayo

Is there anywhere else to download this software? For some very frustrating reason, I cannot get either of my computers to access directv.com. I've tried IE7 and Safari. I've tried allowing that website in my firewall and everywhere else you can do so. I've tried turning off my firewall. 

No matter what I do I cannot get onto directv. com.

So, I cannot download the latest version of DIRECTV2PC, and the outdated version I have does not find my DVRs, even though it used to.

Thanks.


----------



## celblazer

i can't activate under Vista. XP activated fine. Tried different keys, disabling firewall, xp compatibility, running as admin. nothing will let me activate. Searched and can't seem to find an answer. My dsl modem has activity when I try to activate but i get activation failed make sure you are connected to the internet. I've been trying on and off for 2 weeks now. Ahhhhhhh Any suggestions?

Bernie


----------



## rsblaski

I had to rebuild my computer os due to a crash. Consequently, when I re-installed Directv2PC, I got the message I had too many activations. Can I get a new key?
I PM'd Tom Robertson but I haven't heard back from him. Is he the only source for a new key?


----------



## veryoldschool

rsblaski said:


> I had to rebuild my computer os due to a crash. Consequently, when I re-installed Directv2PC, I got the message I had too many activations. Can I get a new key?
> I PM'd Tom Robertson but I haven't heard back from him. Is he the only source for a new key?


You can get two "keys" per email address. If you've only used one so far, go back and log in and download the app again, and this will have a second key sent.
If you've already used your email address twice, you'd need to use another.
I've had three keys sent, two to one and one to another address.
"I think" Tom is now out of the loop as this has gone national.


----------



## bfkidd

Initial Setup with:

ATI HD4850
Catalyst 8.5.23 - manufacturer's latest version
DVI-1 - VGA converter to CRT
DVI-2 - VGA converter to HDTV

Installed, switch to TV as only active monitor (I never run dual monitors, it is either one or the other), everything worked great. No issues whatsoever.

Installed Catalyst 8.11 from amd.com and now on the HDTV I get the can't run while in dual monitor mode. Looked through all the settings and didn't see anything to indicate at all that the other monitor is active. Even Theater Mode was disabled because of running a single screen.

Reverted to 8.5 and everything works.

I would have to say that in this case, there is a bug with the application and the latest Catalyst drivers that thinks it is running multiple screens even when it is not.


----------



## SeaDrive

I finally had a chance to download and install Directv2PC yesterday. I seem to have a problem with fast playback. After spending some time I notice that it uses FFDShow as the default filter. If I change the FFDshow settings to not be used in DirecTV2PC it doesn't play at all. So, I re-enabled FFDShow. When I right-click the FFDShow ICON in the tray I get a list of filters in the top section of the window. I played with each filter setting until I was able to fix the problem. It appears that my system uses the Arcsoft Audio Decoder HD and I must set it to SPDIF from 2 Speaker. Once I do this playback is great. The problem is that the Arcsoft decoder does not save thos setting. I have to make the change each time I start playback.

I tried to lower the priority of the decoder and even set it to Do not use but it still gets used anyway. As a final effort I unregistered it from Directshow completely. I then get an error that attempting to start playback. I re-installed Direct2PC and it automatically re-installed the Arcsoft filter. I guess it uses it by default. I tried to change the settings in FFDShow but nothing seemed to work.

Does anyone have any ideas what else I can try? I don;t want to change my HTPC from using SPDIF as my HD-PVR tv tunder, Blue-Ray and all ripped DVD's play 5.1 audio and I'm not willing to give that up just for Directv2PC.


----------



## jlouderb

ctwilliams said:


> Based on posts I have seen in the Sonos forums, Sonos has been really helpful with other companies in sorting out negative interactions inbetween their two products...
> 
> Hopefully DirecTV will give Sonos a call and clear it up. Not giving up Sonos or even unplugging it temporarily.


Count me in as another one with SONOS having trouble with Directv2PC


----------



## msantarc

I can't get the installation to complete. I've seen, in the initial download "System Requirements" that Vista is supported (It doesn't say if VIsta 64 is supported). However when I try to run the install I see the installer package begin and I see the progress bar move about halfway through the installation, then the installation program minimizes itself to my task bar, but nothing happens. 
Task Manager shows "DTCPIP Advisor - Install Shield" Running and the process "Setup.exe *32" is using CPU cycles, but nothing really happens after that. It's been running for about 10 minutes.
I tried running the install on my Windoes XP machine and it ran just fine in about 5 minutes (although the Playback Advisor, indicates that my XP machine will not support Directv2Pc)

IS Vista 64 supported?


----------



## veryoldschool

msantarc said:


> I can't get the installation to complete. I've seen, in the initial download "System Requirements" that Vista is supported (It doesn't say if VIsta 64 is supported). However when I try to run the install I see the installer package begin and I see the progress bar move about halfway through the installation, then the installation program minimizes itself to my task bar, but nothing happens.
> Task Manager shows "DTCPIP Advisor - Install Shield" Running and the process "Setup.exe *32" is using CPU cycles, but nothing really happens after that. It's been running for about 10 minutes.
> I tried running the install on my Windoes XP machine and it ran just fine in about 5 minutes (although the Playback Advisor, indicates that my XP machine will not support Directv2Pc)
> 
> IS Vista 64 supported?


I have an earlier version runnig on a Vista x64 system, so "I'd think" it should still work as this is "just" an improved version of the same software.
IIRC there have been some problems with 64 bit video drivers though.


----------



## Rickrd

I wanted to pass on some info about Directv2pc. My set-up is below. 
I've been struggling with DTV2PC for over a month now and finally I think I have found the culprit for DTV2PC from working. I have young kids so I have Network Nanny Software running on every computer. I did not realize that this program affected DTV2PC. I kept getting a DTV2PC "connection error". Once I turned it off on my PC's, DTV2PC worked wonderfully! I could of kicked myself for not thinking of that possibillity sooner. Oh well, maybe it will help others know that certain other things running on your PC's may affect DTV2PC.


----------



## jacmyoung

Was watching a recorded HD NFL game, the laptop shut off due to battery running out. Plugged the laptop back in, restarted it, could not detect the HDDVR anymore until I rebooted the receiver. Once the playlist came back on my laptop, that game I was playing was gone, as being deleted, no where to be found on the playlist on the PC, went to check the receiver, not on the receiver's playlist either. Auto deletion?


----------



## boen

if i could just get the dang serial #...


----------



## veryoldschool

jacmyoung said:


> Was watching a recorded HD NFL game, the laptop shut off due to battery running out. Plugged the laptop back in, restarted it, could not detect the HDDVR anymore until I rebooted the receiver. Once the playlist came back on my laptop, that game I was playing was gone, as being deleted, no where to be found on the playlist on the PC, went to check the receiver, not on the receiver's playlist either. Auto deletion?


While I haven't had it delete a recording, it sure doesn't like a system "crash".


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

veryoldschool said:


> While I have had it delete a recording, it sure doesn't like a system "crash".


I've also had issues when the connection is lost. For me it's been a corrupted recording, not deleted. Trickplay would no longer work.


----------



## mogulman

I'm having 2 issues:
On my laptop (Dell D630) I get a crash when trying to play anything. I can connect to the HR20 fine, but playing any material causes a crash. I do have PowerDVD installed. I posted more info in the sticky poll.

On a Dual Xeon 3.0 (4GB RAM, XP Pro SP3) machine in my basement with a 17" CRT (1024x768) and Nvidia Quadro NVS 280. When I play video the first time, it is blank. Audio is fine. If I stop and then go back to resume, most of the time it plays fine. Also, after this point, then other videos play fine too. Might be a video card/driver thing. The latest drivers for this video card are from 2006.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

mogulman said:


> I'm having 2 issues:
> On my laptop (Dell D630) I get a crash when trying to play anything. I can connect to the HR20 fine, but playing any material causes a crash. I do have PowerDVD installed. I posted more info in the sticky poll.
> 
> On a Dual Xeon 3.0 (4GB RAM, XP Pro SP3) machine in my basement with a 17" CRT (1024x768) and Nvidia Quadro NVS 280. When I play video the first time, it is blank. Audio is fine. If I stop and then go back to resume, most of the time it plays fine. Also, after this point, then other videos play fine too. Might be a video card/driver thing. The latest drivers for this video card are from 2006.


For the first problem, I'd suggest uninstalling Direct2PC then uninstalling or upgrading (if you use it) PowerDVD. Just be aware that not all of it goes away. You need to delete the remaining folder in your Programs directory. Then reinstall Direct2PC and you should be good to go.

For the 2nd issue, check www.nvidia.com to see if there isn't a newer driver. VOS would probably recommend finding the most current audio driver as well even though it seems to work fine.


----------



## mogulman

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> For the first problem, I'd suggest uninstalling Direct2PC then uninstalling or upgrading (if you use it) PowerDVD. Just be aware that not all of it goes away. You need to delete the remaining folder in your Programs directory. Then reinstall Direct2PC and you should be good to go.
> 
> For the 2nd issue, check www.nvidia.com to see if there isn't a newer driver. VOS would probably recommend finding the most current audio driver as well even though it seems to work fine.


I need Powerdvd for my laptop to watch movies. It works fine. I'm not going to buy a newer version just to have Direct2PC work. Although, it probably benefits Cyberlink to make my version 7 software unusable?

I have the newest video and audio drivers for my 2nd pc. oh well..


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

mogulman said:


> I need Powerdvd for my laptop to watch movies. It works fine. I'm not going to buy a newer version just to have Direct2PC work. Although, it probably benefits Cyberlink to make my version 7 software unusable?
> 
> I have the newest video and audio drivers for my 2nd pc. oh well..


I've heard, in some cases, that PowerDVD will work if installed after Direct2PC. I personally haven't tried this since I use Media Player for movies.


----------



## gerryger

I have been racking my head trying to get this program to work. I am writing to see if anyone may think the problem is with my network setup.

1. I have a wired home network setup.
2. I use Internet Connection Sharing.
3. The main (host) computer has (2) NIC cards in it. The first card is fed from the DSL Modem. The other card is feeding a Lynksys SWITCH. Not a router - a switch.
4. Obviously the switch feeds all other computers and laptops and of course the Directv receiver. 

Here's the problem:

The host computer is the only computer that can't connect to the server. I am able to get the play list but no video. I passed the "advisor test" with all green dots. The video card and monitor are HDCP. Not only do I not receive the video, but my network becomes unusable when I try to connect to the server. I have to reboot. There must be some kind of conflict somewhere.

The good news is that my 2 other desktops and laptop have no problem with the program. These devices are considered as "Slaves" The main computer is the "Host" 

One last side note - I have never had a problem with my network communicating with the HR-21 when using Media Share.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cubfan

Things were working great on my Vista machine. Even full screen HD. Now I'm seeing this dark screen with everything:









Anybody seen this and know the solution? Looks almost like Macrovision has kicked in or something.


----------



## BurnX

jlouderb said:


> Count me in as another one with SONOS having trouble with Directv2PC


My roomate won't unplug his Sonos, so I came up with this fairly simple workaround to get my DirectTV receivers on a different subnet. I got a wireless router and unplugged the network cable from my DirecTV receiver and plugged it into the WAN port on the new wireless router. Then I plugged my DirecTV receiver into one of the network ports on the new wireless router. I can now connect my laptop either wirelessly or wired to the new router & DirecTV2PC works like a champ. I can also get on the Internet fine. Here are some things to keep in mind:

The new router needs to be on a different subnet then the original network. For example; if your current network is 192.168.1.X set the new router to use 192.168.2.X

Set the WAN port on the new router to get an Automatic IP from the router on the original network.

Network browsing and sharing between devices on the old network and devices behind the new router will be broken. There are ways to work around this. For example; a device behind the new router can still access shares on the old network by using its IP address instead of its network name.

You, of course, don't want your Sonos on the same subnet as the DirecTV receivers.


In order to use the DirecTV2PC software, the PC WILL need to be in the same subnet as the DirecTV receiver.

Depending on your network & the sharing you have setup, this may not be an option for you, but hopefully this will help someone till DirecTV gets this issue fixed.


----------



## John Nadeau

gerryger said:


> I have been racking my head trying to get this program to work. I am writing to see if anyone may think the problem is with my network setup.
> 
> 1. I have a wired home network setup.
> 2. I use Internet Connection Sharing.
> 3. The main (host) computer has (2) NIC cards in it. The first card is fed from the DSL Modem. The other card is feeding a Lynksys SWITCH. Not a router - a switch.
> 4. Obviously the switch feeds all other computers and laptops and of course the Directv receiver.
> 
> Here's the problem:
> 
> The host computer is the only computer that can't connect to the server. I am able to get the play list but no video. I passed the "advisor test" with all green dots. The video card and monitor are HDCP. Not only do I not receive the video, but my network becomes unusable when I try to connect to the server. I have to reboot. There must be some kind of conflict somewhere.


Hi Gerry,

That's EXACTLY how my Host computer behaved! I suspect it has something to do with the Host being "behind" the ICS/NAT. Seems like a port or two might have to be opened up. I used to run a program called DvArchive on my Host and had to open up port 80 on the Host to get it to work.

I gave up on ICS with DirecTv2pc, went to a router, and everything has been fine. If you do get ICS working, be sure to let us know in both this thread and the ICS thread! Good luck!

John


----------



## mogulman

Cubfan said:


> Things were working great on my Vista machine. Even full screen HD. Now I'm seeing this dark screen with everything:
> 
> View attachment 16531
> 
> 
> Anybody seen this and know the solution? Looks almost like Macrovision has kicked in or something.


Do you have sound? I was having this. If I stopped then went back to the menu and resumed, then it worked.

Also, I was having an issue with UltraVNC and it's mirror driver. After I uninstalled the mirror driver and disabled Ultravnc it worked better.


----------



## Cubfan

mogulman said:


> Do you have sound? I was having this. If I stopped then went back to the menu and resumed, then it worked.


I do have sound. Perfect sound, in fact. The only thing that is wrong is this very dark and desaturated picture. Going back to the menu doesn't fix it, either.


----------



## Gbsnplr

I installed the program, was able to register but I get no servers in my server list. I have no idea where to go from here.


----------



## mogulman

mogulman said:


> I need Powerdvd for my laptop to watch movies. It works fine. I'm not going to buy a newer version just to have Direct2PC work. Although, it probably benefits Cyberlink to make my version 7 software unusable?


Ok.. I uninstalled Powerdvd DX (from Dell) and installed PowerDVD 7 Standard with the lastest patches from Cyberlink. Direct2PC still crashes.


----------



## rlp2955

Hi all,
Wonder if there is some quick troubleshooting I can do for my Directv2pc install. I am trying to get this to work my wireless laptop. My HR20-700 is connected through the WGA11B wireless game adapter to my network. I ran the advisor and attached a screen shot. I get a "red" for the graphics card driver but I wonder if that is really the issue because I am experiencing a similar issue with my newer HP desktop in my office.

Here are my two issues:
1) The video is unwatchable (stutter every second) like the streaming is too slow. If I pause and let it sit for awhile, the video is smooth like it has buffered to a certain point and then starts stuttering again. This happens on SD and HD content.

2) Searching for server...this seems unstable. Sometimes it will find it, sometimes I have to actually go into the HR20-700 "network" menu and rerun a network test. Then it seems that the game adapter finds it again.

3) When I am able to access, I noticed the GUI was a little buggy...sometimes I click on a program "group" and episodes wouldn't show up even though they are actually there. Minor issue.


I can deal with issue 2 and 3. Issue 1 is my killer. Any ideas on what I can troubleshoot? I stream video from Tiversity to my PS3 wirelessly without issues so I don't think its a "speed" issue? I noticed the first time I installed the app that an ffdshow popup box came up asking if I wanted to use that or not? Could it be the game adapter?


----------



## rlp2955

included advisor screenshot


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

mogulman said:


> Ok.. I uninstalled Powerdvd DX (from Dell) and installed PowerDVD 7 Standard with the lastest patches from Cyberlink. Direct2PC still crashes.


Did you delete the Cyberlink folder from the Programs directory and try D2PC before installing PowerDVD 7?


----------



## garydhunter

I have Directv2PC running on a Vista laptop, but can't get it to run on a 3.0 gig Intel desktop. It sees the servers but won't play the video. My video card is an ATI Radon 7500 so I think it should work, even though I get a red dot. I have two gig ram. One note I had FFshow on the box, and when it first tried to play I said to use ffshow, but now I think it was a bad choice. I removed ffshow but think it is still messing it up. Any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool

garydhunter said:


> I have Directv2PC running on a Vista laptop, but can't get it to run on a *3.0 gig Intel* desktop. It sees the servers but won't play the video. My video card is an *ATI Radon 7500* so I think it should work, even though I get a red dot. I have two gig ram. One note I had FFshow on the box, and when it first tried to play I said to use ffshow, but now I think it was a bad choice. I removed ffshow but think it is still messing it up. Any ideas?


I see both of these as being "on the lite side".
With my [single core] 3 GHz Pentium 4 HT, I could play 720p MPEG-4, but not 1080i.
I upgraded my video to ATI 3650 and still had problems with 1080i MPEG-4. I then overclocked it to 3.3 GHz and was able to play SAT 1080i MPEG-4, but not my local MPEG-4 1080i.


----------



## Gbsnplr

My Playback advisor shows all green except my video card. It should be fine it is an ATI 4800 HD.

I don't see any servers in the list when I run DirecTV2PC.


----------



## mogulman

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Did you delete the Cyberlink folder from the Programs directory and try D2PC before installing PowerDVD 7?


Cool. Deleted the Cyberlink folder and Directv2PC is working. I am using WinDVD for DVD playback (probably not what Cyberlink wanted, but anyway)......

Seems to play smooth on my Dell D630, when going over Wireless-N (HR20) to my Router, and Ethernet from my router to my Dell D630. Video is slightly jumpy (HD and non-HD) if I have both hops over wireless, HR20 to Router Wireless N, Router to D630 over Wireless-N.

Also, when I was using my docking station, had to disable one monitor. I got an error message when trying to play with 2 monitors running. I wish it would just use the monitor that the player was started on.


----------



## boyet

I've had this for over a month now. It works well. Sometimes the audio gets choppy, but the picture is in fine HD. I have it in a HP quad core, 4GB, Vista Premium, NVIDIA 512MB, 1920x1080p Sony 40-in LCD TV. I have to try to key in password, sometimes up to 6 times (as my HR21-100 is password-protected). It also works well in my latest Lenovo laptop Core2Duo, 4GB, NVIDIA 256MB, Vista Premium, which runs on the same gigabit network. Sometimes, I even run both Directv2PC and the PC HD tuner in Windows Media Center of my HP pc, and both run fine as well (the audio from DirecTV2PC comes in louder.)


----------



## mogulman

Bugs or Features? Not sure... but here is what I found recently:

1. There is no skip to tick functionality like in the regular HR20 interface... FFWD, then skip doesn't work.

2. Some of the hotkeys are kind of funky with Directv2pc. Ctrl-p is pause, but Ctrl-p again won't get you out of pause. You have to press Ctrl-P (uppercase) to get out of pause. This means I have to have 2 separate buttons for Play and Pause with my PC's remote control.


----------



## jprafter

BurnX said:


> My roomate won't unplug his Sonos, so I came up with this fairly simple workaround to get my DirectTV receivers on a different subnet. I got a wireless router and unplugged the network cable from my DirecTV receiver and plugged it into the WAN port on the new wireless router. Then I plugged my DirecTV receiver into one of the network ports on the new wireless router. I can now connect my laptop either wirelessly or wired to the new router & DirecTV2PC works like a champ. I can also get on the Internet fine. Here are some things to keep in mind:
> 
> The new router needs to be on a different subnet then the original network. For example; if your current network is 192.168.1.X set the new router to use 192.168.2.X
> 
> Set the WAN port on the new router to get an Automatic IP from the router on the original network.
> 
> Network browsing and sharing between devices on the old network and devices behind the new router will be broken. There are ways to work around this. For example; a device behind the new router can still access shares on the old network by using its IP address instead of its network name.
> 
> You, of course, don't want your Sonos on the same subnet as the DirecTV receivers.
> 
> 
> In order to use the DirecTV2PC software, the PC WILL need to be in the same subnet as the DirecTV receiver.
> 
> Depending on your network & the sharing you have setup, this may not be an option for you, but hopefully this will help someone till DirecTV gets this issue fixed.


Just to let all you guys with SONOS equipment know...

I contacted SONOS with the issue we have been having with the DirecTV HR2x server/renderer and SONOS equipment on the same LAN. They followed up and have been in discussions with DirecTV. They are providing SONOS equipment to them for testing.

If you would, please private message me with your details so I can forward them on to the SONOS technical representative.

I will keep you posted as I get any details.


----------



## rlp2955

rlp2955 said:


> included advisor screenshot


any help?


----------



## veryoldschool

rlp2955 said:


> any help?


Being that this is an issues thread, you might want to post in the troubleshooting thread for help.


----------



## Gbsnplr

Gbsnplr said:


> My Playback advisor shows all green except my video card. It should be fine it is an ATI 4800 HD.
> 
> I don't see any servers in the list when I run DirecTV2PC.


Just curious if anyone can see my post?


----------



## msantarc

Gbsnplr said:


> Just curious if anyone can see my post?


As to your problem, the advisor flagged my video card too and I had what I thought was a fine video card, but what it was actualy having a problem with was the way my monitor was connected to my card. I had my monitor connected via a standard VGA cable. I switched to an HD cable (HDMI at the PC and DVI at the monitor) and the problem went away.
Mike


----------



## Gbsnplr

Thanks Mike. I am currently hooked up via DVI. My real issue is when I run Directv2pc no servers or DVR's show up on the list. Are there ports that need to be opened on my router?


----------



## msantarc

Gbsnplr said:


> Thanks Mike. I am currently hooked up via DVI. My real issue is when I run Directv2pc no servers or DVR's show up on the list. Are there ports that need to be opened on my router?


I didn't have to do anything with my router. You can try rebooting your PC and DVR, then temporarily turn off your firewall software.


----------



## jprafter

jprafter said:


> Just to let all you guys with SONOS equipment know...
> 
> I contacted SONOS with the issue we have been having with the DirecTV HR2x server/renderer and SONOS equipment on the same LAN. They followed up and have been in discussions with DirecTV. They are providing SONOS equipment to them for testing.
> 
> If you would, please private message me with your details so I can forward them on to the SONOS technical representative.
> 
> I will keep you posted as I get any details.


  *This is the latest:*

Subject 
DirectvHR2X Set Top Box media server interoperability problem with Sonos

Discussion Thread 
Response (Todd K) 12/09/2008 12:21 PM 
John,

I have good news. DirecTV has identified a fix for this problem. They have the fix in test and will be pushing that to Beta and then to National release on their receivers. Unfortunately, I don't have any dates on when those releases would be available.

I am going to post the following on the Sonos forums shortly:

Sonos & DTV are working together to identify and fix the issue. We are currently testing a fix. Once the fix is incorporated into the DIRECTV firmware it will be tested by downloading to users of the DBSTalk Cutting Edge forum and then released nationally. We will alert our users when a test version of the DIRECTV firmware is available.

I am going to keep an eye on this until I get confirmation that this is resolved. As I don't have access to the DBSTalk forum, can you let me know when you get software from DirecTV that works. Once you are satisfied the end to end problems is resolved, we can close this issue out.

I hope DirecTV gets this software out soon.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Regards, Todd


----------



## Gbsnplr

msantarc said:


> I didn't have to do anything with my router. You can try rebooting your PC and DVR, then temporarily turn off your firewall software.


I have done the reset of the dvr, my computer, and the router. I also don't use any firewall except the router.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Gbsnplr said:


> I have done the reset of the dvr, my computer, and the router. I also don't use any firewall except the router.


Check the ports in Network Services on your reciever, then open them on the router.


----------



## Gbsnplr

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Check the ports in Network Services on your reciever, then open them on the router.


I did this, opened the ports but I still don't see my DVR in the list. Any other ideas? Would the ports be TCP or UDP?


----------



## ht2

Gbsnplr said:


> I did this, opened the ports but I still don't see my DVR in the list. Any other ideas? Would the ports be TCP or UDP?


Did you get valid IP address?
If not then you have network issue between router and DVR.

If yes, try ping command from command window.
ex. c:>Ping 192.168.0.5 <return>

If you get reply then D2P software issue.
If timed out, you have network issue between PC to DVR.

See more detail about Ping from this link.
ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping


----------



## John Nadeau

Gbsnplr said:


> I did this, opened the ports but I still don't see my DVR in the list. Any other ideas? Would the ports be TCP or UDP?


What router are you using? Can you check to see if you're using the latest firmware? I had a similar problem, tried many things, finally upgraded router firmware and everything worked since.


----------



## ht2

rlp2955 said:


> included advisor screenshot


Intel graphic chip is boarder line.

If this is x3000 series, Iwill try another PC or Notebook.

If this is x4000 series, first generation of driver is not support hardware acceleration so find the driver that support hardware acceleration.

You can google with "blu-ray" and "x4500" to find more information.


----------



## matt_w

Greetings,
This is working fine on my HR20-700. I added a new HR22 last night and I can get my program listing , but I receive the following error when I try and watch anything:

_DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time_

The *HR22* is running *0x29b* and is connected via a WRT54g using DD-WRT 24sp1 in client bridge mode. This network connection is working great for VOD and my Slingbox can push over 2 megabits per second through it.

I receive the error trying to watch any of the content on the box including the Show Case tutorials.

Matt


----------



## Gbsnplr

ht2 said:


> Did you get valid IP address?
> If not then you have network issue between router and DVR.
> 
> If yes, try ping command from command window.
> ex. c:>Ping 192.168.0.5 <return>
> 
> If you get reply then D2P software issue.
> If timed out, you have network issue between PC to DVR.
> 
> See more detail about Ping from this link.
> ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping


It must be a D2D issue I do get a ping. I am about ready to just use my Slingbox.


----------



## ht2

matt_w said:


> Greetings,
> This is working fine on my HR20-700. I added a new HR22 last night and I can get my program listing , but I receive the following error when I try and watch anything:
> 
> _DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time_
> 
> The *HR22* is running *0x29b* and is connected via a WRT54g using DD-WRT 24sp1 in client bridge mode. This network connection is working great for VOD and my Slingbox can push over 2 megabits per second through it.
> 
> I receive the error trying to watch any of the content on the box including the Show Case tutorials.
> 
> Matt


I got same error message before and my case was back up working after few hours.
My guess is when I setup network for VOD they download Nowshowing or something and DVR was busy that time.
So try one more time.


----------



## ht2

Gbsnplr said:


> It must be a D2D issue I do get a ping. I am about ready to just use my Slingbox.


If I were you I will try few more things.

1. Uninstall and reinstall D2P if you have not done so.
2. If you have PowerDVD, uninstall PowerDVD and delete PowerDVD folder.
3. Disconnect or power down all other devices connect to your router and just leave PC and one DVR only.(make it to minimum configuration)

Good luck.


----------



## jacmyoung

Anyone knows how to find out the version of the software on the PC? Did they update the software lately?

I can see the friendly server names only 1 out of 5 times the program starts, other times I had to go through the Menu option to switch to another server but then no more friendly names at that point.


----------



## ht2

jacmyoung said:


> Anyone knows how to find out the version of the software on the PC? Did they update the software lately?
> 
> I can see the friendly server names only 1 out of 5 times the program starts, other times I had to go through the Menu option to switch to another server but then no more friendly names at that point.


MENU->System Setup->About.

I have 1.1.v4526.


----------



## jacmyoung

ht2 said:


> MENU->System Setup->About.
> 
> I have 1.1.v4526.


Not any update I guess.


----------



## Gbsnplr

One last thing, will this work wirelessly?


----------



## devedsmith

How do I get a serial number? Been waiting for the e-mail for over an hour. Also, why do I have to provide a company name?


----------



## devedsmith

FiltHookInstaller installer crashes every time I install. The application will not authorize. I have a valid serial number.


----------



## xmguy

I installed DirecTV2PC on my mom's AMD Athlon XP 1.10 Ghz, 640 MB RAM, 80GB HDD. 17 inch VGA Monitor with a Nvidia GForce 3Ti 200 64MB VIDEO RAM using Microsoft driver . I can run the program. Select a show but when I press play I get a black screen then in a few minutes get an error _"The video content stopped playing because your monitor or driver does not support the playback of protected content, or status of your display device has changed. Try updating your driver or re-selecting the video content."_

I'm installing an updated driver from nVidia. See if that works. I can stream other video. Why this won't work is beyond me.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

xmguy said:


> I installed DirecTV2PC on my mom's AMD Athlon XP 1.10 Ghz, 640 MB RAM, 80GB HDD. 17 inch VGA Monitor with a Nvidia GForce 3Ti 200 64MB VIDEO RAM using Microsoft driver . I can run the program. Select a show but when I press play I get a black screen then in a few minutes get an error _"The video content stopped playing because your monitor or driver does not support the playback of protected content, or status of your display device has changed. Try updating your driver or re-selecting the video content."_
> 
> I'm installing an updated driver from nVidia. See if that works. I can stream other video. Why this won't work is beyond me.


Machine is a bit underpowered and the video card may be coming up against DRM


----------



## billsharpe

Gbsnplr said:


> One last thing, will this work wirelessly?


Yes


----------



## respilot

Where can I download Directv2PC? I downloaded from directv site couple of times all I get was DirecTV2PC Playback Advisor. When check the status of my system everything "Green" meaning it is OK. And that was it didn't do anything else. Is there another application I need to download? I need to get this to work, please help. Yes I am a directv customer over 10yrs.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

respilot said:


> Where can I download Directv2PC? I downloaded from directv site couple of times all I get was DirecTV2PC Playback Advisor. When check the status of my system everything "Green" meaning it is OK. And that was it didn't do anything else. Is there another application I need to download? I need to get this to work, please help. Yes I am a directv customer over 10yrs.


After you close the advisor window, you should see a place to enter your email for an activation code. Once you've done that, you should get a window to download the software unless it's changed since I did it.


----------



## bkushner

Is this software for the HR20 only? I've been getting the no recorded programs error on my HR21 and I noticed when picking a server it says 

pick HR20 to connect to.


----------



## bbaleno

is this still the latest version?


----------



## dettxw

It is the latest publicly distributed version.


----------



## InterMurph

bkushner said:


> Is this software for the HR20 only? I've been getting the no recorded programs error on my HR21 and I noticed when picking a server it says
> 
> pick HR20 to connect to.


It can communicate with my HR21 just fine.


----------



## skwayb

Are they still sending serial numbers out via e-mail? I have tried 3 different e-mail accounts to have them send it to and none of them have received it. It has been more than a day......


----------



## TimeShifter

skwayb said:


> Are they still sending serial numbers out via e-mail? I have tried 3 different e-mail accounts to have them send it to and none of them have received it. It has been more than a day......


I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## xmguy

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Machine is a bit underpowered and the video card may be coming up against DRM


I can stream YouTube just fine. As well as other video sites. I have no HD content as my DVR is an R22 SD. So it should work ok.


----------



## Athlon646464

Please help.........

I can watch SD just fine, full screen and all. The problem is with HD.

I have the following:

Intel Core 2 6600 @ 2.40GHz
2 Gig of Ram
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX

I'm connected to my 2 HR21-100's with 3 PLC's from D*.

Everything works great over Tversity as well. My only problem is with DirecTV2PC and HD to my PC.

I tried direct wiring to my router running it down the hall and all HD worked fine, so it looks like the PLC's are the problem. 

Is there a way to test them, or get more speed out of them?


----------



## evan_s

Athlon646464 said:


> I tried direct wiring to my router running it down the hall and all HD worked fine, so it looks like the PLC's are the problem.
> 
> Is there a way to test them, or get more speed out of them?


PC specs seem fine and since it worked with a temporary wire it definitely seems to be the power line adaptor.

Make sure the PLCs aren't on any sort of power strip or anything else that is doing surge suppression. Have you tried different outlets on either end?

Sometimes depending on how your place is wired you can improve things by installing a bridge at a 240 outlet (typically the dryer) to let the signal pass from one side of the 120 to the other with out having to go out to the transformer at the street.

That is one issue with PLCs that they don't always perform well and it's not obvious what is causing the problems. You could try different PLCs that are rated for a higher speed too I'd just make sure that where ever you buy them has a good return policy.


----------



## Athlon646464

evan_s said:


> PC specs seem fine and since it worked with a temporary wire it definitely seems to be the power line adaptor.
> 
> Make sure the PLCs aren't on any sort of power strip or anything else that is doing surge suppression. Have you tried different outlets on either end?
> 
> Sometimes depending on how your place is wired you can improve things by installing a bridge at a 240 outlet (typically the dryer) to let the signal pass from one side of the 120 to the other with out having to go out to the transformer at the street.
> 
> That is one issue with PLCs that they don't always perform well and it's not obvious what is causing the problems. You could try different PLCs that are rated for a higher speed too I'd just make sure that where ever you buy them has a good return policy.


Thanks for the quick reply.

I have a bridge on my dryer. I've been using the X-10 system for years in the house for home automation, and the bridge helped me with that a few years ago.

It's well documented on the internet that there should be no interference between the two systems. I can vouch for there being no interference from the PLC's, as there were no problems introduced to a rather elaborate X-10 setup here. As for the other way around, I can't say for sure.

I cannot easily remove all of my X-10 hardware, as many of the outlets are in the wall (hard wired), and are not the module kind that can be just 'unplugged'.

As it happens, we use the Netgear very fast ones where I work. I may be able to take those home for a night and try them. I'll report back here when I do and let everyone know if that helped.

I wish I knew a way to test the speed of these things.........


----------



## veryoldschool

Athlon646464 said:


> I wish I knew a way to test the speed of these things.........


Can you connect a PC to each end and then do a fairly large file transfer?
This is what I do to see what a "run" will throughput.


----------



## Athlon646464

veryoldschool said:


> Can you connect a PC to each end and then do a fairly large file transfer?
> This is what I do to see what a "run" will throughput.


I put a 1.5 gig file on a USB 2.0 thumb drive, and it took less than 2 minutes to load into a shared folder on my laptop.

I then turned off the wireless connection on my laptop, turned on the ethernet connection and plugged it into the PLC at the DVR.

It's now taking more than 20 minutes to transfer the file to my PC...... 

How can I troubleshoot this and/or measure the exact speed?


----------



## veryoldschool

Athlon646464 said:


> I put a 1.5 gig file on a USB 2.0 thumb drive, and it took less than 2 minutes to load into a shared folder on my laptop.
> 
> I then turned off the wireless connection on my laptop, turned on the ethernet connection and plugged it into the PLC at the DVR.
> 
> It's now taking more than 20 minutes to transfer the file to my PC......
> 
> How can I troubleshoot this and/or measure the exact speed?


troubleshooting - no help
exact speed/rate should be able to be seen by the KB/s in the transfer window.
Streaming is Kb/s [kilo bits per second an 20-30 should be fine]
File transfer is KB/s [kilobytes per second]
BUT, what may be more important is the lost/dropped bits, as these will be you problem.


----------



## Athlon646464

veryoldschool said:


> troubleshooting - no help
> exact speed/rate should be able to be seen by the KB/s in the transfer window.
> Streaming is Kb/s [kilo bits per second an 20-30 should be fine]
> File transfer is KB/s [kilobytes per second]
> BUT, what may be more important is the lost/dropped bits, as these will be you problem.


I 'copied' the file, so all it shows is the estimated time left for the transfer. Is there another method that shows more info?

Thanks!:grin:


----------



## veryoldschool

Athlon646464 said:


> I 'copied' the file, so all it shows is the estimated time left for the transfer. Is there another method that shows more info?
> 
> Thanks!:grin:


 I'm using Vista & just did a "copy & paste". In the "copying" window is a down arrow for more details, which shows the rate.
IIRC: XP will show the transfer rate also during the same "copying" window [just like your downloading rate off the net].


----------



## Athlon646464

veryoldschool said:


> I'm using Vista & just did a "copy & paste". In the "copying" window is a down arrow for more details, which shows the rate.
> IIRC: XP will show the transfer rate also during the same "copying" window [just like your downloading rate off the net].


I'm using XP Pro, and the only option I see is the 'Cancel' button.


----------



## veryoldschool

Athlon646464 said:


> I'm using XP Pro, and the only option I see is the 'Cancel' button.


I would need to re-boot into XP [Pro] before I could go any further, so "not so soon".


----------



## Athlon646464

veryoldschool said:


> I would need to re-boot into XP [Pro] before I could go any further, so "not so soon".


Thanks for your help! And take your time, this is not an emergency.

I did try something in the meantime. At both locations I tried downloading a large file from the internet using an FTP program. The speed was the same at both locations (same file at different times 5 minutes apart).

I have Verizon DSL at 1500 down and about 400 up.

At both computers I was getting about 118 for a speed. My desktop is wired right to my router which is in the same room, and the laptop at the other end of the house is connected to the router using the PLC.


----------



## veryoldschool

Athlon646464 said:


> Thanks for your help! And take your time, this is not an emergency.
> 
> I did try something in the meantime. At both locations I tried downloading a large file from the internet using an FTP program. The speed was the same at both locations (same file at different times 5 minutes apart).
> 
> I have Verizon DSL at 1500 down and about 400 up.
> 
> At both computers I was getting about 118 for a speed. My desktop is wired right to my router which is in the same room, and the laptop at the other end of the house is connected to the router using the PLC.


"A quick take" on this seems to point to dropped bits as your issue. Downloading files has "did you get it" between "A & B", where streaming video doesn't. One simply "puts it out" and the other has [almost] zero buffer, so it must "get everything" [at the correct time], or it's choppy.


----------



## timmurchison

I've looked all over for the answer to this but haven't found it.

I have an HR21 on my network. I can see it on the network with Mediaserver and the HR21 shows it is connected to the internet and can download VOD.

Direct2PC still says it sees 0 Servers. Is there a router setting I need or what?


----------



## petergaryr

Thought I would give this version a try, even though I could only play SD content with the previous one.

Pentium 4
2 gb RAM
ATI Radeon X1300 graphics card
Vista Home Premium

Get the message that content cannot play because screen capture is not preventable. Asks me to try updating the graphics card driver.

I can only run the Windows basic WDDM driver with this card--have tried other versions, but they wind up slowing down the system when running the Aero glass interface. (Have also tried running it with Aero disabled--no difference).


----------



## vkennedy61

Hi,

I moved my hard drive to a new computer and now I'm getting the "activation key usage limit reached' message. I was surprised since I've only ever activated one computer, one time. 

I uninstalled DIRECTV2PC, reinstalled it, used my one and only key and got the same limit reached message.

I've gone back to the download site, put in a different email address to receive a key, and so far have not received a new key. That was 25 hours ago. 

Are keys still being issued? Do you think that keys are being distributed by a human (vs. a computer program) and that since it's a holiday key distribution in on hold?

Also, I want to say "Thanks" to all of you. I hardly ever contribute to the Forums. By the time I find a problem you have already posted it, disseminated it, and usually solved it. Without you, my enjoyment in my DirectTV investment would not be nearly as satisfying as it is.

Happy New Year!


----------



## erjs05

When I try to activate Directv2pc I get Activation key limit usage reached? This is my first attempt at this and am trying to activate for the 1st time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GregLee

vkennedy61 said:


> Are keys still being issued?


Yes, earlier today (New Years Day) I downloaded it, got a key by email (which was filtered out as spam -- but I found it), activated it, and it works. So maybe your problem is connected with your history of usage, somehow, or the email to you with the key was counted as spam.


----------



## dgobe

Everything is working fine but...

An "Always on Top" feature would be nice!

So the video window isn't obscured when an application is opened or resized.


----------



## ht2

Athlon646464 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I have a bridge on my dryer. I've been using the X-10 system for years in the house for home automation, and the bridge helped me with that a few years ago.
> 
> It's well documented on the internet that there should be no interference between the two systems. I can vouch for there being no interference from the PLC's, as there were no problems introduced to a rather elaborate X-10 setup here. As for the other way around, I can't say for sure.
> 
> I cannot easily remove all of my X-10 hardware, as many of the outlets are in the wall (hard wired), and are not the module kind that can be just 'unplugged'.
> 
> As it happens, we use the Netgear very fast ones where I work. I may be able to take those home for a night and try them. I'll report back here when I do and let everyone know if that helped.
> 
> I wish I knew a way to test the speed of these things.........


I am using Netgear HDX101 and they came with HDX101 Configuration Utility.
You Plug one side directory to PC with network cable and run the utility.
It will show you the speed and you pick the best outlet in the room. Even same room each outlet show different speed.
Try this software when you try Netgear PLC from work to find which conbination of outlet give you the fastest speed.
Good luck.

Link:
http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/d103017.asp


----------



## ht2

petergaryr said:


> Thought I would give this version a try, even though I could only play SD content with the previous one.
> 
> Pentium 4
> 2 gb RAM
> ATI Radeon X1300 graphics card
> Vista Home Premium
> 
> Get the message that content cannot play because screen capture is not preventable. Asks me to try updating the graphics card driver.
> 
> I can only run the Windows basic WDDM driver with this card--have tried other versions, but they wind up slowing down the system when running the Aero glass interface. (Have also tried running it with Aero disabled--no difference).


Sounds like digital copy protection issue.
Try VGA analog connection.


----------



## ozonedan

petergaryr said:


> Thought I would give this version a try, even though I could only play SD content with the previous one.
> 
> Pentium 4
> 2 gb RAM
> ATI Radeon X1300 graphics card
> Vista Home Premium
> 
> Get the message that content cannot play because screen capture is not preventable. Asks me to try updating the graphics card driver.
> 
> I can only run the Windows basic WDDM driver with this card--have tried other versions, but they wind up slowing down the system when running the Aero glass interface. (Have also tried running it with Aero disabled--no difference).


Before the last software update mine would work sometimes. Now every time I try to watch something I get this message that makes no sense:

"The video's *audio* is protected and can not play."

I am trying to play Battle Star webisodes and and something from National Geographic.


----------



## veryoldschool

ozonedan said:


> Before the last software update mine would work sometimes. Now every time I try to watch something I get this message that makes no sense:
> 
> "The video's *audio* is protected and can not play."
> 
> I am trying to play Battle Star webisodes and and something from National Geographic.


I get this with PCs with digital audio outputs, when I try to play Starz VOD.
With one, I can get a new driver and it works, and with the other, the new driver doesn't, so I have to disable the digital output [in the speaker icon in the taskbar]


----------



## InterMurph

I can't get this to work; when I try to play a show, I always get "DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."

The DirecTV2PC Advisor gives me all green lights, as it should:


CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU X6800 @ 2.93GHz
CPU (Hardware acceleration): NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
System Memory: 2048 MB
Operating System: Windows XP Service Pack 3
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
Graphcis Card Driver: 6.14.11.8048
Video Connection Type: Digital(with HDCP)
Network Adapter: ETHERNET : Marvell Yukon 88EE8053 Gigabit Ethernet

I don't have any wireless connections, or any internet connection sharing, or PowerDVD.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

InterMurph said:


> I can't get this to work; when I try to play a show, I always get "DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."
> 
> The DirecTV2PC Advisor gives me all green lights, as it should:
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU X6800 @ 2.93GHz
> CPU (Hardware acceleration): NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
> System Memory: 2048 MB
> Operating System: Windows XP Service Pack 3
> Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
> Graphcis Card Driver: 6.14.11.8048
> Video Connection Type: Digital(with HDCP)
> Network Adapter: ETHERNET : Marvell Yukon 88EE8053 Gigabit Ethernet
> I don't have any wireless connections, or any internet connection sharing, or PowerDVD.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


You're right, "it should work". I've had this error and if I tried again a recording would play.
You might also try rebooting the DVR and checking the network status [info screen].


----------



## tbittner

erjs05 said:


> When I try to activate Directv2pc I get Activation key limit usage reached? This is my first attempt at this and am trying to activate for the 1st time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have the same issue. This is the first time I've installed Directv2pc and I requested a 2nd key after the first one gave me the "usage limit reached" and the 2nd key does the same thing. I wonder if they reset their key issuing software and they're sending out keys that they've sent out to someone else....


----------



## InterMurph

veryoldschool said:


> You're right, "it should work". I've had this error and if I tried again a recording would play.
> You might also try rebooting the DVR and checking the network status [info screen].


The DVR's network is working just fine; that's how I get the list of shows to watch. It's just when I try to watch a show that I get the "protected content" error.

And of course the DVR is running the latest software, and has been restarted several times.

It just doesn't work for me, and it's very frustrating.


----------



## nino2469

I am constantly getting the message "the server is not responding. Please check the connection and try again." When I get this message the only way to connect again is to reboot the DVR which gets top be a pain. Any idea why this is happening and how to correct it?


----------



## billbillw

erjs05 said:


> When I try to activate Directv2pc I get Activation key limit usage reached? This is my first attempt at this and am trying to activate for the 1st time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I ran into the same problem last night. I tried to install for the very first time. Used the key that was emailed to me just minutes before, and it indicated the 'usage limit reached' and I could go no further. Judging by the recent posts on DirecTV's help forum, this seems to be a recent problem that is occurring with many users. Thus far, neither Cyberlink, nor DirecTV is able to provide any solution.


----------



## InterMurph

I finally figured out my problem: WinDVD. I removed it, and now everything works.

Except, of course, that I can't watch a DVD now! I hope they figure this out for the next release.


----------



## GlassWolf

I installed the software on my Vista Ultimate x64 desktop PC, and the software couldn't find my internet connection, regardless of if I used dialup, or my high speed wireless connection. I turned the firewall off, no difference.

So, I uninstalled the software, re-installed it on my winXP SP3 notebook instead, registered for a new key online, and tried to activate again.
This time I'm told the key has been used too many times, even though it never even ASKED me for a key, and I never got the software to register!

WTF is up with this software, and how do I fix this?

I spend a lot of time as an inpatient at a hospital dealing with organ transplant issues, and it'd be nice to be able to catch up on some recorded shows while I'm there with my notebook PC.

thank you


----------



## TermiNader

Tried to install newest version and received this error: Activation key usage limit reached.

Application was working previously.


----------



## Richierich

I am getting a message "Activation Failed" saying that I am not connected to the Internet. However, my Slingbox plays just fine on my PC connected to the same HR21-700 so my ethernet connection works okay and I can get to the Internet to do DOD downloads. 

What is going on with this software? It found all 3 of my DVRs and then will not allow Activation.


----------



## skyh00k

I did a network trace on the communication that occurs when you "Activate". The application makes a TLS connection to activation.cyberlink.com. It's possible to decode the traffic but I have better things to do.

Oh yeah, I have the same activation issue with a new installation on a Vista x64 box.


----------



## InterMurph

skyh00k said:


> It's possible to decode the traffic but I have better things to do.


It's possible to decode traffic encrypted by TLS? Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Richierich

So I guess uninstalling and installing again will not gain me anything as I will probably get the same result even though I am connected to the Internet and can get DOD to download just fine to my HR21-700 and it did find all 3 of my Networked DVRs.


----------



## apinkel

If this has already been posted to this thread I apologize but I didn't have any luck searching for windows7 in this thread. I know there are a couple other threads with this same info but thought this should be noted in this thread.

On the windows 7 beta directv2pc installs and correctly attaches to my dvr but when it tries to activate I ge the "Activation Failed" message.

I had directv2pc working on my vista machine. Already tried:
-Deactivating windows firewall
-Uninstalled, reinstalled and tried again with a new key
-Waited 24 hours and re-tried
-Tried various compatibility modes for both the installed and the directv2pc program itself

If anyone finds a fix, please post it.

Sounds like the only person who has it working did an upgrade of a vista PC to windows 7... so the activation carried thru from Vista.
Update: I tried upgrading an existing Vista install with an activated version of Directv2pc... it didn't work. After the upgrade directv2pc required re-activation which failed.


----------



## skyh00k

InterMurph said:


> It's possible to decode traffic encrypted by TLS? Or do you mean something else?


With Wireshark you can provide the private key from the server and then decrypt the traffic:

[forum rules say I can't post URL's until i get 5 posts]


----------



## skyh00k

skyh00k said:


> With Wireshark you can provide the private key from the server and then decrypt the traffic:
> 
> [forum rules say I can't post URL's until i get 5 posts]


One more...


----------



## skyh00k

skyh00k said:


> One more...


http://support.citrix.com/article/CTX116557

http://blogs.sun.com/beuchelt/entry/decrypting_ssl_traffic_with_wireshark

http://wiki.wireshark.org/SSL


----------



## dbronstein

I installed it on my new PC (Vista) and it's very choppy playback. The advisor program gives me all green lights. I tried SD and it's the same choppiness. I don't have all the specs handy to post them right now. Any ideas on what can be causing it?


----------



## Richierich

Sounds like a bandwidth issue as that happens to me with my Slingbox when it dips below 400 kbps but above that I get very good PQ. For HD I need 1.5 Mbps or better speed.


----------



## mikeny

GlassWolf said:


> I installed the software on my Vista Ultimate x64 desktop PC, and the software couldn't find my internet connection, regardless of if I used dialup, or my high speed wireless connection. I turned the firewall off, no difference.
> 
> So, I uninstalled the software, re-installed it on my winXP SP3 notebook instead, registered for a new key online, and tried to activate again.
> This time I'm told the key has been used too many times, even though it never even ASKED me for a key, and I never got the software to register!
> 
> WTF is up with this software, and how do I fix this?
> 
> I spend a lot of time as an inpatient at a hospital dealing with organ transplant issues, and it'd be nice to be able to catch up on some recorded shows while I'm there with my notebook PC.
> 
> thank you


I can't activate it yet either. (says can not connect to the internet). In the discussion thread, someone recommended cleaning the registry and using a brand new key if you can obtain one. I'm going to try that later.

I hope you get it worked out more importantly that you feel well too!

Regarding your statement about wanting to play back your recordings remotely with this application, it's my understanding that you can't do it with DirecTV2PC- outside your own network. For that you would need a slingbox.


----------



## sean_w_smith

I went through the download process twice last week and DTV is not emailing me the keys need for installation. Is anyone else seeing this issue... 

I checked all my SPAM filtering etc but am not seeing the email from DTV with the keys for the SW....

Other thing I am noticing is that the checker says my HDCP is not working...

monitor supports HDCP (HannsG 28") and the graphics card (Nvidia 8400GS) and I updated to the recommended driver. Any ideas on this.... How big an effect on the functionality will this have assuming I can get a serial# from DTV

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## TermiNader

I had to request new keys for the first time due to this new release. It took about four hours on a Time Warner Road Runner account after I had waited for two hours on a Yahoo account which has not yet received a new key.

I used the new key to activate successfully, but now get the "screen capture" error message and cannot proceed.



sean_w_smith said:


> I went through the download process twice last week and DTV is not emailing me the keys need for installation. Is anyone else seeing this issue...
> 
> I checked all my SPAM filtering etc but am not seeing the email from DTV with the keys for the SW....
> 
> Other thing I am noticing is that the checker says my HDCP is not working...
> 
> monitor supports HDCP (HannsG 28") and the graphics card (Nvidia 8400GS) and I updated to the recommended driver. Any ideas on this.... How big an effect on the functionality will this have assuming I can get a serial# from DTV
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean


----------



## Gbsnplr

I gave up. My Slingbox works 1000 times better.


----------



## Garyunc

I have heard of beta software that is buggy before and I could understand performance issues, but this "Activation failed" message is the stupidiest thing I have ever encountered. 

I am guessing the % that have gotten by the activation step is 50% at best. 

Anyway, could there be a port that needs to be forwarded on my router so that activation can be completed?


----------



## Richierich

I gave up to because I have the Slingbox PRO HD and another SD Slingox Solo so why do I even need this POS?

Also, you can only view Recorded Material so that is very limited and with Slingbox you can view Live TV, recorded shows and delete recordings, schedule recordings and manage your DVR while I am in my office.


----------



## Alamei

Until recently, DirecTV2PC was working excellently on my machine, but following a network disconnect due to a power outage, it has been unable to detect my HR21. I can tell that the HR21 is still networked fine, since VOD still works, and it can even run content from the computer in question (via TVersity), but no matter what I try, D2PC now sits on the "Server Selection" screen searching for the receiver. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the application to no avail. Any other suggestions?

EDIT: A full power cycle on the receiver finally did the trick.

Thanks,
Alamei


----------



## jayp1919

Hello,

I just tried running Directv2pc yesterday. When I open the program I can see my shows without a problem but when I play anything it says an error has occurred and the only option I have is to close. When I ran the adviser it said my graphics card and monitor failed the test. I thought it might have been because of HDCP so I researched the specs....I have a GEforce 7800GT graphics card, I updated the drivers and still fails. The specs online say that card is HDCP compiant. My Monitor is a Gateway FPD2185, which specs online say is also HDCP compliant, I have it connected to my PC with DVI.

Is there anything I am doing wrong or does anyone else have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Buddy

Has anyone gotten this POS to work in a Vista 64 environment? The first time I installed it it found my DVR (an HR22) but it would not activate (key usage limit exceeded). I got a new key and uninstalled and re-installed the software and I got the same activation error. I've since tried it several times getting new keys using new email addresses (which is ridiculous to begin with) and it's always the same.


----------



## Richierich

I haven't gotten this it to work in a Vista 32 environment either and I get the "ACTIVATION" Problem where it thinks that I am not connected to the Network but all my DVRs are connected and get DOD okay so I don't know what the problem is but I gave up for now as I have Slingbox PRO HD.


----------



## Zimmy

Buddy said:


> Has anyone gotten this POS to work in a Vista 64 environment? The first time I installed it it found my DVR (an HR22) but it would not activate (key usage limit exceeded). I got a new key and uninstalled and re-installed the software and I got the same activation error. I've since tried it several times getting new keys using new email addresses (which is ridiculous to begin with) and it's always the same.


I have it running fairly well on my MacBook Pro (late 2008 model) running Vista 64 in a boot camp setup.

My main issue with it, besides the buggy software, is that when I sit on my back porch with a Martini and a cigar, I can't connect to my DirecTV "server".

This is a wireless N connection with a strong signal.
Same laptop and area that I used to watch the Sunday Ticket on and that was streaming from the internet (not 10 feet away).


----------



## aphex

Anyone have any idea what prevents this app from seeing that its connected to the internet? I can't seem to activate it even though I do stuff like running as admin, opening up the firewall, etc.


----------



## trs23

This POS doesn't work in a vmware session on a mac either. 

I booted into native windows XP and it works fine. Then I go into Vmware and i try to start the program and it gives the activation failed message too.

Returning back to native windows XP the software fails activation and I have to request a new key.

Seems like requesting a new key with a different email address fixes the problem but I get tired of having to create new email address each time!


----------



## Richierich

When yall get DIRECTV2PC working in a VISTA 32 Environment, please let me know so I can then install it as I am tired of getting the message that I am not connected to the Internet even though I am getting DOD and my HR21-700 says when I run the test that I am connected to the Internet.

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> When yall get DIRECTV2PC working in a VISTA 32 Environment, please let me know so I can then install it as I am tired of getting the message that I am not connected to the Internet even though I am getting DOD and my HR21-700 says when I run the test that I am connected to the Internet.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work.


 Don't know what your problem is [], but I've been running all the versions, since June, with Vista 32.


----------



## MIAMI1683

veryoldschool said:


> Don't know what your problem is [], but I've been running all the versions, since June, with Vista 32.


 Maybe the registry in his PC


----------



## veryoldschool

MIAMI1683 said:


> Maybe the registry in his PC


And we both know how "fun" that is to work with.


----------



## Blackhawk32

HR21-100
Vista 32
The installation was easy and smooth. Some pixallation during playback, but pretty happy with it.

I couldn't do a screenshot to show off to friends. When I shut off the D2PC program, I was able to do a screenshot.


----------



## tivoreno

Buddy said:


> Has anyone gotten this POS to work in a Vista 64 environment? The first time I installed it it found my DVR (an HR22) but it would not activate (key usage limit exceeded). I got a new key and uninstalled and re-installed the software and I got the same activation error. I've since tried it several times getting new keys using new email addresses (which is ridiculous to begin with) and it's always the same.


I was just now able to get this running on Vista-64. At first I tried using a pair of used keys and got the "Activation limit" error on both. Then tried a new key and got the "Activation failed" error. So, here's how I got it to work:
1) Uninstall
2) Search for and delete every "Cyberlink" node in the Registry
3) Reboot
4) Install
5) Reboot
6) Activate with the new key from above

Not sure I needed the reboots, but that's what I did and it now works, quite fine on a 3.0 GHz Quad-Core running Vista 64bit. Very smooth...all 4 CPUs sitting around 30-40% and DirecTV2PC using about 400MB.


----------



## tommy_riley

Alamei said:


> Until recently, DirecTV2PC was working excellently on my machine, but following a network disconnect due to a power outage, it has been unable to detect my HR21. I can tell that the HR21 is still networked fine, since VOD still works, and it can even run content from the computer in question (via TVersity), but no matter what I try, D2PC now sits on the "Server Selection" screen searching for the receiver. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the application to no avail. Any other suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: A full power cycle on the receiver finally did the trick.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alamei


Yep, I've had to do this twice now myself.



Buddy said:


> Has anyone gotten this POS to work in a Vista 64 environment? The first time I installed it it found my DVR (an HR22) but it would not activate (key usage limit exceeded). I got a new key and uninstalled and re-installed the software and I got the same activation error. I've since tried it several times getting new keys using new email addresses (which is ridiculous to begin with) and it's always the same.


No problems installing on Vista 64bit OS.

Just wish they would release an update to the beta.


----------



## doghouse

Yesterday I installed everything, and it tested out fine. Watched a recorded show and it worked great!

Today I opened it up and it is not displaying any of my recorded showes. I walk down to the tv and it has them listed. It does display the "advertisement" videos, and plays them. Any hints?


----------



## propman07

Hello-

I can get a VMWare session to get as far as selecting a show to view, but when I click play, I get an extra window popping up, with no video or audio. I ran the advisor, and it looks like it doesn't like the video adapter that VMWare is using. Anyone know how to change that?

Thanks


----------



## ht2

propman07 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I can get a VMWare session to get as far as selecting a show to view, but when I click play, I get an extra window popping up, with no video or audio. I ran the advisor, and it looks like it doesn't like the video adapter that VMWare is using. Anyone know how to change that?
> 
> Thanks


May be your video adapter is not HDCP capable.
Try with analog VGA connection.

If you are using multiple monitors, you can only use one monitor.

Good luck!


----------



## dbronstein

Has anyone figured out how to fix the problem with the progress bar not going away? I have this installed on two PCs - an older one running XP and a new one running Vista. The bar goes away fine on the XP machine but it stays on the Vista one. I updated the video drivers and installed all the Vista service packs and updates and everything.


----------



## ht2

dbronstein said:


> Has anyone figured out how to fix the problem with the progress bar not going away? I have this installed on two PCs - an older one running XP and a new one running Vista. The bar goes away fine on the XP machine but it stays on the Vista one. I updated the video drivers and installed all the Vista service packs and updates and everything.


I don't have problem with 32bit Vista home premium.
I think progress bar is triggered by mouse input.
Replace mouse or reinstall mouse driver may help.


----------



## dbronstein

ht2 said:


> I don't have problem with 32bit Vista home premium.
> I think progress bar is triggered by mouse input.
> Replace mouse or reinstall mouse driver may help.


That doesn't make any sense because on the PC that works correctly, mouse input makes all the controls display, not just the progress bar. On the PC that keeps the progress bar showing, the other controls disappear and then display when you move the mouse. So if it is being caused by mouse input, then all the controls should show, not just the progress bar.


----------



## hiyabrad

When I start up the program, it comes to a SERVER SELECTION page and there are no servers in the window, even when I re-scan. 

Can someone tell me why there are no servers?


----------



## dreamyip

I was able to run Directv2pc without any problem when I was on Windows Vista Ultimate. After installed Windows 7, I am prompt to activate this program again... but failed. I got the error screen showing that "Activation Failed" - "Could not connect to the internet".

I am definitely be able to connect to the internet but not sure why Directv2pc is now not working... Any idea?


----------



## goosecat

I also get the problem of losing the server in the middle of watching a show. The only thing that seems to fix it is RBR the receiver which fixes it every time. Good thing it doesn't happen that often.

I run Vista 32.


----------



## B Newt

I have yet to get directv2pc work when I start the program it gaet as far as as the server selection screen and nothing happens. My hr20 is connected to my computer via a Linksys BEFSR41 CABLE ROUTER, and using Netgear wall jacks. VOD works but no Directv2PC. Any I deas?


----------



## John Nadeau

B Newt said:


> I have yet to get directv2pc work when I start the program it gaet as far as as the server selection screen and nothing happens. My hr20 is connected to my computer via a Linksys BEFSR41 CABLE ROUTER, and using Netgear wall jacks. VOD works but no Directv2PC. Any I deas?


Have you tried updating your Linksys firmware?


----------



## B Newt

No, I guss I will see if there is a upgrade????


----------



## rickeame

SO I was using the original version just fine, and just updated to the lastest, and now I have no sound. I'm using a Dell XPS Studio with standard analog speakers connected to the analog out. Nothing fancy.

But sound is no longer working when it did prior to the update. Any hints?


----------



## hiyabrad

hiyabrad said:


> When I start up the program, it comes to a SERVER SELECTION page and there are no servers in the window, even when I re-scan.
> 
> Can someone tell me why there are no servers?


Can someone give me some ideas on this??


----------



## Cmnore

I would check your firewall settings. Can you see the DirecTV devices in your Network from another PC?


----------



## hiyabrad

Cmnore said:


> I would check your firewall settings. Can you see the DirecTV devices in your Network from another PC?


I will check tonight.


----------



## hiyabrad

Cmnore said:


> I would check your firewall settings. Can you see the DirecTV devices in your Network from another PC?


I cannot see it on the network. However, I am able to download the VOD programming.

I do not have a dual core processor but I cannot imagine that has anything to do with that. I should be able to see it on the network no matter what.

Any ideas?


----------



## InterMurph

I am trying again to get this thing to work.

Today I am getting the "Activation key usage limit reached" error. In my past attempts, I have never had this problem.

The frustrating part is that I have a key that worked in the past, and now it won't.

How do I get around this? I see a lot of people with the same problem, but no solutions.

Thanks.


----------



## ht2

You need the Key for each installation.

You can get up to 2 keys for each e-mail address.
I am third e-mail address now.
Please request new key and try again.


----------



## ht2

hiyabrad said:


> I cannot see it on the network. However, I am able to download the VOD programming.
> 
> I do not have a dual core processor but I cannot imagine that has anything to do with that. I should be able to see it on the network no matter what.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have experienced same problem.
When I was using D-link router I never have this issue but after switched Netgear router occasionally I am losing server and no directv device in the network.

My case is when ever Netgear router is initialized I need to power up or worst case reboot HR21 to show up in server selection and see it in the Vista network.

If above is not solve your problem I will check directv device is in the connected device list of your router.


----------



## jmhorn

I have downloaded the software and provided several different email addresses and have never received an activation key. On install, the software asks for a company name and a serial number but it appears from other posts here that it should be prompting for an activation key, not a serial number. Any insights as to how to actually receive the key? Thanks.

Amazingly the key just arrived. Must be the DBSTalk influence...


----------



## RCinFLA

This program definitely requires a high horse-power machine.

I first loaded it on a 3.2 GHz Pentium4. It ran HD but shuttered once in a while and after about 20 minutes computer crashed and reset.

I changed processor in this machine to Duo2 7400 dual core 2.8 GHz. Ran the same HD playback and works okay. CPU performance monitor showed between 75%-80% utilization on both cores.

The recording was a DirectTV delivered HD local station which is H.264 over satellite. Not sure if LAN streaming is MPEG-2 or based on what satellite received original codec was.

I added an nVidia 9400GT video card and the dual core CPU usage dropped to 55-60%.

I selected 9400GT based video card since it has both MPEG-2 and H.264 hardware acceleration and is not a big power hog.

Will run some experiments with a known MPEG2 satellite channel to see if CPU load is significantly less. I did play a regular SD DVD mpeg2 with the HW accelerated video card and it only showed a total of only 3% to 5% CPU load.


----------



## RCinFLA

If you have XP with Viiv or Vista see if you can see the DVR's in 'my network'.


----------



## ht2

There is a new Beta v5020 available.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153452


----------



## donwmack

downloaded latest beta. Install and activation work (windows 7 beta machine).

When I try and play a recording. The screen flashes the show starting to play and then returns to the menu


----------



## jhmoore143

I currently have two DVR's (don't know the model number, but they are relatively new and are the black models, not the silver). I was able to see both of them on the network and switch from one to the other with no problem.

Now, I only see one of them. When I go to the network selection in my Norton 360, I can see both of them. While sitting in front of the both televisions, I can go to shared movies, music, pictures in the DVR menu and pick songs from my computer - so I know there is no network problem.

I am running a Dell Quad-Core with 4 gigs of ram and Vista Ultimate SP1. I have no clue why one dropped off the grid while the other is still there.

I have reset and restarted the DVR that dropped and restarted the router (which I didn't think would work since I see them on the network anyway) - still no Joy.

I even tried to upgrade to the new beta version 1.1v5020 - still with no joy. Can only watch from one and the shows I really want to watch are on the other.

If I cant get this fixed, I might have to pull out the laptop and move myself into the room that I can not connect to.

Has anyone ever seen this problem - or have any suggestions on how to fix it?


----------



## cnsf

I have an Intel D945GCLF2 Dual Core Atom board with a PCI (not PCIe) GeForce 8400 with HDCP and a Dell 1908WFP HDCP capable monitor. When I play SD video from the HR20 (I have 2), the Directv2pc works fine. When I play HD content, it is ridiculously glitchy and impossible to watch. I have a gigabit network, gigabit switch for the internal PCs with a 9K frame size.

When I run the Playback advisor, it shows the right video card and says it's OK, but says the driver and display are not HDCP compliant.

Here is the Playback advisor log. Any suggestions? Who can I contact at DirecTV to let them know the advisor and player are misdetecting settings?

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1593 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=22, dwLibStepping=2 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1596 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
CPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8400 GS 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.8250	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.11.8250 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=No 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
HDCP-compliant Display : No	No 
More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1021 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat Apr 11 15:23:37 2009 
Computer : Desktop


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please use the new issue thread. If you are still on 4526, please note that in your post.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154169


----------

